# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  biti posvojeno dijete

## didi_17

Velik pozdrav svima!

Sjećam se kad sam prije par mjeseci u google utipkala pojam posvajanja.
Tako sam došla i do ovog foruma..

Vidim da sam ovdje najmlađa i drugačija članica.
Svi ste roditelji posvojene djece, ili to tek namjeravate postati,što je za svaku pohvalu,zaista.

A ja sam posvojeno dijete..već 17 godina..
Iz svih ovih tema sam dosta toga naučila,lakše shvatila neke stavri oko cijelog procesa. Neke stavri su me i malo začudile...

Npr.,ja se ne sjećam da sam ikad postavljala ikakva  pitanja o posvojenju i biološkim roditeljima. Saznala sam to sa 6 god i sve sam shvatila kolko sam mogla u tim godinama. Dalje nisam nikakva pitanja postavljala,jednostavno mi nije to bilo važno,jer sam imala mamu i tatu koji su me voljeli i to mi je jedino bilo važno.
Ali,pitanja su se počela javljati prije 2,3 godine ulaskom u pubertet.
Nisam sa roditeljima raspravljala o tome,ne znam..bilo mi je teško,čudno..
Znala sam noćima razbijati misli svakakvim pitanjima..razmišljala o mogućim razlozima zbog kojih su me bio roditelji napustili..
ali uvijek bih došla do istog zaključka: znam tko sam,imam puno ljudi oko sebe koji me vole i koji mi puno znače..i oni su moj svijet kojem u potpunosti pripadam..

Jednog dana morat ću i porazgovarati s roditeljima kao i naći svoje biološke korijene,samo da riješim i to poglavlje u svom životu..

Moja je priča duga..al htjela bi da na ovome forumu razvijemo i drugi oblik suradnje..posvojena djeca-roditelji posvajatelji..
mislim da bi nam razmjena iskustava mogla pomoći

Nadam se da će to biti uspješna suradnja  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

nemam osobnih iskustava s posvojenjem, samo ti hoću poželjeti dobrodošlicu na forum  :Kiss:  
i prekrasno da imaš roditelje koji te vole i koje ti voliš

----------


## sorciere

pozdrav didi   :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

Didi, jako sam sretna što si se registrirala i javila!  :D 
Padaju mi na pamet razna pitanja za tebe, ne znam koliko su preintimna - slobodno me zanemari ako jesu. 
Moja je cura još mala (5 g, posvojena je s 14 mj. i oduvijek zna činjenice) i uvijek se pitam da li ću jednom znati prepoznati njene "tajne" nedoumice (one koje možda u svojim besanim noćima neće znati/htjeti/moći podijeliti s nama), nedoumice oko porijekla ili razloga napuštanja od strane bioloških roditelja. 
Zbog čega ih ti ne podijeliš sa svojim roditeljima? Možeš li otvoreno razgovarati s njima, tj. da li ste te teme godinama nadograđivali ili ste se samo zaustavili na općim informacijama? Sad čitam ponovo tvoj post i ne zna jesam li dobro shvatila da nakon te 6. godine nikad više niste pričali o posvojenju?

Ja sam "biološko" dijete, ali se sjećam da tijekom puberteta s roditeljima UOPĆE nisam ni o čemu MENI bitnom razgovarala, a kamoli o svojim skrivenim temama. Meni bilo neugodno početi, a oni nikad nisu pitali ili poticali - nekako se podrazumijevalo da se priča samo o školi i velebnim svekolikim uspjesima   :Rolling Eyes:  . Ne bih nikako da ta greška stigne i na moje "koljeno".

----------


## didi_17

a pričali smo kasnje još..al u zadnje vrijem kad sam ja sve to počela shvaćat baš i ne..ne znam zašto..očito nam je svima prebolna ta tema..al sad "pripremam teren" za daljnje,ozbiljnije razgovore..

slobodno pitaj što želiš,ak  budem mogla,rado ću pomoći
=)

----------


## Rebbeca

Didi 17 dobrodošla :D  Mislim da će nam biti jako korisno što si se javila, da sagledamo malo i drugu stranu. Sada žurim pa nemam vremena za pitanja, ali bit će ih... Velika   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

didi_17, baš mi je drago što si se javila, tvoja razmišljanja sa strane posvojenog djeteta, već dovoljno velikog da bi moglo mnogo toga objasniti nama posvojitelja, svima su nama zanimljiva. Ne bih te htjela zaskočiti pitanjima - zanima me otprilike isto što i čokoladu. Moje dvoje posvojene djece imaju 8 i 7 godina - pričamo o svemu, praktički od samog početka i ne mogu si zamisliti da bi neka tema za nas bila zatvorena, prebolna i prešućena. Ako su me nekad neka pitanja moje djece malo i ubola, nisam i ne bih zbog toga zatvarala komunikaciju; to smatram specifičnim dijelom našeg odnosa koji ima i puno drugih specifičnosti što mu nose prednosti. Općenito mislim da je otvorena komunikacija između roditelja i djece i obratno najvažnija stvar, i sve važnija kako djeca rastu, a kod posvojenih obitelji to je utoliko važnije, jer mi imamo na dnevnom redu probleme i pitanja koje drugi nemaju. 

Šutnja tvojih roditelja do 6. godine i kasnije upozorava na problem o kojem smo ovdje mnogo puta govorili, a to je da posvojitelji nemaju infrastrukturu koja bi ih pratila, nemaju stalnu stručnu podršku (osim iznimno) i većinom su prepušteni sami sebi. Danas je donekle bolja situacija nego prije 17 godina, jer imamo Školu za posvojitelje i forume, ali u pojedinačnim problemima još smo uvijek sami.

Htjela bih da se ovdje ugodno osjećaš i da možeš nastaviti razmjenjivati iskustva s nama, javno i na pp.

----------


## nenaa

didi_17 i meni je drago da si se javila. Smatram se budućom posvojiteljicom i stalno pratim ovaj pdf. Muči me puno pitanja i bilo bi mi drago kada bi netko mogao otvoreno odgovoriti ne neka. Naravno sve u granicama ukusa, nikako nebih voljela nekoga povrijediti.

Didi_17 mislim da ni sama ne shvaćaš koliko nam je svima drago da si se registrirala i koliko si dobrodošla.

Ja ću pratiti pa ako mi šta zatreba javiti ću se.

----------


## ina33

Didi_17, dobrodošla  :Smile: ! Tvoje javljanje je dragocjeno, a ideja odlična! MM i ja smo prošli dio obrade za posvojenje, tijekom koje sam ostala trudna i dobila curicu iz IVF-a ("umjetna oplodnja"), ali sam zainteresirana i dalje, pa ću na ovoj temi, ako komunikacija bude išla javno, biti zainteresirani promatrač, a ako bude išla preko PP-ova, sigurna sam da će svjedno biti plodonosno i za tebe i za ostvarene mame ili tate posvojitelje ili "posvojitelje to be".

----------


## didi_17

pozdrav..
drago mi je što se skupilo nekoliko istomišljenica..  :Wink:  

sigurna sam da imate mnogo pitanja..
kao što sam i rekla,pokušat ću odgovorit
isto tako,ako se nađem u nekim problemima,nadam se da ću ovdje naći podršku..

----------


## pomikaki

didi_17, dobrodošla  :D

----------


## ivanas

bas mi je drago da možemo čuti i priču s druge strane. Dobrodošla

----------


## otocanka

Dobro nam došla!  :D

----------


## Vishnja

Dobrodosla, didi. Iz tvojih reci odise zrelost i razum.
Ja sam bioloska majka svojim devojcicama, ali i pored toga negde u dubini duse nosim zelju da pruzim dom nekom napustenom detetu.
I zato me price o sretnim porodicama sa posvojenom decom uvek dirnu i pazljivo ih citam.
Volela bih da ostanes na Rodi i jednog dana pises ovde iz pozicije mame.  :Love:

----------


## Rene2

Nisam posvojiteljica, ali mi je drago da nam se ajvio netko iz drugog kuta.
Dobro nam došla  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Didi_17, mene zanima kako si se sa svojim posvojenjem nosila u školi, u odnosu na tvoje školske prijatelje? Jesi li im pričala o tome? Ako da, zanima me u kojoj dobi? Kako su oni reagirali na to? Imaš li možda neki savjet za male posvojene školarce?

----------


## Natasa30

Dobro dosla Didi  :Kiss:

----------


## Gost

Želim ti dobrodošlicu , i jako mi je drago da nam se javio netko sa "druge strane " u našim životnim pričama zvane posvojenja   :Love:

----------


## linolina

Odlično što se javljaju i "djeca", njihova strana nas zapravo  sve najviše zanima, samo naprijed Didi...

----------


## didi_17

> Didi_17, mene zanima kako si se sa svojim posvojenjem nosila u školi, u odnosu na tvoje školske prijatelje? Jesi li im pričala o tome? Ako da, zanima me u kojoj dobi? Kako su oni reagirali na to? Imaš li možda neki savjet za male posvojene školarce?



a ok je bilo..znaš, kad si malo dijete sve ono novo i drugačije ti je nekako cool,zanimljivo..sjećam se da sam negdje u 1,2 raz pričala s prijateljicama o tome..reagirale su ok..nije bilo neke buke,prevelikog čuđenja,a najmanje odbacivanja il nečeg sličnog..
kasnije nismo pričale o tome..sve do sad nedavno..bio je sat vjeronauka i došli mi na temu pobačaja..
i sad 2 cure vele da bolje da cura pobaci,nego da dijete završi u domu i sl..ja sam rekla da je bolje da dijete živi,jer svatko ima pravo na život..svjesna sam da su i moji bio roditelji mogli izabrati taj način..al dali su mi priliku da živim i zbog toga više cijenim život..to me pogodilo i rasplakala sam se..nitko baš ni nije shvatio zašto se plačem..jedna cura koja zna to o posvojenju je došla do mene i pitala me ak to ima veze s tim..svi su me kasnije pitali kako sam,dal je sve u redu,no te 2 cure ništa nisu rekle,baš kao i prof..začudilo me to..i pogodilo..
zatim mi je jedna cura priznala da ona zna da sam posvojena i sve to..al mi nije htjela reći odakle..uglavnom,i ona mi je velika potpora..

zatim smo pisali zadaćnicu..tema: pripadam li ovom svijetu?
ja pisla o posvojenju..tj.o jednoj djevojčici i svim problemima kroz njen život..i na kraju sam napisala da se radi o meni..da sam sad u svijetu kojem pripadam..da baš toj obitelji,razredu,okolini.. pripadam..
napisla bi cijeli sastavak,al je predugo..

i tako ja čekala da profesorica ispravi..više me zanimao komentar nego ocjena..zahvalila mi se na povjerenju..rekla je da sam a temelju osobnog,teškog,životnog iskustva dobro oblikovala priči..i dobila ja 5..

dala sam satavak jednoj prijateljici da pročita...rasplakala se..i onda smo pričale o svemu tome..uz mene je..i također mi je velika podrška..
kasnije sam saznala da još jedna cura sve zna..al također ne znam odakle..

oni,s kojima sam pričala o tome,su sve to dobro prihvatili i nisu nšta širili..
i što je najvažnije,dali su mi do znanja da su uvijek uz mene..

znam da je dug post,al to je samo ukratko..
valjda vam neće bit predosadno čitat..

bit će mi drago ako sam time nekome pomogla

----------


## sorciere

didi, čitam ovu tvoju priču - pa mi je nekako upala u oko riječ "podrška"... 

postoji li doista "problem u komunikaciji" (ne znam kako  bih to nazvala   :Embarassed:  ) s tvojim vršnjacima zbog toga što si posvojena?

----------


## didi_17

malo mojih prijatelja to zna..točnije,njih 4...
sve super..nema nikakvih problema..
a to podrška..shvaćaju da mi nije baš bilo lako shvatit sve to..pogotovo u pubertetu..
probaju se stavit u moju situaciju..
ja se nisam nikad žalila da imam neke probleme zbog toga,al je lijpo znat da je netko uz tebe..i to samo učvršćuje naše prijateljstvo

----------


## sorciere

aha, malo me to zbunilo...

ja imam kćer tvojih godina, i njene reakcije na tu temu su uvijek pozitivne. imala je i kolegicu koja je posvojena, pa smo često razgovarale o tome. no ona možda i nije "tipična"   :Grin:  , pa ne mogu njeno mišljenje uzeti kao mišljenje većine...  zato sam pitala...

----------


## Livija2

didi 17  DOBRO   DOŠLA  ja   imam   29  god     mm  i  ja   nemožemo   imati     svoje   dite    čak   ni   umjetna   ne   pomaže   to   nam   je   bilo   jedno   pre  bolno   iskustvo   a   još    teže  je    bilo    pomiriti   se   s   tim   da   nećemo   imati   naše   dite  ,    stoga   smo   se   odlučili    posvojiti   djete   koje   već   sad   volimo   i   s   radošću    iščekujemo   kad   će   doći   i   nama   poziv  da   imaju   za   nas   maleno   biće   koje  već   sad   obožavamo  u   svom  srcu  i   volimo   jedva   čekamo   kad   ćemo   postati  mama   i   tata   .A  ja   ujedno   i  zahvaljujem   ženi   koja   je   rodila   to   naše   djete ,   dala   je   nama  i  njemu   šansu   za   život ,jer   mi   bi   patili   što   nemamo   djete   a   njoj   HVALA   što   to   djete   nije   pobacila   nego   ga  je   odlučila   dati   na   posvajanje   ,   da   usreći   nekog   kao   što   smo   mi .
Ja   ću  na   svoje   djete   biti   ponosna   i   dati  mu   se   dušom  ,srcem   ,   svim   svojim   bićem   a   voliti    ćemo   ga   najviše   na    svitu    i   što    se   tiče    romske   djece   ako   nam   ga    budu   nudili   prihvatiti   ćemo   ga   s    radošću    ono   će    biti   naš   BLAGOSLOV.

dobro   nam   došla   još   jednom   i   ja   bi   bila   ponosna   da   imam   kći   poput   tebe  velika  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:     od   nas  :Love:  .

----------


## sanja74

didi_17, dobrodošla!   :Heart:  

nadam se da ćeš moći i sa svojim roditeljima razgovarati otvoreno kao sa prijateljima (ili nama ovdje). znam da bi ja voljela da moja kćer (koja je isto posvojena) jednog dana dođe k nama s pitanjima i nedoumicama.

----------


## čokolada

Didi, vjerujem da 90% ljudi prihvaća posvojenje kao nešto normalno, obično, kao jedan od načina da se postane roditelj. Nisam u ove četiri godine čula niti jedan komentar koji mi se ne bi svidio, niti vidjela "pogled koji govori" na temu moje posvojene curice (a, vjeruj, imam izoštreno oko i uho). Jasno mi je da su tvoji prijatelji koji znaju na neki način u tvojim očima privilegirani i da svoju intimu dijeliš samo s odabranima, ali kao što i sama vidiš ljudi pričaju - nije zloba u pitanju, posvojeno roditeljstvo izaziva znatiželju, znatiželjnik tu priču šapuće jer mu susjed možda kaže " tko zna da li dijete zna da je posvojeno?"...i tako  nepotrebno nastane misterij. 
Budi ponosna na svoju različitost!   :Love:

----------


## ENI_MIA

:Heart:  *didi_17* \...jako mi je drago da si nam se javila... dobro nam dosla...  :Love:   :Kiss:   :Love:  
 :Saint:

----------


## Vlvl

Didi_17, dobrodošla. Drago mi je da si s nama.   :Smile:  
Moj stariji sin je otprilike tvoje dobi, ali situacija je drugačija jer je došao nama s 10 godina, i održava kontakt s biološkom braćom. 
Htjela bih te ohrabriti da s roditeljima porazgovaraš o svemu što te zanima. Možda i oni imaju svoja pitanja i strepnje, a ne usude se pokrenuti temu da tebe ne uznemire.

----------


## teuta

Didi, dobro došla baš si osvježenje iz prve ruke nam možeš reći što nas zanima i kakvi bi roditelji trebali biti. 
Vidi se da si zrela i pametna cura
Pusa  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Potpisujem sve što su cure rekle o razgovoru s roditeljima.

Hvala ti što si odgovorila na moje pitanje.   :Heart:  

Ako možeš to reći, zanima me zašto ne govoriš prijateljima o posvojenju? Osjećaš li se zbog toga previše različitom ili nemaš povjerenja u njih? Misliš li da bi te mogli odbaciti ili povrijediti zbog toga što si posvojena? Ili se naprosto ne osjećaš drugačijom i nemaš potrebe o tome pričati? Molim te, oprosti ako su ova pitanja previše intimna - ako ne želiš, nemoj odgovarati.

----------


## didi_17

hm..dosad sam tu istinu podijelila sa onima kojima vjerujem..
druga je stavr što su neki saznali s neke druge starne

sa najbližim prijateljima mogu to podijelit i razgovarat s njima,jer znam da neće biti odbacivanja ni ničega.
isto tako ne vjerujem da bi me i drugi odbacili,al moglo bi biti onih pogleda i šaputanja iza leđa..
ipak mi je ta tema intima i radije bi zadržala za sebe i u krugu najboljih prijatelja.

a mislim da ni ne moram to širiti uokolo..dobro mi je kako je sad..
ljudi me vole zbog toga kakva jesam i to je jedino važno..

----------


## Rene2

Imaš predivan potpis  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## didi_17

heh..hvala..
to je i bio zaključak moje zadaćnice  :Smile:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mala Ina

Did_17 dobro dosla !   :Love:

----------


## pinocchio

didi_17, čestitam na hrabrosti da se javiš sa svojim iskustvom i podijeliš svoju priču s nama. nadam se da će "korist" biti obostrana i da ćeš se ovdje osjećati ugodno i dobiti možda odgovore na neka svoja pitanja kao i pomoći curama posvojene djece da pokušaju naći odgovore na svoja pitanja.

osobno poznajem dvije odrasle posvojene osobe i obje su moje jako drage prijateljice tako da mi je s te strane ova tema zanimljiva.

didi_17, dobro nam došla   :Love:

----------


## didi_17

hvala vam svima na potpori =)

pokušala sam sad neki dan razgovarat s roditeljima o posvojenju
i o mojim biološkim roditeljima.
nisam planirala onak izravno to pitat,nego preko nekog zadatka
kojeg smo imali za dz,a vezan je uz obitelj..sve sam lijepo isplanirala
al u ključnom trenutku sam samo zablokirala,,ništa nije moglo
izaći iz mene..ne znam zašto..boli me,,a mislim da bi i njih to boljelo..

sad opet razmišljam i pripremam se za neku drugu priliku za razgovor,,
ak ko ima kakav zanimljiv prijedlog da nekako potaknem tu
temu na što manje bolan način,bila bi veoma zahvalana..

pozdrav svima!

----------


## sorciere

didi, možda se početak razgovora krije u tvom prvom postu   ... 




> znam tko sam,imam puno ljudi oko sebe koji me vole i koji mi puno znače..i oni su moj svijet kojem u potpunosti pripadam..


znatiželja je prirodna... pogotovo u tvojim godinama...
i nekako mi se čini da se i ti i tvoji roditelji bojite *prvi* postaviti pitanje. oni možda ne znaju kako bi ti reagirala, a ti ne znaš kako bi oni reagirali. a i ti i oni znate da će to pitanje jednom biti izgovoreno... 

počni s ovom rečenicom koju si tako lijepo sročila.    :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## čokolada

Mislim da se ne trebaš dodatno opterećivati time da će njih boljeti, ne trebaš još i za to preuzeti odgovornost. Jednostavno im reci da te muče pitanja koja bi rado s njima podijelila, da ti je žao da o tome nikad ne razgovarate, a dio je tvog života. Možda tvoji roditelji godinama napeto čekaju, po (lošem) sistemu - bolje da ne čačkamo, da ti započneš temu? Kojiput se stvari zbog čekanja "tko će prvi" bezveze jaaako zakompliciraju, možda ćete svi odahnuti, pa riječi poteknu kao bujica.
Ne boj se!   :Heart:

----------


## Livija2

> Mislim da se ne trebaš dodatno opterećivati time da će njih boljeti, ne trebaš još i za to preuzeti odgovornost. Jednostavno im reci da te muče pitanja koja bi rado s njima podijelila, da ti je žao da o tome nikad ne razgovarate, a dio je tvog života. Možda tvoji roditelji godinama napeto čekaju, po (lošem) sistemu - bolje da ne čačkamo, da ti započneš temu? Kojiput se stvari zbog čekanja "tko će prvi" bezveze jaaako zakompliciraju, možda ćete svi odahnuti, pa riječi poteknu kao bujica.
> Ne boj se!




slažem    se   sa   čoks   ne   boj    se   znam    da   ti   to    možeš   pa    oni    su   te   odgojili   nemaš    se  čega    bojati  oni   te   vole   i   razumjeti    će   tvoja   pitanja.  Sve    stavi   u     Božije   ruke   neka    te   on    vodi   dalje   to   ti    je   moj   savjet,  govorim  iz   vlastitog    iskustva  meni   je   uvjek   pomoglo ,  neka   te    BOG   Blagoslovi    i  pomogne   ti     :Kiss:   :Heart:  malo.

----------


## teuta

Isto onako kako mi moramo reći svojoj djeci, pokušaj kada je sve ok. u obitelji bez ikakvih tenzija.
Otprilike da se ne opterećuješ previše tako da ne shvate to kao veliki teret razgovora, ali da je normalno da te to nešto više zanima nego li su ti rekli kada si bila mala. Ostavi im slobodan prostor da ne moraju na hu-bu sve odgovoriti odmah i naravno im napomeni da njih voliš i imaš povjerenja u njihove odgovore. 
Ovo je moj mali savjet (nisam posvojena ali sam djete rastavljenih roditelja gdje je uvijek razgovor o mom ocu uzburkao normalan dan ali je mama na kraju razgovora i dana to ipak shvatila, ma koliko joj to teško bilo).   :Love:

----------


## bepina

Didi, 
puno hvala što si se javila na forum jer tvoja priča i iskustvo nam toliko mnogo znače. Već i prije posvojenja (kao u mom slučaju) mnoge od nas znaju da posvojenjem postajemo prava obitelj, no ja evo već unaprijed strepim kako će se ponekad osjećati moje dijete.

Čitajući tvoje iskustvo, srepnje i straha ima sve manje jer vidim da si upravo  onakva djevojka, onakvo dijete o kakvom mnogi ovdje maštamo koji još nemamo djecu.

I mene je zanimao baš onaj dio o razgovoru s prijateljima i čini mi se da si baš dobro napravila. Nije bitno tko je sve saznao za posvojenje, no lijepo mi je da imaš prijatelje s kojima ćeš dijeliti svoje osjećaje.
Da, posvojenje je normalno, ali je i normalno ne dijeliti svoje osjećaje i iskustva baš sa svima. Npr. normalno je primati plaću i ići u školu, ali nečija financijska situacija ili ocjene su privatna stvar.

Uglavnom, hvala na tvome iskustvu. Šaljem ti veliku   :Kiss:

----------


## Rebbeca

Didi, imam pitanje, bolje reći pitanja, ako su pre intimna ne moraš odgovoriti...
Da li imaš želju upoznati svoje biološke roditelje, što očekuješ od tog susreta, što osjećaš kada razmišljaš o njima...?

----------


## didi_17

puno vam hvala na svim prijedlozima..
sad kad uhvatim neki miran trenutak kad ćemo bit svi na okupu,
potaknut ću taj razgovor..sad mi je lakše nekako kad
sam pročitala vaše prijedloge koje su me potakli na neka
razmišljanja.. hvala još jednom   :Smile:  

evo odgovora za Rebbecu,a mislim da će i ostale zanimati  :Wink: 
znam često razmišljat o svojim bio roditeljima,normalno je to..
i vrtim u glavi moguće razloge i scenarije zbog kojih su me
ostavili..nekako mi je najlakše kad zamislim da se nisu mogli 
brinuti o meni pa su me dali u sigurnije ruke..

boljelo bi me kad bi saznala da me uopće nisu htjeli pa su me dali na posvajanja. al bi im bila zahvalna što su mi uopće dali priliku za život.

ako ih ikad sretnem,sigurno bi htjela da mi sve objasne. ostala bi sa njima u kontaktu,al ne vjerujem da bi bilo nekih čvrstih veza. jer ipak,ja roditelje imam..

----------


## Livija2

:Kiss:   :Heart:  malo   samo   hrabro   naprijed    vidi   ćeš   da   će    sve    biti    ok   ,   sigurna    sam    da    si    ti    svojim    roditeljima   najbolje što   imaju   u    životu   tako   bih   ja   mislila   za    svoje   djete   kad    ga   posvojim   nadam    se   da    će   nam    stići    što   prije   tako   mu   se   veselimo  :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## Ora

Didi dobrodošla!   :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Didi, hvala na iskrenom odgovoru   :Heart:  Nadam se da će u tvojim godinama i naš sin imati takvo razmišljanje. Malo me, kako da to nazovem... uplašila, jedna cura s drugog foruma s kojom sam kontaktirala, tvojih je godina, upaznala je biološku majku, napisala je da joj je to bio najsretniji dan u životu, imam osjećaj da će ostati u kontaktu s njima ( majka, braća, sestre... ). Malo me to iznenadilo, mislim da se svaki "posvojeni" roditelj pribojava takvog scenarija, ona piše da baš nema dobar odnos s roditeljima, pa je valjda zato tako oduševljena biološkom obitelji. Mi sa svojim sinom gradimo korektan odnos temeljen na ljubavi i poštivanju mišljenja, ali Bože mili, nije sve po njegovom, mi dajemo zadnju riječ. Malo sam se zbog riječi te cure zamislila, ali nadam se da će ispasti sve najbolje   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

O tome smo razgovarali u Školi za posvojitelje. Normalno je da se dijete zanima za svoje porijeklo i za razloge zbog kojih je napušteno. Djelatnici Centara su nam rekli da većina djece ipak ne traži biološke roditelja. Kad postanu punoljetni imaju pravo uvida u svoj dosje i to pravo mnogi od njih i koriste. Neki od njih potraže biološke roditelje, ali većinom sve ostaje na tom prikupljanju informacija. Djeca žele dobiti odgovore na neka pitanja, a ne steći roditelje, jer roditelje već imaju. Rebecca, u ovom slučaju koji navodiš je ključno to što djevojka nema dobar odnos s roditeljima, pa misli da će naći zamjenu u biološkim roditeljima. Lako je moguće da će se razočarati, jer mi se čini da idealizira situaciju s biološkim roditeljima.

Osobno se ne bojim trenutka kad će moja djeca htjeti potražiti biološke roditelje. To ne može poljuljati čvrste temelje našeg odnosa. Ja ću im i pomoći, jer to nije lako i djeca se većinom razočaraju kad se njihove eventualne fantazije suoče s realnošću. Oni već i sad znaju dosta toga o sebi i biološkim roditeljima, tako da ne žive s pitanjima bez odgovora i u nekim fantazijama koje nemaju veze sa stvarnošću. Kad budu veći neka saznaju sve i neka se upoznaju s biološkim roditeljima ako to žele. Oni znaju tko su njihovi pravi roditelji i takav susret to ne može ugroziti.

----------


## rozalija

Didi od   :Heart:   ti želim dobrodošlicu na forum.

----------


## pahuljičica

Didi   :Love:  , hvala ti što si se javila.....  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

*Zdenka* slažem se s tobom, i ja sam dobila osjećaj da idealizira biološku obitelj. Učinilo mi se da nema nekih ozbiljnih problema s roditeljima, nego da su to pubertetske "mušice", ali naravno ne mogu o tome suditi.

----------


## didi_17

a naravno da želimo doznati taj dio svoje prošlosti..al tek tolko da to poglavlje riješimo i zatvorimo..tak je barem kod mene..

i ja sam preko neta upoznala jednu curu koja je upoznala svoju bio majku i brata..nije bila baš oduševljena susretom;majka nije ni znala kad je rodila tu curu..izmijenile su br. mob..al nisu baš često u kontaktu..ponekad se samo sa bratom čujem..

čula sam da sa 18 god možemo doći do tih nekih informacija,,
a gdje se to može vidjet i što sve uopće možem saznat?

ak netko zna,molila bi da mi objasni malo..

i usput,,hvala svima na tpoloj dobrodošlici i podršci!   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> čula sam da sa 18 god možemo doći do tih nekih informacija,,
> a gdje se to može vidjet i što sve uopće možem saznat?
> 
> ak netko zna,molila bi da mi objasni malo..


Didi, mislim preko CZZS-a, podatke s kojima oni raspolažu, a to varira, ako sam dobro shvatila. Pričekaj da ti se javi neko od znalaca, vjerojatno će vidjeti i odgovoriti zdenka2.

----------


## Zdenka2

CZSS koji je bio nadležan za tebe do posvojenja ima tvoj dosje. U njemu pišu svi podaci o tvojoj biološkoj obitelji koji su njima bili dostupni. Sa 18 godina stječeš pravo na uvid u te spise.

----------


## čokolada

CZSS preko kojeg je realizirano posvojenje ima sve podatke o biološkim roditeljima (naravno ukoliko su uopće bili poznati,  često otac ostaje nepoznanica). Nama su u Školi za posvojitelje  rekli da punoljetni posvojenik može kontaktirati dotični centar koji onda, ukoliko je moguće, potraži majku i izvidi da li ona želi susret. Jesam li dobro shvatila da biološka majka može taj susret i odbiti ?

----------


## ina33

> Jesam li dobro shvatila da biološka majka može taj susret i odbiti ?


Mislim da sam i ja ovako zapamtila, ali ne bih stavila ruku u vatru za to.

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Heart:  hvala!

----------


## otocanka

> čokolada prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Jesam li dobro shvatila da biološka majka može taj susret i odbiti ?
> 
> 
> Mislim da sam i ja ovako zapamtila, ali ne bih stavila ruku u vatru za to.


Ja bih čak i ruku stavila.

Zato sam i jednom prilikom postavila pitanje o tome koliko je dobro da na Rješenju pišu svi podaci o biološkim roditeljima. Kad se to poveže s  tinejdžerom pod utjecajem hormona  :Grin:  -  eto mogućeg belaja.

----------


## Zdenka2

Biološka majka i ostali članovi obitelji mogu odbiti taj susret. Oni pravno djetetu nisu ništa i nemaju nikakvih obaveza prema njemu. Psiholog iz centra u kojem smo radili obradu rekao je da se to često događa, jer se majke ne žele suočiti s djetetom, pogotovo ako imaju neki novi život i partnera koji možda i ne zna za napušteno dijete.

Ja sam ovaj problem s podacima koji pišu u rješenju riješila tako da sam djeci sve te podatke rekla daleko prije nego što će poteći hormonalna bujica.

----------


## Vlvl

Moji sinovi znaju o svojim prvim obiteljima više od mene same, ali svejedno je bilo i još je uvijek potrebno razgovarati na tu temu. (U našem slučaju sklonija sam terminu prva obitelj, jer su to bile njihove obitelji u punom smislu te riječi kroz cijelo njihovo rano djetinjstvo.)
Mislim da i djeca koja su mala izdvojena iz bioloških obitelji mogu imati samo koristi od ranog saznavanja (na primjeren način) priče i podataka o svom porijeklu.

----------


## didi_17

puno vam hvala na svim odgovorima   :Smile:

----------


## Angelina Bell

*Didi*, tako si mila.   :Love:   :Kiss:  
Želim ti da pronađeš odgovore na svoja pitanja.

----------


## didi_17

hvala Angelina   :Smile:  

u posljednje vrijeme sam još malo razmišljala o svemu..
zaključila sam da ću još malo pričekati sa svim pitanjima i
traženju odgovora

ipak je sve to dosta komplicirano i treba mi još vremena da 
sve posložim u glavi

had bude vrijeme,pronaći ću odgovore,a do tada ću 
uživatu u ovome što imam

----------


## BOLEK

Didi-17, super šta si se javila sa ovom za sve nas jako zanimljivom temom, jer svi mi roditelji koji smo posvojili dijete uvijek razmišljamo šta se mota u djetetovoj glavici, kako u određenom trenutku pomoći ili odgovoriti najiskrenije o svim podacima o bio roditeljima, kada za to dođe vrijeme. Vjeruj ja sam spremna za obe moje cure, kada budu svi podaci dostupni ići tražiti, bio roditelje, ako ih to bude zanimalo, sa knedlom u grlu, ali ići, ako ne budu zainteresirane onda im barem reći šta znam, je čovijek uvijek traži svoje korjene, dobre ili loše. A za sada im želim pružit svu ljubav i odvest ih na pravi put, sa svim našim znanjem i mogućnostima

----------


## Pepita

*Didi* ti si jedna zbilja dobra cura   :Love:  
Drago mi je što te ovaj forum ima!!!   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Didi jako mi je drago šta si se javila   :Love:  , nama roditeljima posvojene djece tvoje iskustvo puno znači. Nadam se da će i tebi pomoći naša razmišljanja    :Heart:    .

----------


## didi_17

pozdrav svima!

evo,ništa novog kod mene..
al razmišljam o nečem i imam par pitanja..
znam da ste vi bolje upućeni u te stvari..pa eto..

postoji mogućnost da saznam nešto o svojim roditeljima,,
i sad,,kam to moram otići? u czzs il matični ured?
i moram li otić to u zg (tam sam rođena) il mogu tu u svom gradu?
i još jedno pitanje..postoji li kakva šansa da saznam to sa 17,5 god? :? 

ima dosta pitanja..al bila bih zahvalana ak mi netko može odgovorit  :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Moraš otići u CZSS tamo gdje si rođena; najbolje da nazoveš prije. Da bi dobila uvid u svoj dosje moraš biti punoljetna. I - razgovaraj s roditeljima o tome.

----------


## didi_17

hvala na odg =)

a znam da bi trebala popričat..al ipak..
želim samo to saznat..al stvarno ne znam
kaj poslije..ne mislim nikoga tražit..
al želim znati taj dio prošlosti,,,

----------


## čokolada

Postoji mogućnost da je bio nadležan neki drugi Centar bez obzira što si rođena u Zagrebu, ovisno o tadašnjem prebivalištu biološke majke.

Moj najtopliji savjet je da ipak razgovaraš s roditeljima, koliko god oni (po)griješili zbog vlastite šutnje...tvoja zrelost će prevladati njihove frustracije i strahove. 
Ako u potragu za vlastitom prošlošću budeš  išla u tajnosti samo će se produbiti ta nepopunjena "rupa" među vama te vjerojatno dovesti do novih nesporazuma i bezrazložnih loših emocija i tenzija.

----------


## nine

lako je otići i saznati sve, odnosno koliko tamo piše, al dva su važna pitanja, koliko od tog je istina, 
mi smo imali šansu da saznamo i priču od biološke mame, i ostalih njoj bliskih ljudi i susjeda, i ništa se od tog nije poklapalo....

a drugo najvažnije je, koliko si ti spremna čuti istinu o biološkim roditeljima, koja može biti i užasna...

govorim u ime meni bliske osobe, i vjeruj mi sada kada bi mogla vratiti vrijeme, ne vjerujem da bi ponovo potražili biološke roditelje, radije bi umjesto suza živjeli u mašti.... i sa 30tak godina a kamoli osjetljivih 18.

šta god odlučila ne smiješ se dvoumiti i pokušaj realno sagledati sve moguće posljedice te odluke.
želim ti sreću
 :Love:

----------


## didi_17

hvala svima na odgovorima,sacjetima..
razmišljala sam o svemu temu..idem za par dana u 
zagreb..al neću uzalud trošit vrijeme jer
najvjerojatnije ništa neću moć saznat..
tak da ta pitanja ostavljam za kasnije..
ipak sam zaključila da sam još preosjetljiva i nespremna
za sve odgovore..

----------


## didi_17

ei..evo opet mene..
imam još jedno pitanje  :Wink: 

razmišljala ja opet malo..
čula sam da je dosta ljudi bilo u domu u nazorovoj
htjela bi ga posjetit..sutra sam u zg..imam hrpu vremena..
e,sad..jel se to treba šta javit prije,il?

----------


## Zdenka2

Naravno da se moraš najaviti i reći što bi htjela.

----------


## didi_17

a ok..ja mislila otić
al sam skužila da nije tako lako snać se u zg-u..
jednostavnije to na karti izgleda..
a i ta ideja mi je prekasno pala na pamet..
ići ću drugi put..

----------


## Veronika

Evo još jednog posvojenog djeteta, doduše sada već odrasle osobe sa svojom vlastitom djecom.
Koliko se sjećam, i ja sam se u djetinjstvu koristila frazama poput "nisi mi ti prava mama, otac i sl" kada smo se mimoilazili u mišljenju.
Susretala sam se povremeno i sa vrlo primitivnim ljudima, glupim pitanjima, i naravno da nisam na razglas dala tu činjenicu da sam posvojena ni tad ni dandanas. Danas je to ipak malo drugačije, pripremaju buduće posvojitelje, ima puno svega, ljudi su otvoreniji.
Biološke roditelje nikad nisam potražila, možda budem jednog dana, radi pitanja o genetskim bolestima i fizičkim sličnostima. Prolazila sam različite faze prema svojoj biološkoj majci, od ravnodušnosti, mržnje što me je ostavila do zahvalnosti što me je rodila ipak. Roditelji su mi to rekli mislim već sa tri godine, odrasla sam sa tom činjenicom, roditeljima zahvalila što su me posvojili i pružili mi bolji život.

----------


## ivanas

Hvala Veronika što si se javila.   :Heart:   Nama puno znači čuti i mišljenje iz perspektive posvojenika. 

Slažem se da se danas puno otvorenije priča o posvojenju i manje je tabua i stigmatiziranja, ali nažalost ga još puuuno ima. Zato mi svi zajedno moramo educirati okolinu. 
Potencijalne posvojitelje se službeno ne priprema, mnogi ne znaju gotovo ništa o posvojenju i specifičnostima vezanim uz posvojenje. Iznimka je Školica koja je ipak samo u Zagrebu, i jako je nezgodno posvojiteljima koji ne žive u Zagrebu i okolici. Ipak, Školica je jedini svijetli primjer, literature i članaka na hrvatskom iz i hrvatske perspektive nema.

----------


## Zdenka2

Dobrodošla Veronika, lijepo je čuti tvoju priču!

----------


## fegusti

kako si didi_17?
jesi li ušla u trag svojim korjenima?

prošlo je nekoliko mjeseci od tvog posljednjeg javljanja.
htjela sam ti samo napisati da, prije nego se uputiš u potragu, svakako razgovaraš s posvojiteljima.
moglo bi doći do nesporazuma.
ako ste do sada imali dobar odnos, sigurna sam da će shvatiti ako izraziš svoju želju da pronađeš biološke roditelje i objasniš im da samo želiš zadovoljiti svoju znatiželju i da ti oni nakon novih spoznaje neće biti ništa manje dragi ili manje važni u životu.
budeš li to radila kriomice, mogli bi krivo protumačiti tvoje namjere.
samo otvoreno i iskreno i vjerujem da ćeš naći odgovore na svoja pitanja.
osim toga, posvojitelji ti mogu pomoći u potrazi.
ne moraš sama prolaziti kroz to, bit će ti lakše.

baš je lijepo da si nam se pridružila.
sretno!
 :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Veronika, dobro došla, uvijek je korisno i zanimljivo čuti priču s "druge strane".
Piši nam još... o pitanjima i nedoumicama koje su te mučile kroz odrastanje, kada ti je najviše "smetalo" što si posvojena... piši čega se sjetiš   :Kiss:

----------


## Veronika

Kad me je najviše smetalo da sam posvojena? Kad sam čula hrpu pitanja od drugih ljudi kao da sam sa drugog planeta. Kao npr. kako zoveš roditelje koji su te posvojili (a šta misle kako ih zovem, pa oni su uvijek bili za mene tata i mama u pravom smislu te riječi?, Da li te biološka majka ostavila u kutiju u sirotištu) (kao da je važno da li me osoba koja me ostavila donijela u ferrariju ili u staroj krpi- tom pitanju su vjerojatno doprinijeli filmovi o sirotištu).
Također me jedno duže vrijeme u odrastanju smetalo to da su ljudi mislili da su mi roditelji djed i baka obzirom na veliku razliku u godinama (sjećam se da je bilo i meni i tati neugodno kad je to neka prodavačica znala izjaviti).
Inače, mislim da se po drugim stvarima nisam razlikovala od druge djece, osim možda što smo u djetinjstvu vulnerabilniji te često me opsjedao iracionalni i sasvim neopravdani strah da će me roditelji (posvojitelji) ostaviti, kad kasne u vrtić, bolnicu, školu po mene...
No također kad prođe taj period odrastanja i krize identiteta, i uspostavi se kvalitetni odnos roditelj-dijete, mislim da nema zahvalnijeg djeteta od posvojenika (zacijelo više cijenimo tu ljubav koju su nam nesebično podarili u početku potpuni nam stranci a poslije nama najvažnije osobe u našem životu)!

----------


## otocanka

Dobro nam došla Veronika.   :Love:  




> ... Kao npr. kako zoveš roditelje koji su te posvojili (a šta misle kako ih zovem, pa oni su uvijek bili za mene tata i mama u pravom smislu te riječi?...


Ovo me podsjetilo na začuđene poglede poznanika (a i pokojeg prijatelja/ice) i "Pa kaj oni vas zovu mama i tata???"    :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

Mene još i sad neki pitaju (a mnogi valjda to misle, a ne pitaju) jesam li ja djeci udomiteljica. Neki dan sam čula pitanje jesu li moja djeca posvojena "za stalno ili privremeno".  :shock: Zaključila sam da moram svima koje to interesira opisati rodni list i izvod iz matične knjige rođenih moje djece.   :Rolling Eyes:   8)

----------


## ina33

Dobro došla, Veronika   :Heart:  !

----------


## Vlvl

Veronika, dobro došla. Hvala na tvom uključivanju na ovaj dio foruma.   :Smile:

----------


## leonessa

Veronika   :Love:  !

----------


## sandra14

> Kad me je najviše smetalo da sam posvojena? Kad sam čula hrpu pitanja od drugih ljudi kao da sam sa drugog planeta. Kao npr. kako zoveš roditelje koji su te posvojili (a šta misle kako ih zovem, pa oni su uvijek bili za mene tata i mama u pravom smislu te riječi?
> 
> Inače, mislim da se po drugim stvarima nisam razlikovala od druge djece, osim možda što smo u djetinjstvu vulnerabilniji te često me opsjedao iracionalni i sasvim neopravdani strah da će me roditelji (posvojitelji) ostaviti, kad kasne u vrtić, bolnicu, školu po mene...


Ovo prvo moja kći skoro svakodnevno prolazi u školi, jednostavno nikako da djeci i roditeljima objasni da smo mi obitelj ko i svaka druga.

A za ovo drugo *VELIKA TI HVALA,* jer taj strah mi je uvijek bio neobjašnjiv kod moje A. (nikada joj nisam dala ni  povoda za njega) i jednostavno niti uz mnogo razgovora ne prolazi.Dakle, neka čekam da malo odraste....  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Veronika jel su to tebe, odnosno, Sandra tvoju curku, pitale odrasle osobe ili djeca??!!
Mislim, nije mi jasno ni za jedne ni za druge... :shock: 
Mi, tj. naš sin nema ( bar još za sada ) ni jedan od ovih problema...

----------


## Veronika

Mene su pitali to odrasli... Djeca iz škole to nisu znala, tj. ja sam birala kome ću reći, tj. tko je bio osoba od povjerenja, obično najbolji prijatelj za kojeg sam znala da me pozna kao cjelovitu osobu te da neće imati neprimjerene reakcije. Ne zato što sam se sramila, nego smatram da nije niti nešto što bi trebalo obznaniti (pogotovo što još uvijek ljudi vrlo glupo i neuko reagiraju na to) osim najbližim osobama. Kao što dijete koje boluje od neke bolesti neće to svima reći, djeca rastavljenih roditelja, dijete samohranog roditelja također neće govoriti svima da ne zna tko mu je tata... To treba ostati u krugu obitelji i trebaju znati oni koji mogu to prihvatiti ili pomoći. 
Sjećam se jedne zgode kad sam u vrtiću rekla teti svojoj da imam dvije mame pa je ona bila u šoku , jer, kako je kasnije rekla mojim roditeljima, jako sličim na njih. I to je bilo prvi i zadnji put u životu da sam to nekome strancu tako nešto izjavila.

----------


## sandra14

Djeca redovito dok čekam pred školom ju pitaju...a kad će doći tvoja *prava* mama? :shock: ,a razrednica me na početku godine pitala...*kad ću vidjeti papire njenih bioloških roditelja* da mogu upisati e maticu...ja sam stvarno mislila da se žena šali (prof.hrv.jezika, oko 40 god.)...

Da ne govor o bijesu roditelja što eto neko posvojeno dijete je pametnije, pristojnije, bolji učenik od gena kamenih...njihovih vlastitih...
S tim frustracijama se već znamo nositi...  :Grin:  

Inače, u tu školu ide jako puno djece iz domova (što časnih, što Caritasovih) koji su zbog raznih razloga smješteni u dom, ali u školi stvaraju ogromne odgojne i obrazovne probleme....

----------


## Rebbeca

Ne mogu vjerovati, stvarno   :Mad:  
Sandra, za razrednicu...   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ne mogu skužiti jel stvarno ima ljudi koji su tako slabo upućeni u tu problematiku, ili se prave blesavi.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Ne mogu vjerovati, stvarno   
> Sandra, za razrednicu...   
> Ne mogu skužiti jel stvarno ima ljudi koji su tako slabo upućeni u tu problematiku, ili se prave blesavi.


Meni neupućeni, a dobronamjerni ne smetaju - njih sam spremna uputiti. Ali, postoji mnogo ljudi koji jednostavno ne priznaju posvojenje kao put zasnivanja obitelji, iako ga priznaju i državni i crkveni zakoni. Oni zadržavaju uvjerenje da mi nismo roditelji svojoj djeci i to uvjerenje izražavaju. Jeste li primijetili naslove da L. i Z. Boban očekuju svoje "prvo dijete"?

----------


## ina33

> Jeste li primijetili naslove da L. i Z. Boban očekuju svoje "prvo dijete"?


Stvarno grozno.

----------


## Mima

Upravo jučer sam to pročitala na nekom portalu, i baš me 'upiknulo'.

----------


## čokolada

Nekima stvarno nema pomoći.

----------


## maria71

Žalosno, a to će i pročitati ,ako nitko drugi njihova najstarija djevojčica.   :Sad:

----------


## Zdenka2

Da, ljudi koji imaju četvero djece do sada nisu bili roditelji, a još gore od toga je kako će se osjećati njihova djeca. Naravno da oni znaju da su djeca svojih roditelja, ali nije lako otrpjeti takav stav okoline, prema kojem oni to nisu i koji pravi takvu razliku između njih i bebe koja će se roditi.

----------


## alanovamama

Da to je veoma žalosno, treba nam još puno vremena da sazrijemo u tom smislu.

----------


## Zorica

Uzasno.
 Meni se za ove tri godine samo jednom desilo da me jedna zena nazvala pomajkom ali sam joj objasnila sta znaci usvojenje jer sam procenila da zena nije dovoljno informisana. 

 Od zene mog dugogodisnjeg prijatelja sam dozivela da mi je rekla da sam ja stroga majka( po njenoj proceni) jer ja svoje dete nisam "izbacila" i da ne mogu imati taj osecaj za dete kao sto ona ima za svog sina jer je ona njega "izbacila". Tada sam joj objasnila da mog K. nije donela roda i da nije izasao iz kupusa vec ga je rodila majka, bas kao sto je i ona rodila svoje dete i da je sam cin radjanja ne cini boljom majkom od mene, dokazano na primeru mog sina. Normalno, sa njom sam zavrsila pricu za sva vremena. 
Inace se slazem sa Sandrom da se usvojenoj deci uspesi ne prastaju od strane pojedinaca, naime cela ova prica je i krenula zbog toga sto je moj sin jedno pristojno i poslusno dete (odatle i zakljucak da sam stroga), neki put me i nervira sto je takav dobrica  :Grin: 

 Veronika, hvala sto si podelila svoje iskustvo sa nama   :Kiss:

----------


## Veronika

Hvala vam svima na dobrodošlici na ovaj forum i temu! 

Da, to je nažalost česti slučaj... neće ljudi nikad reći, gle eno uspješnog đaka, neg će reći, gle to je posvojeno dijete pa mu je progledano kroz prste... ili ako se radi o lošem a posvojenom dječaku, reći će da je to domski sindrom i da oni su po prirodi takvi... Rijetko će i kao odrasla osoba biti priznati u svojoj branši po postignućima ukoliko ljudi znaju da je posvojen... 

Što se tiče Didi, mislim da je najbolje da sa upoznavanjem bioloških roditelja se još pričeka, tj. dok u potpunosti se ne izgradi ličnost, dok prođu sve adolescentne krize, kada će biti u stanju nositi se sa mogućim razočaranjima (npr. da biološki roditelj ne želi kontakt).
Također smatram da roditelji prije punoljetnosti djeteta ne bi trebali pokazivati rješenje o posvojenju i zapisnik centra za socijalnu skrb (po mogućnosti držati pod ključem). Ja sam to nažalost uspjela sama iskopati u nezaključanoj ladici i trebalo mi je dugo vremena da to "provarim". Mislim da mi je to bilo jedno od najtežih razdoblja. Osim što se kao adolescent mučiš sa hrpu pitanja o svojem postojanju i smilu svega, čitanje zapisnika mi je samo sve otežalo. Naime, drugačije je kad ti roditelji objasne okolnosti i razloge posvojenja na tebi prihvatljiv način, nego kad to pročitaš crno na bijelo. I to, nažalost, sročeno tako hladno da te se majka odriče, da ne želi imati nikakav kontakt sa tobom, da si greška uslijed jednokratne avanture sa bogznakime... Sada znam da zapisnici moraju biti tako hladni i sročeni tako da majci postane jasno da se više ne može predomisliti, da je to gotovi čin, čime prestaju u potpunosti njezina roditeljska prava.
Zato smatram da je bolje što kasnije saznati neke stvari o biološkim roditeljima, kada se budemo znali nositi sa time.

----------


## Nixa__bd

Kao prvo želim vas sve pozdraviti na ovom prelijepom i velikodušnom forumu.
Baš kao i didi samo sam se htio jednog dana pozabavit temom posvojenog djeteta, jer sam i ja posvojen već 21 godinu i imam brata blizanca koji je posvojen kad i ja u istoj obitelji,ali mene još od faze puberteta me muči jedno pitanje a to je "Saznanje o mojim biološkim roditeljima" ali zapravo kad sam bolje promislio ja ih već imam i makar nismo u krvnom srodstvu naša mentalna veza od posvajanja do danas je sve snažnija i snažnija i sve više jača, i svi roditelji posvojene djece sami ćete skužit da ćete imat više boloških sličnosti sa svojom djecom makar vam priroda nije to namijenila nego ste svojom ljubavlju prema djeci ili djetetu sami to stvarali.Nemogu vam opisat koliko sam sretan kad znam da imam roditelje makar oni nisu biološki, ali vjerujte ko da i jesu, ali to pitanje "Bioloških roditelja" me muči neznam zašto,vjerojatno je to u meni da saznam makar mi to ništa neće značiti nego dat jednu stepenicu u životu kojoj neznam značenje,samo mi je jedno veliko pitanje dali je to PITANJE samo kod nekih ili kod sve posvojene djece ,jer moj brat nema nikakvog uvida u to pa me to u pubertetskom razdoblju malo mučilo.
I da zahvalim svim roditeljima koji su posvojili ili žele posvojit dijete jer mi posvojena djeca smo zapravo na neki način blaženi radi vas i vjerujte neznate koliko smo sretni radi tog i koliko sam ja sam ponosan što sam posvojen jer uvijek ću moć reć MAMA I TATA

----------


## sandra14

:Heart:  lijepo razmišljanje, jesi li o tome razgovarao s roditeljima da ti pomognu oko tih pitanja?

----------


## Zdenka2

Nikša, drago mi je da si se javio. I ja razmišljam kao Sandra, zapravo se malo i čudim što ti roditelji nisu ispričali ono što znaju. Naravno da te zanima tvoje biološko porijeklo, imaš pravo znati da bi mogao posložiti sve te segmente tvog života na pravi način. Imaš dva para roditelja, ove koji stvarno jesu tvoji roditelji i ti ih kao takve osjećaš, ali i one koji su te rodili i od kojih biološki potječeš. I to biološko porijeklo je dio tebe kao i svakoga od nas i ima svoje značenje. To nema veze s odanošću i ljubavi prema tvojim adoptivnim roditeljima. Nisam dobro shvatila ovo s tvojim bratom - on ne zna da je posvojen ili ti misliš da ga biološko porijeklo ne zanima? U svakom slučaju, porazgovaraj s roditeljima i bratom o svemu što te zanima i muči.

----------


## ivanas

Baš mi je drago da si se javio. 
Porazgovaraj s roditeljima i bratom, pitaj sve što te zanima, to su važne informacije da možeš složiti sliku svog života. U jednoj knjizi  o posvojenju sam pronašla da prema dugogodišnjem istraživanju autora i direktnom radu s posvojenicima njih 100% razmišlja o svom biološkom podrijetlu, netko rijeđe, netko češće i intenzivnije. Neki požele upoznati biološke roditelje pa to i pokušaju, neki ne žele, neki žele pa se ne usude. 
Ima odlične literature koju su pisali oni koji su i sami posvojeni, možda ti čitanje tuđih nedoumica i pitanja rasvijetli neke tvoje.

----------


## čokolada

Nixa-bd, dobro došao! Znaju li tvoji roditelji neke činjenice/informacije o biološkim roditeljima? Jesi li pokušavao stupiti u kontakt s njima preko CZSS? Sigurno je da su sva posvojena djeca znatiželjna i da informacije do kojih mogu doći pomažu u gradnji vlastitog životnog mozaika. Drago mi je da si se javio!

----------


## tuznazauvjek

....ja sam rodila 2008 i dala sam djete na posvojenje nikad si to necu oprostiti ....bila sam silovana i zadrzala sam moju malenu nisam htjela pobaciti ....nadam se da je dosla u obitelj punu ljubavi ....svaku noc zamisljam kako izgleda dali ima dugu il kratku kosu koje su joj boje oci ....sve bi dala da je mogu zagrliti poljubiti...nadam se da ce me potraziti kad odraste i nadam se da ce mi oprostii jer ja sebi ne mogu.........

----------


## čokolada

Tuznazauvjek, dobrodošla na Forum!
Tvoja je priča teška... preteška  :Crying or Very sad: . Nadam se da ćeš naći utjehu i vlastiti mir.


Možda bi mogla pročitati knjigu "Gesta ljubavi" Catherine Bonnet (ima ih u  knjižnicama).

----------


## ArI MaLi

> ....ja sam rodila krajem 12 mj 2008 i dala sam djete na posvojenje nikad si to necu oprostiti ....bila sam silovana i zadrzala sam moju mariju nisam htjela pobaciti ....nadam se da je dosla u obitelj punu ljubavi ....svaku noc zamisljam kako izgleda dali ima dugu il kratku kosu koje su joj boje oci ....sve bi dala da je mogu zagrliti poljubiti...nadam se da ce me potraziti kad odraste i nadam se da ce mi oprostii jer ja sebi ne mogu.........


dobrodošla.. zbilja je preteško ovo pročitati a kamoli živjeti  :Crying or Very sad: 
želim ti svu sreću ovoga svijeta i da nađeš mir u sebi.. 
i molim te ostani sa nama   :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Tuznazauvjek, ne znam koje riječi bi mogle olakšati tvoju tugu...  :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  Darovala si joj najviše što si mogla, darovala si joj njezin život...   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Tuznazauvijek, nemoj biti zauvijek tužna. Djetetu si dala život i dala si joj novu šansu, novu obitelj. Učinila si puno za nju. Nisi podlegla iskušenju da joj oduzmeš život zbog teških okolnosti u kojima si je začela i rodila. Pretpostavljam da si osjećala da bi te teške okolnosti previše opterećivale vaš odnos, pa si je zato dala na posvojenje. Nemoj sebe kriviti, ti si žrtva, a u svojoj žrtvi postupila si na najbolji mogući način. Kreni dalje u život i nemoj o sebi misliti loše - napravila si dobru stvar.

----------


## katarinam

> Tuznazauvijek, nemoj biti zauvijek tužna. Djetetu si dala život i dala si joj novu šansu, novu obitelj. Učinila si puno za nju. Nisi podlegla iskušenju da joj oduzmeš život zbog teških okolnosti u kojima si je začela i rodila. Pretpostavljam da si osjećala da bi te teške okolnosti previše opterećivale vaš odnos, pa si je zato dala na posvojenje. Nemoj sebe kriviti, ti si žrtva, a u svojoj žrtvi postupila si na najbolji mogući način. Kreni dalje u život i nemoj o sebi misliti loše - napravila si dobru stvar.


slažem se sa zdenkom ispravno si postupila u tim teškim tenucima za tebe

dobro nam došla nadamo se da ćeš u razgovorima s nama barem malo olakšati svoju bol.

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Tuznazauvijek, nemoj biti zauvijek tužna. Djetetu si dala život i dala si joj novu šansu, novu obitelj. Učinila si puno za nju. Nisi podlegla iskušenju da joj oduzmeš život zbog teških okolnosti u kojima si je začela i rodila. Pretpostavljam da si osjećala da bi te teške okolnosti previše opterećivale vaš odnos, pa si je zato dala na posvojenje. Nemoj sebe kriviti, ti si žrtva, a u svojoj žrtvi postupila si na najbolji mogući način. Kreni dalje u život i nemoj o sebi misliti loše - napravila si dobru stvar.


potpisujem  :Love:

----------


## Shanti

> Tuznazauvijek, nemoj biti zauvijek tužna. Djetetu si dala život i dala si joj novu šansu, novu obitelj. Učinila si puno za nju. Nisi podlegla iskušenju da joj oduzmeš život zbog teških okolnosti u kojima si je začela i rodila. Pretpostavljam da si osjećala da bi te teške okolnosti previše opterećivale vaš odnos, pa si je zato dala na posvojenje. Nemoj sebe kriviti, ti si žrtva, a u svojoj žrtvi postupila si na najbolji mogući način. Kreni dalje u život i nemoj o sebi misliti loše - napravila si dobru stvar.


 :Heart:

----------


## sati

> Tuznazauvijek, nemoj biti zauvijek tužna. Djetetu si dala život i dala si joj novu šansu, novu obitelj. Učinila si puno za nju. Nisi podlegla iskušenju da joj oduzmeš život zbog teških okolnosti u kojima si je začela i rodila. Pretpostavljam da si osjećala da bi te teške okolnosti previše opterećivale vaš odnos, pa si je zato dala na posvojenje. Nemoj sebe kriviti, ti si žrtva, a u svojoj žrtvi postupila si na najbolji mogući način. Kreni dalje u život i nemoj o sebi misliti loše - napravila si dobru stvar.


 :Taps:

----------


## Aradija

Tuznazauvjek,
da ne citiram i ja Zdenku, ali da ne ponavljam, otprilike bih to rekla... Samo da tebi posaljem puno pozitivne energije, nadam se da ce ti zivot krenuti u nekom lepsem pravcu... Proslost ne mozes da izmenis ali sadasnjost i buducnost mozes...

----------


## ivanas

Draga,kao što su i cure rekle ti si u preteškim okolnostima donesla zrelu i promišljenu odluku, i bila iznimno hrabra, donesla si svoju djevojčicu na svijet, omogućila da dobije obitelj i jednom paru donijela najljepši mogući dar. 
Ako ti pisanje nama pomaže, piši, mi mame posvojene djece smo jako zahvale za svaku riječ, pomaže nam bolje razumijeti mnogo toga u vezi s našom djecom.

----------


## Hajdi

ovo je tako teško...
dala si joj najveći poklon, život...

----------


## Teica

Tužnazauvijek, ti si pokazala oooogromnu majčinsku ljubav i to  u razdoblju koje mora da ti je bilo strahovito bolno.

Rodila si je jer si je voljela, misliš na nju i dan-danas jer je voliš, brineš se kako joj je.

Da ti bar mogu zacijeliti rane i otvoriti oči da vidiš koliko si velik čovjek  :Heart: 

Molim te, ostani s nama  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Tuznazauvjek, nadam se da će ti druženje na ovom forumu olakšati razmišljanja o tome gdje je tvoja djevojčica danas, kako joj je, da ćeš se uvjeriti da posvojena djeca dolaze u obitelji koje ih prihvaćaju kao dragocjen dar.

----------


## ciplica

Pozz, ljudi!
Ja imam 21 god i također sam posvojena. to znam, pa, moglo bi se reći oduvijek, kao i ime svoje biološke majke, a svoje sestre sam počela upoznavati sa 3 godine. tako da, to je za mene skroz normalno. ipak, imala sam problema s tim i u školi (učiteljica koja me stalno ispitivala o tome i tvrdila da moja prava mama nije ova koju imam, nego ona koja me rodila), ali, nažalost, i u obitelji (baba koja je uvijek vrijeđala moju mamu jer je ona svoju djecu sama rodila, tata koji je uvijek govorio o mojim genima i vrijeđao moju biološku mamu i jedanput je za zubera rekao da njegov otac nije njegov otac, nego da mu je otac onaj koji ga je napravio i to me jako povrijedilo - za mene su mu oboje očevi...)... zbog toga, ali i zbog moje urođene istraživačke naravi, ja sad želim znati istinu... kako to reći roditeljima?

----------


## stray_cat

> Didi, vjerujem da 90% ljudi prihvaća posvojenje kao nešto normalno, obično, kao jedan od načina da se postane roditelj.


ostatak i inace nije normalan, ne samo na temu posvajanja. to je ekipa koja bi pljuvala bez obzira na zadanu temu

----------


## ivanas

> ja sad želim znati istinu... kako to reći roditeljima?


Teško je dati neki pametan savjet, mislim da jednostavno želiš znati sve o svom porijeklu i da želiš čuti od njih sve što znaju. 

Inače, pošto si punoljetna imaš pravo dobiti svoj dosje na uvid u centru za socijalnu skrb koji je vodio tvoje posvojenje. 

Žao mi je za tvoja loša iskustva, postoji određeni broj ljudi koji nas posvojene obitelji ne smatra "pravima" al eto mi znamo i osjećamo što nas veže.  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:

----------


## kijara

> Tuznazauvijek, nemoj biti zauvijek tužna. Djetetu si dala život i dala si joj novu šansu, novu obitelj. Učinila si puno za nju. Nisi podlegla iskušenju da joj oduzmeš život zbog teških okolnosti u kojima si je začela i rodila. Pretpostavljam da si osjećala da bi te teške okolnosti previše opterećivale vaš odnos, pa si je zato dala na posvojenje. Nemoj sebe kriviti, ti si žrtva, a u svojoj žrtvi postupila si na najbolji mogući način. Kreni dalje u život i nemoj o sebi misliti loše - napravila si dobru stvar.


 
slažem se sa Zdenkom

nadam se samo da će ti naše priče pomoći da nađeš svoj mir, 
učinila si jednu obitelj najsretnijom na svijetu,i bez obzira što još uvijek postoje pojedinci koji razmišljaju na način, kako je mogla, ja bi ovo ili ono napravila, nitko od nas ne može se staviti u tu poziciju i sa sigurnošću reći što bi napravio.
Sa takvim komentarima smo se i mi nekoliko puta susreli, nažalost, i mogu samo reći da ostanu zatečeni našom reakcijom.. Mi smo biološkoj mami našeg malog miša neizmjerno zahvalni. Dobili smo sreću koju nismo mogli niti sanjati, a tolike smo ga godine željeli i napokon dočekali...

Sa sigurnošću mogu reći da joj je dobro,da je voljena, mažena i pažena... Da je čuvaju i paze kao kapljicu vode na dlanu...

Zaista mislim da si učinila jednu veliku stvar, 

Od srca ti želm svako dobro u životu

----------


## tamy13

Evo ja sam nova na forumu, a željela bih negdje izbaciti svoje misli i osjećaje... pa za početak.. pozdrav  :Smile: 
Ja sam posvojeno dijete već 21 godinu i to sam saznala sa 4 godine. Iskreno, ne sjećam se na koji su mi način to roditelji objasnili, ali nakon toga nisam više nikad ništa o tome ispitivala.. Jednim djelom jer ne želim neke stvari znati a jednim djelom jer mislim da će to povrijediti moje roditelje.. Stvarno sam zahvalna roditeljima što su mi dali ljubav i priliku za novi život. Ovim putem zahvaljujem svim roditeljima koji su posvojili djecu i dali im priliku za sretan život. Od srca vam hvala  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ivanas

tamy13 dobrodošla, nama posvojiteljima je jako drago kad nam se jave i posovjenici, vaša iskustva i mišljenja su nam dragocijena. 

Kod nas je posvojenje još do nedavno bila neka egzotična tabu tema i nije se puno o tome pričalo. Mi friškiji posvojitelji imamo hvala Bogu internet i stranu literaturu (nažalost ništa na hrvatskom)i puno lakše nam se educirati, prije su posvojene obitelji bile prepuštene same sebi. 
Ima također odličnih stranih knjiga koje su pisali posvojenici koje bi ti mogle biti zanimljive.

----------


## didi_17

večer!

evo mene,nakon gotovo 2 godine..i,šta se desilo? čitam sad da sam bila zagrizla oko saznanja istine..i tak..nakon skupljanja hrabrosti..zapitala sam mamu nakon ručka..ono..bila je zatečena..ono,kao šta je pitam..kao sve su mi rekli..da,al kad sam imala 6,7 godina..ipak sam sad osoba od 20 god i sa tom jednom rupom u životu..naposljetku,sam ipak uspjela nešto saznat..bio mama me ostavila,ne znam zbog čega..ima još 2,3 djece..nisam ziher..po priči sam skužila ko da sam ja bila slučajan događaj,vjerojatno neka avantura i sl..i uglavnom..nije htjela čut za mene,ni vidjet me ni ništa..uspjela mi čak dat i ime neko..nekoliko mjeseci nakon rođenja su joj dolazili ljudi iz socijalnog..pitali je želi li me uistinu ostavit i sl..al ona i dalje nije htjela čut i tako to..
nije baš super priča..al bila sam na sve spremna,tak da sam dobro sve podnjela..i život ide dalje..

----------


## Zdenka2

Didi, hvala ti što si se javila. Imam osjećaj da još imaš puno neodgovorenih pitanja i da nisi sve posložila. Sad kad je razgovor počeo, treba ga nastaviti.

----------


## pomikaki

didi  :Love:

----------


## MALA Cura :)

bokk ljudi

Ja sam isto posvojeno dite... al iz male sam sredine pa svi znaju za to. Malo sam drugačija od ostalih i imam dosta problema sa okolinom. stalno me provociraju izruguju se i ismijavaju me,,postavljaju mi razna pitanja. Nikako nemogu shvatit da to rade  :Sad:

----------


## rima11

Mala Cura, jako mi je žao zbog toga!
Ne razumijem što to znači - "malo sam drugačija od ostalih" jer svi smo mi različiti....................no, vjerujem da se u malim sredinama o svemu razglaba, svi znaju sve o svima.....i svi se "pačaju" u tuđa posla!
Nadam se da imaš s kime podijeliti svoje probleme jer najgore je držati sve u sebi!

----------


## Rebbeca

Mala Cura lijepo je da si odlučila s nama podijeliti svoje misli i probleme. Jako mi je žao da je tvoja okolina takva, i vjerujem da ti je teško. Ja imam dvoje posvojene djece, hvala Bogu, nemaju nikakvih problema, svima su jako dragi i simpatični. Moram priznati da sam dosta razmišljala hoće li moja kći imati sličnih problema kao ti, jer je ona posvojena kao veća djevojčica, a djeca školske dobi znaju biti okrutna... Ali, predivno su je prihvatili, i to mi je jako drago.

No, vratimo se na tebe... koliko imaš godina, sa koliko godina si posvojena, kako se nosiš s tim problemom...?

----------


## Zdenka2

Mala Cura, protiv predrasuda i iskrivljenih stavova drugih, najbolje je zauzeti svoj stav. Ti znaš tko si i koliko vrijediš i zauzmi stav kojim ćeš to staviti drugima do znanja, pa će prestati priče i komentari. I tvoji roditelji mogu tu jako puno pomoći svojim stavom prema okolini. Kad ti je teško reci im i obrati im se za pomoć.

----------


## MALA Cura :)

To sta sam napisala malo drugačija mislila sam na izgled. Malo sam tamnija od ostalih nije sad da sam crnkinja al malo samo....po tome odma ljudi zaključe kada mi vise roditelje da nisam njihova i tu zapocni problemii...zapitkivanja,ruganja,ogovaranja....sad iman 16 god u osnovnoj je bilo previše tih osoba koje su me zezale pa sam mislila da kad dodem u srednju da ce to prestati ali ne oni joššš i goree tolko me iznerviraju da mi je prije god dana puknuo čir na želudcu  :Sad: ((

----------


## MALA Cura :)

imam sada 16, a posvojena sam sa 1 ipo. a kako se nosim....??? bilo je sve dobro dok nisam ušča u pubertet e onda mi je sve to počelo smetati. Neznam sa kim bi pričala o tome mogu samamom al mi je žao ju zamarati sa time, pa onda moram ovdje nadam se da vam  ne smeta

----------


## MALA Cura :)

i mene zanima taj postupak...jeli netko išao s tebom ili kako se to sve dogodilo??? sta ti je mama rekla kad je vidjela da želiš doznati tko te rodio??

----------


## ivanas

Mala Cura možda su ti jednostavno našli bolnu točku? Ako te žele zezati i rugati se da nisi posvojena našli bi nešto drugo, ovako kuže da to tebe smeta i jako t živcira pa to koriste. Ima li nešto što tebe muči jako u vezi činjenice da si posvojena pa se lako daš iživcirati?

Koliko je tebi bitno to što si različita od svojih roditelja izgledom? 

JA imam troje posvojene djece, dvoje plavo a jedan tamnoputi crni i vidim upitnike u očima ljudi kad kažem da su svi moji i da su braća. Al što bi ja tu, meni su najljepši na svijetu, ljepši nego kad bi ličili na nas. 
Kad su mi za prvog sina rekli da nema ništa na mene, sjetila sam se Zdenkinih riječi pa sam odgovorila da ima ono što se ne vidi i to je istina. 

Hvala ti što si se javila, jako me zanimaju tvoja razmišljanja jer i moju djecu to sve čeka.

----------


## MALA Cura :)

> Mala Cura možda su ti jednostavno našli bolnu točku? Ako te žele zezati i rugati se da nisi posvojena našli bi nešto drugo, ovako kuže da to tebe smeta i jako t živcira pa to koriste. Ima li nešto što tebe muči jako u vezi činjenice da si posvojena pa se lako daš iživcirati?
> 
> Koliko je tebi bitno to što si različita od svojih roditelja izgledom? 
> 
> JA imam troje posvojene djece, dvoje plavo a jedan tamnoputi crni i vidim upitnike u očima ljudi kad kažem da su svi moji i da su braća. Al što bi ja tu, meni su najljepši na svijetu, ljepši nego kad bi ličili na nas. 
> Kad su mi za prvog sina rekli da nema ništa na mene, sjetila sam se Zdenkinih riječi pa sam odgovorila da ima ono što se ne vidi i to je istina. 
> 
> Hvala ti što si se javila, jako me zanimaju tvoja razmišljanja jer i moju djecu to sve čeka.


meni uopče nesmeta to sto izgledom neličim na svoje biološke roditelje...a činjennica da sam posvojena mislim da me nebi mučila da ljudi o tome nerazglabaju non-stop....samo bi tila doznat razloge zasto me ostavila iako mi je drago da jest na neki način i nije.....moram još 2 godine čekat pa cu napokon sve to doznat, bili vama smetalo da vas vaša djeca za nekoliko god pitaju da zele doznati sve o biološkim roditeljima

----------


## ivanas

Nadam se da će me pitati sve što im padne na pamet i da će otvoreno razgovarati s nama bez bojazni. Mi ćemo djeci i prije 18g. ispričati sve što znamo o njihovim biološkim roditeljima i sve detalje što su nama rekli u centru i što smo uspjeli saznati od svih uključenih u proces. 

Nadam se da ću ostvariti takav odnos sa svojom djecom gdje će oni svoja razmišljaja o sebi, posvojenju, biološkoj obitelji moći reći naglas bez ikakvih ograda i bojazni da će nas time povrijediti. 

Mi djeci od malena, prije nego i mogu razumjeti pokazivamo slike i pričamo, sa najstarijim konkretnije, on ponekad postavi neko pitanje i mi odgovorimo i malo probamo proširiti priču. 

Što se tiče tuđih zapitikivanja i blesave znatiženje, i ja sam u par navrata imala iskustva s tim i najbolji lijek mi je uvijek bilo protupitanje, "a zašto vas to zanima" Pokušaj i ti nešto u tome stilu "a zašto te to sad zanima, zbog čega stalno spominješ moju obitelj, nešto te muči" Ako zauzmeš pravi stav vjerojatno će se i zadirkivanje smanjiti.

----------


## anin

> bili vama smetalo da vas vaša djeca za nekoliko god pitaju da zele doznati sve o biološkim roditeljima


Ja sam posvojeno dijete...reći ću ti iskreno...i direktno...Mislim da svim roditeljima-posvojiteljima smeta kad njihova djeca žele saznat svoje biološke korjene.Brojni od njih to naravno nikad ne bi priznali...no ipak...oni to gledaju ovako: to je njihovo dijete...kojemu su pružili svu ljubav, pa zašto ono sad ima potrebu tražit nekog??Oni to gledaju osobno...subjektivno (a i kako bi drugačije), i često povezuju djetetov interes za otkrivanje bioloških s pitanjem "zar mi nismo dovoljni...zar nismo dovoljno dobri...)..
Ne shvaćaju da potraga djeteta za korjenima nema ama baš nikakve veze s njihovim međusobnim odnosom, previše emocija je tu uključeno..

Znam, ovo sam rekla jako direktno i možda pomalo grubo, i sad će se javit brojne mame koje će me demantirat..ali neka se zapitaju...kad bi njihovo dijete jednog dana poželjelo kontakt s biološkom, da li bi im bilo stvarno (ali stvarno!!) potpuno svejedno???Da li bi bili u stanju biti uz to dijete i ne osjetit strah???

Posvojena djeca (barem ja jesam) osjećaju prema roditeljima i nekakvu vrstu duga, većeg nego biološka.Iz obzira prema roditeljima često ne traže biološke, iako to žele..zašto žele, neznam, glupo je to željeti, da su što vrijedili ne bi djecu ostavljali, no to je tako...slaganje kockica, znatiželja...

Moje osobno iskustvo je tako da ja stvarno nisam željela ništa znati (što iz obzira prema roditeljima, što iz straha od saznanja...nevažno), a moja mama je rekla da ona shvaća, da je u redu da želim znati (iako to nikad nisam ni izgovorila)te mi sama sevirala informacije koje nisam ni tražila...svaki put je sama potencirala razgovor o tome, rekla je da je ona sigurna u naš odnos (ja imam 35 već,taj odnos je takav kakav je i to je to)te da ne želi misliti da zbog nje oklijevam itditd...idila...A kad je došlo do kontakta, onda je došlo i do 100 problema...Jer ona nije zapravo (očito) iskreno bila uz mene u tom što govori...možda je i mislila da jest...neznam...Z mene je to ispalo kao "evo, ja ti nudim nešto, ali zapravo u dnu srca bi mi bilo drže da to odbiješ"..
Ja to razumijem u potpunosti i ništa joj ne zamjeram, i sama sam mama i znam da bi i sama tako mislila...No, tko razumije mene u tom svemu???teško je to sve...

----------


## ivanas

*anin* cijenim tvoje iskustvo i razmišljanje ali ne možeš na temelju njega, svoje mame i vašeg  odnosa govoriti u ime svih posvojitelja i njihove djece. 

U situaciji da moje dijete želi upoznati biološke roditelje podržala bih ga potpuno, ako bi željelo da budem uz njega bila bi, ako bi željelo da samo prođe kroz to i to bih poštovala. Jedino čega bi me bilo strah je da moje dijete ne bude povrijeđeno opet. Ali to je život, ne mogu ga zaštiti od boli, od patnje,mogu samo biti podrška kad me bude trebalo. 

Jasna mi je znatiželja sve posvojene djece, potpuno mi je jasna i shvatljiva potreba da se zna sve o svome porijeklu.Tu potrebu ima svako ljudsko biće i besmisleno je to negirati i smatrati to izdajom.  Od prvog dana sam svjesna da osim nas naša djeca imaju i drugi par roditelja kroz koje su došli na svijet, da imaju svoju prošlost, da njihov život nije počeo posvojenjem, već rođenjem od tih istih roditelja. 

Isto tako, mi friškiji posvojitelji smo u puno boljoj poziciji da razumijemo svoju djecu jer imamo internet preko kojeg komuniciramo, upoznajemo druge slične obitelji, posvojenu djecu, njihova razmišljanja, čitamo knjige, imamo školicu za posvojitelje. Prije su posvojitelji bili prepušteni sami sebi i sve vezano uz posvojenje je bilo tabu. Psiholozi i ostali stručnjaci ni dana danas nisu posebno educirani za ovu temu(čast izuzecima) a kamoli onda. u zadnjih 50tak godina je puno istraživanja u raznim zemljama napravljeno, praćene su posvojene i biološke obitelji, imao raznih iskustava iz raznih zemalja i kultura. 

Iskreno, najiskrenije ne osjećam nikakav strah ni bojazan od mogućih pitanja moje djece, niti njihove eventualne potrage za biološkom obitelji niti smatram da to ima veze s našim odnosom.

----------


## anin

Ivanas  :Love: 
Slažem se da je to sve drugačije danas...manje je tabu..
Iskreno se nadam da ćeš misliti (i što je još važnije osjećati) sve ovo što si napisala i kada dođe do te situacije (ako dođe), za neznam...20 godina,
jer, ponavljam, moja mama je govorila isto što i ti, bezbroj puta, godinama, a poslije joj je bila knedla u grlu, samo takva...I sama se sebi čudila, zašto se osjeća kako se osjeća (ona je reče, mislila da je spremna)....nema tu pomoći, emocije su u pitanju..

da, naravno, ne treba generalizirat..


U nekim godinama, djeca, najčešće, ne dijele sve svoje misli s roditeljima (bilo biološkim, bilo posvojiteljima, svejedno je)...posvojena djeca pogotovo, posebno misli o tome (tu mi moraš dat za pravo, jer ja jesam posvojeno dijete, a i poznajem ih još)..I da, roditeljima je lijepo mislit "moje dijete sve sa mnom rješava, sve pita, ono nema nikakvih problema oko toga, mi o tom razgovaramo, ono je otvoreno...slobodno...ali činjenica je da:
posvojena djeca misle o tome i pitaju se "zašto?", "što bi bilo kad bi bilo?", "što bi bilo sa mnom da me nisu posvojili?"....ona znaju da su u nekom trenutku svog života(kojeg se možda i ne sjećaju) bila ostavljena i osjećaju strah tipa "otišla je jedna od mene, zašto ne bi i druga, mama, mislim)...I to sve nema veze s posvojiteljima, oni mogu biti najbolji na svijetu..
Prema biološkim,djeca osjećaju ljutnju (najčešće) s jedne strane, a s druge znatiželju (uvijek sam se pitala zašto osjećam tu znatiželju i nisam je željela osjećati)..

----------


## ivanas

Ne mislim da će moja djeca dijeliti svaku svoju misao sa mnom, samo se nadam da će osjećati da mogu dijeliti sve ono što požele. Mi se druzimo s par posvojenih obitelji i mozda će moja djeca neke svoje misli i osjećaje moći dijeliti i razmjenjivati sa svojim posvojenim prijateljima. 

Svjesna sam tog straha od ostavljanja jer iako su moja djeca mala to se osjeti u nekim situacijama. Najstaiji (5,5) ne voli kad za sobom zatvorim vrata od sobe ili wc a on ostane u prostriji, kad se spremamo negdje a on je još za stolom(jaaaako sporo jede pa se oduzi) zna se često rasplakati da ga ne ostavljamo samog doma iako sam mu milion puta objašnjavala da mala djeca ne smiju ostati sama doma, da uvijek mora biti mama, tata ili netko odrasli da ih čuva. Sad mu to pomalo sjeda u glavu pa sam sebi ponavlja da mama ne ide nikud bez njega, da djeca ne smiju biti sama doma. 

Što se tiče znatiželje ona mi je potpuno razumljiva, i moram priznati i ja sam jako znatižljna u vezi bioloških roditelja, žao mi je što ne znamo više detalja, što nemamo fotografiju ili nešto slično. Svaki detalj čini jednu puzlu i mislim da je lakše sve posložiti kad više toga znaš. U centrima ljudi koji rade na posvajanjima nemaju baš neka znanja i neka naša pitanja o biološkim roditeljima shvaćaju kao nećkanje u vezi posvojenj tog djeteta a ja sam htjela samo što više detalja da ih mogu prenijeti djeci kasnije. 
Jedno moje djete ima kontakt sa biološkom braćom i tete su bile pozitivno začuđene što želimo održavati tu vezu jer često posvojitelji uzmu djecu i pokušavaju izbrisati ono od prije. Mi njegujemo te veze prvo zbog svog djeteta, a i zbog te druge djece i svi smo samo bogatiji u životu zbog toga. 

Ljutnja na biološke roditelje je isto razumljiva, inače sve emocije što osjećamo treba prihvaćati, sve su normalne. 

Sama nisam posvojena ali imam iskustvo odrastanja s jednim nebiološkim roditeljem i možda se zbog toga mogu malo bolje uživiti u iskustva vezana za posvojenje ne samo kao posvojitelj. 

I baš su mi dragocijena razmišljanja onih koji su posvojeni da se probam staviti i u drugu kožu. Hvala vam svima što pišete(anin  :Love: )

----------


## MALA Cura :)

[Znam, ovo sam rekla jako direktno i možda pomalo grubo, i sad će se javit brojne mame koje će me demantirat..ali neka se zapitaju...kad bi njihovo dijete jednog dana poželjelo kontakt s biološkom, da li bi im bilo stvarno (ali stvarno!!) potpuno svejedno???Da li bi bili u stanju biti uz to dijete i ne osjetit strah???

Posvojena djeca (barem ja jesam) osjećaju prema roditeljima i nekakvu vrstu duga, većeg nego biološka.Iz obzira prema roditeljima često ne traže biološke, iako to žele..zašto žele, neznam, glupo je to željeti, da su što vrijedili ne bi djecu ostavljali, no to je tako...slaganje kockica, znatiželja...

Moje osobno iskustvo je tako da ja stvarno nisam željela ništa znati (što iz obzira prema roditeljima, što iz straha od saznanja...nevažno), a moja mama je rekla da ona shvaća, da je u redu da želim znati (iako to nikad nisam ni izgovorila)te mi sama sevirala informacije koje nisam ni tražila...svaki put je sama potencirala razgovor o tome, rekla je da je ona sigurna u naš odnos (ja imam 35 već,taj odnos je takav kakav je i to je to)te da ne želi misliti da zbog nje oklijevam itditd...idila...A kad je došlo do kontakta, onda je došlo i do 100 problema...Jer ona nije zapravo (očito) iskreno bila uz mene u tom što govori...možda je i mislila da jest...neznam...Z mene je to ispalo kao "evo, ja ti nudim nešto, ali zapravo u dnu srca bi mi bilo drže da to odbiješ"..
Ja to razumijem u potpunosti i ništa joj ne zamjeram, i sama sam mama i znam da bi i sama tako mislila...No, tko razumije mene u tom svemu???teško je to sve...[/QUOTE]


Ja bih stvarno željela znati sve o tome kako zasto i mnoga pitanja. To što kažeš da im ipak smeta što želim znati o biološkim roditeljima to je istina...kad gledam mamu dok pričam s njom o tome cijela se izmotava bude joj nekako krivo kao pružim ti sve a ti bi sad tila znat nešto o nekoj d osobi koja te napustila. u  cijeloj toj priči mi je žao sto nemam niti jednu sliku od malena nego su sve slike otkada su me posvojili pa nadalje.... i još 1 stvar nitko u mojoj blizini i školi nije posvojen pa mi je žao sto nemogu dijelit to iskustvo sa nekim tko je kroz to isto prošao....kad dođe 18 godina mozda se i pripadnem svega toga iako sad mislim da me nije briga to sto će me vjerovatno biološka mati odbiti..možda se ipak odlučim da nezelim znati ništa o tome...STRAH MEE.  i pitanje je koje me isto zanima jeli se ponovno udala i dali ima djecu kako se sad za njih moze brinuti a mene je hladnokrvno ostavila,,jeli za taj svoj čin rekla svom novom mužu....mnogo pitanja ima a odgovora nigdje

----------


## Zdenka2

Moja djeca već sada znaju sve što žele znati, odnosno sve što ja i MM znamo. Vaše iskustvo je takvo kakvo je, ali to ne mijenja činjenicu da ja ne držim figu u džepu kad kažem da bih pomogla svojoj djeci u potrazi za biološkim roditeljima. I to upravo zato što su to moja djeca, ja sam im mama i dugujem im to da dobiju odgovore na svoja pitanja.

Sva ta pitanja i dvojbe o kojima vi govorite su potpuno očekivana i normalno da je tako. Svakog čovjeka zanima njegovo porijeklo, a u slučaju posvojene djece i razlozi zbog kojih su napuštena. Sva briga i ljubav adoptivnih roditelja ne mogu zakrpati tu "rupu u biografiji" - to mogu samo odgovori na pitanja. Mislim da većina adoptivnih roditelja koji svoju djecu ne ohrabruju na tom putu i ne pomažu im to čine iz kombinacije straha i egoizma. Ne dao mi Bog da to dvoje vodi moje postupke prema mojoj djeci! A neću ni ja to dati! Meni je u svemu samo važno da moja djeca već steknu neku zrelost prije te potrage - mislim da je to 16 godina - u toj dobi bih već podržala njihovu potragu, a pogotovo, naravno, s 18 godina, kada stječu i prava na informacije od sustava.

Moja djeca isto tako poznaju veći broj druge posvojene djece i to već dugo, otkad su bili mali.Mislim da je jako važno za njih da postoji još adoptivnih obitelji i da vide da su to obitelji kao i druge, kao i da upoznaju djecu koja imaju sličan životni put, probleme, pitanja, dvojbe i prednosti kao i oni.

----------


## anin

MalaCura :Love: ...reći ću ti samo da te u potpunosti razumijem..Znam da neki ljudi imaju bolju sposobnost razumijevanja drugih i uživljavanja u njihovu situaciju a neki manju...no mislim da nikog ne možeš stvarno u potpunosti razumjeti dok nisi sam u toj situaciji...Neka mi oproste koji se ne slažu s tim, no kako je biti usvojeno dijete znaju samo usvojena djeca, ostali to mogu samo pretpostavljati..

Voljela bih da je moja mama više kao Zdenka 2 ili Ivanas (pod uvjetom da je to zaista tako kako one pišu, tj nema "fige u džepu")

Eto...moja mama je imala (i vjerujem ima) najbolju namjeru, volju i želju...ona je to sebi u glavi sve razložila (da ja trebam znati da je to sve normalno i sl), čak i poduzela akcije-konkretne po tom pitanju...ali opet...svako toliko...će emocije iz nje progovorit...ja ću to prepoznat...to često nije ni riječima...vidi se neverbalno...u gestama...mimici...što bi ti rekla "izmotavanju"..Ona ne želi da se to vidi, ali vidi se
I da...ja to prevodim kao "ja sam ti sve dala, i šta ti sad imaš ovo i ono...."! i to me povrijedi...Učini od mene da se osjećam nezahvalno i da osjećam krivnju, a sve u meni viče da ne trebam osjećati krivnju  - koju ipak osjećam..

Evo, tek u zadnje vrijeme počinjem shvaćati da je to nešto s čime ću se ja uvijek morati nositi...i polako učim da nisam kriva ni za šta (pogotovo za svoje želje i osjećaje)..

Mislim da usvojena djeca imaju stalno problema s tim osjećajem prihvaćanja od strane drugih ljudi...to je naglašeno...bilo bi dobro kad bi mogli sami sebe prihvatiti i prihvatiti da je u redu sve što osjećamo (a ne da nas pere krivnja)

----------


## ivanas

Što se tiče nekakve zahvalnosti inače djece prema roditeljima bilo posvojene, bilo biološke kosa mi se diže na glavi i strši okomito kad to netko spomene. 

Biti roditelj i zasnovati obitelj je isključivo odluka i odgovornost roditelja, dijete ne traži samo da se rodi ili posvoji. KAd se čovjek odluči imati dijete briga, ljubav, pažnja se podrazumjeva i ne očekujem nikakvu zahvalnost svoje djece po tom pitanju. Samo se nadam da će iz te brige i ljubavi izrasti topli, dobri ljudi koji će se isto tako odnositi prema svojoj djeci.  Previše znam obitelji gdje su roditelji uništavali živote djece, mješali im se u život i brakove pod krinkom jadan ja sve sam ti pružio a više nisam centar tvog svijeta( pa i ne može odraslom čovjeku biti roditelj centar svijeta).

Kod posvojenja i okolina nekako potiho nameće djetetu osjećaj da treba biti zahvalno svojim roditeljima koji su ga "spasili" iz doma ili ulice i pruzili mu dom. Kao da mi koji posvajamo smo neki spasitelji a ne obični ljudi koji žele zasnovati obitelj iz svoje osobne želje i potrebe. Na to se ne treba obazirati, premda i meni kao mami dode da grizem kad načujem nešto takvo. 

Taj osjećaj nezahvalnosti koji može biti nametnut potiho od strane roditelja djetetu (ne samo posvojenoj djeci) može jako opterećivati čovjeka, nadam se i molim da moja djeca nikad ne osjete tako nešto, ako itko treba biti zahvalan u cijeloj priči onda smo to mi MM i ja koji smo imali sreću i privilegiju postati roditelji baš njima, tako posebnima.

----------


## MALA Cura :)

ANIN  [ I da...ja to prevodim kao "ja sam ti sve dala, i šta ti sad imaš ovo i ono...."! i to me povrijedi...Učini od mene da se osjećam nezahvalno i da osjećam krivnju, a sve u meni viče da ne trebam osjećati krivnju  - koju ipak osjećam..
mislim da usvojena djeca imaju stalno problema s tim osjećajem prihvaćanja od strane drugih ljudi...to je naglašeno...bilo bi dobro kad bi mogli sami sebe prihvatiti i prihvatiti da je u redu sve što osjećamo (a ne da nas pere krivnja)[/QUOTE]

Sve je istina što kažeš, pogotovo to da učini od mene da osjećam krivnju i onda se nada da cu odustat od svih silnih pitanja na koja želim znati odgovor. Mozda i odustanem od potrage za biološkom jer me isto nekako srtah svih odgovora.Sto ti misliš dali trebam ustajati na svojoj želji unatoč njenim riječims??

----------


## anin

> Što se tiče nekakve zahvalnosti inače djece prema roditeljima bilo posvojene, bilo biološke kosa mi se diže na glavi i strši okomito kad to netko spomene. 
> 
> Biti roditelj i zasnovati obitelj je isključivo odluka i odgovornost roditelja, dijete ne traži samo da se rodi ili posvoji. KAd se čovjek odluči imati dijete briga, ljubav, pažnja se podrazumjeva i ne očekujem nikakvu zahvalnost svoje djece po tom pitanju. Samo se nadam da će iz te brige i ljubavi izrasti topli, dobri ljudi koji će se isto tako odnositi prema svojoj djeci.  Previše znam obitelji gdje su roditelji uništavali živote djece, mješali im se u život i brakove pod krinkom jadan ja sve sam ti pružio a više nisam centar tvog svijeta( pa i ne može odraslom čovjeku biti roditelj centar svijeta).
> 
> Kod posvojenja i okolina nekako potiho nameće djetetu osjećaj da treba biti zahvalno svojim roditeljima koji su ga "spasili" iz doma ili ulice i pruzili mu dom. Kao da mi koji posvajamo smo neki spasitelji a ne obični ljudi koji žele zasnovati obitelj iz svoje osobne želje i potrebe. Na to se ne treba obazirati, premda i meni kao mami dode da grizem kad načujem nešto takvo. 
> 
> Taj osjećaj nezahvalnosti koji može biti nametnut potiho od strane roditelja djetetu (ne samo posvojenoj djeci) može jako opterećivati čovjeka, nadam se i molim da moja djeca nikad ne osjete tako nešto, ako itko treba biti zahvalan u cijeloj priči onda smo to mi MM i ja koji smo imali sreću i privilegiju postati roditelji baš njima, tako posebnima.


Ivanas, ovo sam jednostavno morala citirati jer su mi (doslovno) suze krenule..
Dugo (možda nikad) nisam pročitala nešto ovako lijepo, a ujedno i povezano s temom posvojene djece..Hvala ti što si svoje misli tako podijelila, na mene su one djelovale ljekovito, u pravom smislu te riječi.. :Love:

----------


## anin

> ANIN  [ I da...ja to prevodim kao "ja sam ti sve dala, i šta ti sad imaš ovo i ono...."! i to me povrijedi...Učini od mene da se osjećam nezahvalno i da osjećam krivnju, a sve u meni viče da ne trebam osjećati krivnju  - koju ipak osjećam..
> mislim da usvojena djeca imaju stalno problema s tim osjećajem prihvaćanja od strane drugih ljudi...to je naglašeno...bilo bi dobro kad bi mogli sami sebe prihvatiti i prihvatiti da je u redu sve što osjećamo (a ne da nas pere krivnja)


Sve je istina što kažeš, pogotovo to da učini od mene da osjećam krivnju i onda se nada da cu odustat od svih silnih pitanja na koja želim znati odgovor. Mozda i odustanem od potrage za biološkom jer me isto nekako srtah svih odgovora.Sto ti misliš dali trebam ustajati na svojoj želji unatoč njenim riječims??[/QUOTE]

MalaCura, nema gotovih univerzalnih rješenja, koja bi vrijedila za sve..Svi smo mi različiti..To trebaš li ustrajati ovisi najviše o tome kakva si ti osoba odnosno s čime se i koliko uspješno možeš nositi..Mene, recimo nije bilo strah odgovora (na temu biloških), bila sam spremna čuti sve koliko god grozne detalje o mom porijeklu...nekako sam mislila...pa čim sam posvojena, sigurno nešto nije u redu bilo, ne mogu čut ništa posebno lijepo...
Mene je u tom svemu jedino mučio( i muči još, borim se svaki dan) taj osjećaj nezahvalnosti i krivnje prema roditeljima..
E sad...što ti možeš podnijeti...možeš li podnijeti poglede svoje mame dok si "u akciji"(istraživanja prošlosti)?Možeš li podnijeti što ćeš saznati (i doživjeti)??I na kraju...što bi lakše podnijela, s čim bi ti lakše živjela??Da li bi rađe živjela "u neznanju", ali da ti je mama "mirna", ili je ta želja za saznanjem u tebi toliko velika da bi te razarala??

To sve moraš sama sebi odgovorit..

Osobno, mislim da trebaš ustrajati na svojoj želji ali kad budeš nešto starija (zaboravih koliko sad imaš godina??16???)
I želim ti hrabrosti...više nego sam je ja imala...i imam
I želim ti da se ne okrivljuješ za ništa...ponavljaj kao mantru da nisi ti kriva....jer nisi  :Love:

----------


## MALA Cura :)

ANIN da sada iman 16 godina. neočekujen nikakve lipe komentare inače sam čula da biološka moze odbiti taj susret tako da......osjećaj zahvalnosi imam iako je netko reko  da posvojitelji nisu nikakvi spasitelji da oni jednostavno zele zasnovati obitelj i to je istina druga stvar je što okolina nameče taj osjećaj kao ono onni su te spasili iz bijede i tako trebaš im bit dobra.....Hvala ti na lipin željama da buden hrabra...Može malo pitanja za tebe  malo je intimno al odgovori ako hoces? sa kolko si god posvojena??dali ti je to drago ili krivo???kriviš li sebe jenim djelom za bilo šta ??? i zadnje imaš li stvarno dobar odnos sa majkom???

----------


## anin

Evo, uz rizik da nas mod upozori da smo zachatale temu...ja ću ipak odgovorit...jer tema je ipak posvojena djeca, a kako to jesam, smatram da je u redu da iznosim svoja iskustva...možda nekom budu od koristi,,

Ja sam posvojena kao mala beba ( mjesec dana), dakle, nemam neka sjećanja od prije,,
Da li mi je to drago??Pa o tom nisam na taj način ni razmišljala...nekako, naravno da mi je draže da sam posvojena nego da sam živjela u domu, ili u nekoj potpuno disfunkcionalnoj obitelji...a da to ipak nije idealna varijanta, i da bi bilo bolje da sam rođena i odrasla u istoj, funkcionalnoj obitelji...i to stoji...
Krivim li sebe??Eh, kad bi me netko toga oslobodio...Vlastiti zdrav razum mi govori da se za ništa ne trebam kriviti, to ja, na nekom racionalnom nivou itekako znam...ali na emocionalnom još ne...nažalost..radim na tome..
Prolazila sam (i prolazim) sve faze koja usvojeni prolaze...dakle...zašto???Kako je mogla???..Pa opet zašto???...pa samosažaljevanje tipa "mene ljudi ostavljaju, što očekivati...pa i vl majka me ostavila"...pa promatranje roditeljskih postupaka pod povećalom na neki način...mama mi je bila stroga, u djetinjstvu sam se pitala je li to zbog toga što me nije rodila...a ona o tome nije baš sa mnom razgovarala..Tata također sa mnom o tome nikad (ni dan danas) o tome nije razgovarao..on to objašnjava (saznala preko mame), kao "nema se šta o tome razgovarat, kako bi razgovarali o tome da nije moja kad jest,,,tko o tome razgovara, ne prihvaća dijete kao svoje...a meni je ta tišina značila kao da se treba nečeg sramit, pa sam se krivila što uopće mislim o nečemu o čem se zapravo ne treba ni razgovarat...i tako

Ja se nisam mogla oslobodit tih misli da im trebam biti zahvalna jer su me uzeli i odgojili...iako moj racio zna da su to oni sami izabrali itditd

Danas..ne bih nazvala svoj odnos s mamom dobrim...Mislim, dobar je on, ali je površan...Kroz cijelo moje djetinjstvo, često (gotovo uvijek) kad bih se (u vezi bilo čega) otvorila, bila iskrena...to bi bilo neprihvaćeno..Vremenom sam se počela povlačit, zatvarat..Danas mi roditelji kažu da sam hladna i zatvorena...al to je sada to..U par važnih situacija u mom životu oni nisu "stali" uz mene...i to je to..

Prije nekoliko godina moja mama je počela sa mnom pričati o svemu...rekla sam joj da me ne zanima...zaista...imala sam svoj život, nisam više željala ni razmišljati o tome, s jedne strane, a s druge, kako ranije u par navrata nije stala uz mene, ja zapravo i nisam vjerovala da je ona iskrena u tome što govori i čini, smatrala sam da je to samo na neki način "test" moje "ljubavi i odanosti"..No, ona je bila uporna, i došla je do nekih informacija koje mi je doslovno servirala, uz puno podržavajućih riječi punih razumijevanja...rekla je da joj je žao što nije sa mnom više pričala, i da sam štošta sama proživljavala, i tako..bila je uporna i dosljedna u svojim izjavama...godinama...No, kada je došlo do kontakta, ja sam shvatila koliko se ona zapravo osjeća povrijeđena..

Eto, raspisala sam se i svašta nešto napisala...Bila sam brutalno iskrena..

----------


## ivanas

Niste uzurpirali temu, sve o čemu pišete jest tema ovog topica. 

Taj osjećak krivnje, možete li ga opisati? Krivnje zbog čega ; što želite znati o svom podrijetlu ili ? Da li je ta krivnju tu oduvijek otkako se pamtite ili se ona javila kako ste odrastali?

----------


## čokolada

Drage cure, vaše su mi misli dragocjene, hvala vam što pišete! 
Koliko god razmišljala na potpuno jednak način kao ivanas, ne mogu se ne zapitati hoću li i ja svom djetetu jednom poslati nekom reakcijom, gestom ili samo pogledom poruku kakvu ste vi iščitale iz reakcija svojih roditelja  :Sad: . Sad kad sam roditelj shvaćam kako je to teška uloga pa i bez obzira na posvojenje. Neke stvari čovjek jednostavno ne osvijesti dovoljno, misli da je u svom postupanju jasan i samorazumljiv, a druga strana to dekodira na sasvim drugi način.

----------


## anin

> Niste uzurpirali temu, sve o čemu pišete jest tema ovog topica. 
> 
> Taj osjećak krivnje, možete li ga opisati? Krivnje zbog čega ; što želite znati o svom podrijetlu ili ? Da li je ta krivnju tu oduvijek otkako se pamtite ili se ona javila kako ste odrastali?


Evo, odgovorit ću u svoje ime (iako mislim da je to gotovo univerzalno za posvojenu djecu)..
Krivnja što želim znati o svom podrijetlu...da...stalno...i danas..krivnja što me nešto "vuče" da o tom razmišljam..krivnja koja mi pri tom sjedi na glavi i govori da tako izdajem roditelje...krivnja što sam se gledala u ogledalo (u pubertetu je ta faza bila) i pitala "tko sam", jer ja bih trebala znati tko sam...krivnja koja mi govori da nisam dovoljno dobra i da bi trebala biti bolja (u situacijama kada bih, neznam, dobila lošu ocjenu ili se u nečemu usprotivila roditeljima)..
Ta krivnja je kod mene bila prisutna od prvog trena kad sam saznala da sam usvojena (7 godina)..Koliko puta sam poželjela da nikad nisam tu istinu saznala...jer od tada...oni su ostali kakvi jesu...a ja sam sebe i njih počela promatrati pod povećalom..sama sam sebe na sto načina sputavala..više mi se moja obitelj nije "podrazumijevala", nije to bilo nešto što je "jednostavno tako i tako mora biti", nešto u što sam sigurna...bila sam prestravljena činjenicom da me je netko nekad dok sam bila mala i bespomoćna, ostavio tek tako...

Mislim da dijete treba znati o svom posvojenju od najranije dobi...neznam, da mu se priča o tome čim počinje govorit i razumjet, tako da mu to postane normalno...ili ne treba nikad saznati  :Unsure:

----------


## anin

> Drage cure, vaše su mi misli dragocjene, hvala vam što pišete! 
> Koliko god razmišljala na potpuno jednak način kao ivanas, ne mogu se ne zapitati hoću li i ja svom djetetu jednom poslati nekom reakcijom, gestom ili samo pogledom poruku kakvu ste vi iščitale iz reakcija svojih roditelja . Sad kad sam roditelj shvaćam kako je to teška uloga pa i bez obzira na posvojenje. Neke stvari čovjek jednostavno ne osvijesti dovoljno, misli da je u svom postupanju jasan i samorazumljiv, a druga strana to dekodira na sasvim drugi način.


Da, roditeljstvo je najteža (uz to što je najljepša) uloga u životu...toga nismo najčešće ni svjesni unaprijed...A roditeljstvo posvojenom djetetu je još teža uloga..Nemojte me sad pošpotat da prethodnom rečenicom radim neku razliku, tipa kao kad potpuno neuki ljudi upadaju s neprimjerenim komentarima...jer ja točno znam o čemu govorim...i znam da će vas posvojeno dijete kad tad pogledat pod povećalom i zapitati se je li prihvaćeno...sigurno...volite li ga jednako kao da ste ga rodili itditd...i u većini slučajeva ono vam to neće reći, a ni priznati ako ga pitate..
Mislim da je dobro pričati, pričati i pričati...od prvog dana vašeg zajedničkog života (koliko god tad dijete bilo malo)..Nemojte ga pitati, tražiti odgovor, već vi pričajte o svemu otvoreno...opušteno..prvi počnite...načnite temu..
I radite na sebi tako da sami sa sobom riješite svoje unutarnje stanje (emocije, dileme, strahove)...i uvijek znajte da to što si dijete postavlja pitanja nema nikakve veze s tim koliko vas dijete voli i s tim koliko ste kvalitetni kao roditelj..

Spominjala sam već da sam se počela zatvarat kad moja iskrenost nije naišla na prihvaćanje (već u nižim razredima O.Š)..Npr.  mama je tada u par navrata razgovarala sa mnom o tome...ja sam se otvorila i rekla joj svoje osjećaje - a tad sam bila u fazi "mrzim tu ženu, najrađe bih je istukla, ona je najgora osoba na svijetu kako je mogla ostavit dijete"..Moja mama nije prihvatila mene i moje tadašnje osjećaje, nije ih razumjela, nije znala da je normalno da dijete prolazi tu fazu, već je iskomentirala nešto tipa "da je tebi s nama lijepo i dobro, da si zadovoljna, ne bi ti osjećala toliko bijesa", tužnim i razočaravajućim tonom...I tako je prebacila težište na SEBE, umjesto na mene..

Jasno je da je i roditelj čovjek, i da mu je često teško, da osjeća različite emocije, ali u ovoj situaciji dijete je primarno...prihvaćanje i razumijevanje djeteta i njegovih osjećaja..Roditelj se mora moći s tim nosit...zato je roditelj..
Ako vam je kao roditeljima ponekad teško zbog svega toga, uvijek se sjetite da je djetetu zbog iste teme još teže..tu je ključ

Opet se raspisah..no nekako...mislim da bi meni bilo lakše da sam sa 16 imala internet i priliku da pročitam razna iskustva...onako sam se sa svojim mislima sama osjećala kao frikuša skroz :Undecided:

----------


## Zdenka2

> Moja mama nije prihvatila mene i moje tadašnje osjećaje, nije ih razumjela, nije znala da je normalno da dijete prolazi tu fazu, već je iskomentirala nešto tipa "da je tebi s nama lijepo i dobro, da si zadovoljna, ne bi ti osjećala toliko bijesa", tužnim i razočaravajućim tonom...I tako je prebacila težište na SEBE, umjesto na mene..
> 
> Jasno je da je i roditelj čovjek, i da mu je često teško, da osjeća različite emocije, ali u ovoj situaciji dijete je primarno...prihvaćanje i razumijevanje djeteta i njegovih osjećaja..Roditelj se mora moći s tim nosit...zato je roditelj..
> Ako vam je kao roditeljima ponekad teško zbog svega toga, uvijek se sjetite da je djetetu zbog iste teme još teže..tu je ključ


Hvala ti na ovoj rečenici. Za mene je ovo ključno - kad se radi o djetetu, radi se o djetetu; tada ne stavljam sebe na prvo mjesto. Otkad imam djecu, ne samo da dopuštam da se priča o svemu nego to i potičem, kad osjetim da je trenutak. Sa sinom sam počela o tom dvostrukom identitetu razgovarati kad je imao 2,5 godine, to jest kad je prvi put, za mene sasvim neočekivano, postavio pitanje u tom smjeru. Kći je posvojena kao starija curica i ona je mnoge stvari već u startu znala. Različite okolnosti, ali isti pristup: nema tabua, dijete, pitaj što god hoćeš, a i ja ću pitat što me zanima. 

Moja djeca nisu više mala, onako negdje u sredini. Što god sam znala o njihovoj obitelji rođenja, rekla sam im; ništa nisam zatajila. Mene nije strah za moje majčinstvo i moj odnos s djecom. On postoji, izgrađen je, ima čvrste temelje. Ideju da moje dijete ne bi tražilo svoje biološke roditelje kad mi mu doista bilo dobro u njegovoj/ njezinoj sadašnjoj obitelji smatram izrazom egoizma. Kada se radi o djetetovom životu, o njegovom/njezinom porijeklu, biološkim roditeljima i obitelji, potpuno je pogrešno tu potragu za samim sobom tumačiti kao nezadovoljstvo svojom adoptivnom obitelji i roditeljima. Naša djeca imaju neke nerazriješene probleme koje ne mogu u potpunosti riješti s nama. Ili će to riješiti sa sobom, u eventualnom savjetovanju s roditeljima, ili će to riješiti u susretu s biološkim roditeljima/ obitelji. Za mene je, kad se radi o mojoj djeci, to samorazumljivo. Budu li imali potrebu da stupe u kontakt sa svojom biološkom obitelji ja im neću stajati na putu, a ako budu iskazali potrebu da im pomognem, tu sam. Ta potraga neće ugroziti naš odnos, dapače, mislim da ga može samo učvrstiti. Svaki čovjek, tako i moja djeca, ima pravo na spoznaje o svom identitetu.

----------


## Rebbeca

Cure hvala, dragocjeno mi je vaše razmišljanje, opisivanje osjećaja, ma sve :Klap: 
I ja sam svojoj djeci rekla sve što znam, sinu pogotovo, on je usvojen kao beba, a kći koja je usvojena kao veća djevojčica zna više od mene, pa smo razmjenjivale informacije.

Jako je važno često, neciljano razgovaranje o tome, i važno je da djeca znaju da mogu pitati bilo što, bez bojazni.
Npr. moji neki dan u autu pričaju nešto o mlijeku. Iz čistog mira kći (10,5 god.) pita: mama, jel B. ( sin - 11,5 god. ) pio tvoje mlijeko? Prije nego sam ja otvorila usta da odgovorim, ona se nadovezuje: a da, nije, znam...

----------


## MALA Cura :)

REBBECA.
Npr. moji neki dan u autu pričaju nešto o mlijeku. Iz čistog mira kći (10,5 god.) pita: mama, jel B. ( sin - 11,5 god. ) pio tvoje mlijeko? Prije nego sam ja otvorila usta da odgovorim, ona se nadovezuje: a da, nije, znam...[/QUOTE]

da tako i ja kad sam završila u bolnici svi doktori pitaju nasljedne bolesti onda moji odgovore da sam posvojena , a oni na to da to treba istraziti....a onda se u cijelu priču umješa i psiholog pa me "tare" sa glupim pitanjima i nakraju zakljucak svega je TO TI JE NA PSIHIČKOJ BAZI. eto tolko o zašen zdravstvu  :Sad:

----------


## ivanas

Mala Cura o zdravstvu i liječnici i odnosu prema posvojenoj djeci bi se dao elaborat napisati, moju djecu i kad ubode komarac to je nasljedno.

anin shvaćam koliko teških osjećaja i nametnute krivnje ima tu tebi kad je tvoja mama na tvoje iskrene osjećaje odgovarala kako je odgovarala i stavljala sebe na prvo mjesto. 
Inače otkad sam roditelj nekako su oni u svemu na prvom mjstu, a pogotovo kad se o osjećajima radi, ja sam odrasla osoba koja mogu sama sebe regulirati(uglavnom) i pokušati razumjeti a oni se tomu tek trebaju naučiti. 
Znam da smo mi općenito kao posvojena obitelj nekako pod povećalom, poebno djeca, imam i ja osjećaj da dosta ljudi ocjenjuje, mjeri i važe naše postupke prema djeci, čula sam jedan glupi komentar za jednu posvojenu mamu kako ona ne tuče svoje dijete i svašta mu dopušta jer ga nije rodila pa se kao ustruava(osim što je ta žena normalna mama kojoj batine nisu odgojna metoda kao i ostalim normalmi roditeljima). Osobno jako malo držim do mišljenja ljudi koji mi nisu bliski i nikad se nisam bojala hodati van stada, al ne znam kako će se moja djeca s tim nositi, 

Ne smatram da ono što dijete osjeća rema biološkim roditeljima, posebno majci ima veza sa mnom kao roditeljem. Osim što postoji mogućnost da te sve osjećaje, ljutnju, bijes projecira na mene jer sam ja tu, u blizini. A kad se tako nešto desi nadam se da ću to znati prepoznati i skuziti da uzrok leži negdje drugdje. Zato pomaže kad se čovjek može educirati, o puno stvari ne bi ovako razmišljala da nemam internet i knjige, a uz svu pomoć u obliku toga svaka obitelj i dijete su jedinstveni i nema univerzalnog recepta. 

Ono što kao roditelj pokušavam trenutno sa svojom djecom je da nauče imenovati svoje osjećaje i izraziti ih, vjerujem da će im ta emocionalna pismenost pomoći da lakše izađe van sve što nose na duši.

----------


## ArI MaLi

anin i Mala Cura hvala Vam do neba  :Heart: 

ja sam isto jedna od onih koja razmišlja kao ivanas ali u meni je zbilja prisutan jedan strah... ne želim povrijediti svoje dijete.. želim tu uz njega biti maksimalno, uz njegove odluke pa makar one meni ne odgovarale... kada smo posvojili našu curicu, i kada smo dobili papire, na kojima stoji adresa njezine biološke mame, ja jednostavno nisam mogla otići iz tog grada a da ne prođem pored te kuće... samo da na trenutak pokušam osijetiti i "dodirnuti" taj jedan dio moje curice... nakon što sam vidjela tu kuću u meni se pojavilo još više pitanja na koje nažalost ne znam odgovor (u prvi tren sam je htjela slikati da je imamo kao uspomenu i da bude jedna poveznica više sa F prošlošću, ali ipak nisam, ostavljam to njoj na izbor, kuća će stajati tamo)... sada je još mala i sve je lakše, ali kada krenu pitanja želim da osijeti da sam tu... u svakom trenutku i u svakoj situaciji (nadam se da ću uspijeti)

----------


## sonči

Mala Cura i Anin  samo ću Vam jedno reći a to je HVALA i pišite još. Ovo nam jako puno znači! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MALA Cura :)

sonči; Mala Cura i Anin  samo ću Vam jedno reći a to je HVALA i pišite još. Ovo nam jako puno znači!:

Vi pitajte a mi ako mozemo cemo odgovorit onako kako mislimo. Ako vas nesto zanima slobodno pitajte  :Smile:

----------


## sonči

Moja je cura još mala 2 g. tako da vjerujem da još ništa ne razumije. Dosta o tome razmišljam o tome kako ću joj reći da je posvojena ustvari više razmišljam na koji način da ne pogriješim u bilo kojem smislu da krivo ne razumije. Nedaj bože da ju povrijedim. Za sada ću vas samo čitati  pa stoga kako god se osjećale s Vama sam! :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

Moj najstariji je dosao s 5,5 godina i zna da je posvojen, sad koristimo tu riječ i objašnjavamo što to točno znači. On zna kako se biološka mama zove, za tatu ne pita, ja sam pitala njega kako se zove biološki tata, on je rekao ime MM. Nekako mi se čini da djeca razmišljaju puno više o biološkoj mami nego o tati. Jel tako i kod vas cure?

Pitala sam danas srednjeg tko ga je rodio, on me gleda, ne znam da li on uopće kuzi što to znači, probat ću izvući neke knjige o trudnoći da vidim ima li on ideje što to znači. Inače pričamo o tome svemu sa starijim pa mislim da zasad i ne treba nešto pričati sa srednjim(2,5 g) kad će ionako puno toga čuti usput od starijeg. Danas mu je on objašnjavao da je i njega rodila druga mama pa da su mama i tata dosli kod teta po njega. 

Što se tiče osjećaja, moj najstariji je izrazito toplo i emotivno dijete, ne osjećam zasad u njemu nikakvu ljutnju(djeca te dobi već znaju izražavati ljutnju prema biološkim roditeljima) već veliku tugu, čini mi se da je to osjećaj koji prevladava. kad spominjemo biološku mamu ne osjetim nikakve negativne osjećaje, ali mi se čini da je to zbog njegove naravi, to dijete jednostavno voli sve i svakoga, od ljudi, stvari, životinja i nikad prema ničemu nije pokazao neku negativnu emociju.Što ne znači da neće.  Osim toga, otvoreno je dijete i sve osjećaje izbaciva van, i kad je sretan, i ljut i tužan i mislim da je to pomoglo da prođ sve što je prošao i ostane emocionalno zdrav. premda postoji ogromna potreba za pažnjom  i želja da se svidi koja me ponekad brine. Za razliku od drugog sina koji je skroz svoj, i ne pokušava nikog šarmirati i sviditi se, već je svoj sto posto. i čini mi se da će on imati puno više promišljanja i pitanja nego stariji. 

Ovo drugo dvoje su još jako mali, vidjet ćemo kod njih kako će to sve biti.

----------


## MALA Cura :)

IVANAS istina nisam se ni ja nikad zapitala što je sa biološkim ocem. uvjek me nekako više zanima majka....ona me odlučila roditi i ostaviti a on možda za to nije ni znaoo ili možda je ali ga nije bilo briga.....Sve je više povezano sa majkom. s njom pričam o posvoojenju i bilo kojim drugim problemima iako malo ali sa ocem nikako.On to smatra da mama treba meni obkasnit sve pojedinosti i da to nije njegova stvar. Ali i inače da on hoće razgovarati o tome ja nebi htjela jer mi je majka na neki način bliža, i od samog početka otkada sam počela bit svjesna sebe mi je govorila o tome..Kd bi upoznala biološku majku naravno pitala bi i za oca al on mi je nekako manje bitan u svoj toj priči............

----------


## ivanas

i ja pričam s djecom o tome, sa svojim mužem pričam o tome i nije njemu to neki tabu ali on nekako ne zna što bi sad on o tome pričao sa sinom, al morat ću i njega nekako angažirati da im kroz slikovnice ili nekako priča o tome da znaju da je i s tatom normalno pričati o tome i spominjati

----------


## anin

Također potvrđujem da sam više razmišljala o biološkoj majci, tj, na nju sam više usmjerila osjećaje...Ali samo više, a ne jedino o njoj...razmišljala sam i o tom biološkom ocu, kod mene je situacija da je on znao za trudnoću koju nije htio priznat, tako da nisam ni njega štedjela svojih ružnih misli..Ipak, o toj ženi sam više razmišljala, jer sam nekako mislila, ipak je ona nosila dijete...rodila...i tako..

----------


## Zdenka2

Moja djeca su isto tako bila sa svojim pitanjima i dvojbama usmjerena prema majci, a ne ocu. Problem je za njih bio u majčinom odnosu prema njima. Što se tiče naše sadašnje obitelji, o svemu razgovaraju i sa mnom i s tatom i ne ustručavaju se ništa pitati, ni zapodjenuti razgovor, a ni mi isto tako.

Inače mislim da nisu sva djeca kad dođu do punoljetnosti na isti način zaokupljena biološkim roditeljima. Za svog sina mislim da mu oni neće biti ni u peti kad bude 18-godišnjak. Zašto? Zato što je na sva pitanja već sam sebi našao odgovore. Počeli smo pričati s njim o svemu od prvog njegovog pitanja koje je postavio kad je imao 2,5 godine. Od tada je dobivao sve odgovore koje smo mi mogli dati, a i sam ih je tražio. Krizu je imao s pet godina, a ona se nije odnosila na biološku mamu nego na mene - to što ga ja nisam rodila je teško prihvatio. Bilo je teško, ali bili smo otvoreni oboje i prebrodili smo to. Sa sedam godina je tražio da ga odvedemo u dom gdje je bio prije posvojenja. Otputovali smo u to mjesto na par dana i odveli ga tamo. O detaljima ne bih, ali mislim da je upravo tamo riješio svoj odnos s biološkom majkom. Kasnije, kroz razgovore sam shvatila da je o svemu razmislio, da je racionalizirao i pojmio njezine razloge i zauzeo svoj stav prema tome. 

Za kćer sam gotovo sigurna da će potražiti biološku majku. Ona osjeća pripadnost nama i svojoj obitelji, ali postoje neke spone, nerazumijevanja i pitanja za koja mislim da će tražiti odgovor na tom mjestu. Ona nije imala rano djetinjstvo s nama, svojim roditeljima, kao što je imao sin i cijela njezina situacija je bila bitno teža i emotivno i socijalno i na sve načine. Mislim da će ona tražiti neke odgovore i rješenja od biološke mame. Samo se pitam na što će naići.

----------


## kate

Virnem ovdje tu i tamo i svaki put poželim reći ovo, i sad jednostavno moram, makar ovo nije mjesto za želje i pozdrave:

Hvala beskrajno svim roditeljima koji su posvojili djecu, onako u ime svijeta :Saint: . Ja nisam posvojena niti planiram posvajati, ali se divim svima koji jesu. Predivno mi je znati da postoje takvi ljudi na ovom našem surovom svijetu. Nadam se da ćete biti presretni sa svojom dječicom cijeli svoj život. I posvojenoj dječici i ex dječici puno sreće želim kroz cijeli život, da im sve bude nadoknađeno kroz njihove nove obitelji. 

Ni mi iz tzv. bioloških obitelji nemamo ponekad sve odgovore i možda je bolje da ih nema, možemo si zamisliti što god nam drago.

Pišite nam i dalje, divno je sve to čitati.

----------


## ivanas

Cure koje ste posvojene, što mislite kad bi djete bilo spremno i dovoljno zrelo da čuje neke jako neugodne činjenice o biološkoj obitelji? Ne želim im ništa skrivati, ali ne bi ih željela niti prerano opteretiti sa nečim s čim se nisu dovoljno zreli nositi?

----------


## MALA Cura :)

IVANAS govorim u svoje ime... mislim da se nikad nismo spremni suočiti sa nekim neugodnim situacijama koliko god godina imali uvjek nas to pogodi samo je razlika u reakciji... ja sa svojih 16 nisam još spremna čuti sve te neugodne vijesti iako me zanimaju, no to isto ovisi o djetetu kolko je zreo u kojim godinama. Možda je idealno iza 18 ne prije... to je moje mišljenje jer ja još nisam spremna na sve to.....pogodilo bi me i nebi se znala nositi sa tim još uvijek.

----------


## anin

Ja bih isto rekla, što se tiče neugodnih činjenica (a opet ovisi o kakvim se točno činjenicama radi) ne prerano..Iskreno, ostavila bih to za preko 20, ali to je nemoguće s obzirom da je osoba punoljetna sa 18, pa ako ju zanima, ne može joj je uskratit.

----------


## anin

> Inače mislim da nisu sva djeca kad dođu do punoljetnosti na isti način zaokupljena biološkim roditeljima.


Istina...A osim toga, nije povezano s godinama...Meni to dolazi u fazama..Bilo je goooodiiina kad mi sve to nije bilo ni u peti, pa onda neki period kad "se vrati"...i tako...

----------


## ivanas

Definitivno ne bi želila da išta čuje u nekom hladnom uredu od nepoznate osobe  da to nije prije dijete čulo od nas. A opet bojim se da neke stvari ne bi utjecale na osjećaj sebe dok još nije osoba čvrsta i izgrađena.

Koliko činjenice o biološkoj obitelji utječu na osjećaj vlastitog identiteta, meni se čini da sve to nema veze s mojoj predivnom djecom  ali sam svjesna da oni možda neće osjećati tako.

----------


## eris

Ja prolazim kroz jedan prilično zahtihevan i mogu slobodno reći problematičan period puberteta sa svojom 15 godišnajkinjom. Trudim se iz petnih žila, ali odgajanje nije samo i uvijek "sjedi pa da razgovaramo" to je mnogo više, način na koji joj se obratim, način na koji je pogledam, na koji je NE pogledam, jesam li oduševljena njenim izborom, da li folirati ili biti iskren kada vam se nešto kod nje ne dopada, da li je pustiti da sama odlučuje pa neka se uči na greškama, ili je pokušati usmjeriti u meni pametnom smjeru, šta ako oba roditelja nisu jednako uključena u odgoj, nisu jedanko prisutna, šta ako dijete ne zan ni samo šta hoće, šta ako ja ne znam sam šta uraditi......
Pitanja je bezbroj, triki situacija također. Jedina mi je utjeha da sam i sama imala buran pubertet, ali da sam danas kao odrasla žena prilično samosvjesna, pažljiva i zadovoljna osoba. Još uz sve to dimenzija posvojenosti, zaista su veliki i kontinurani zadaci pred vama, i neću reći da vam se divim, jer za mene ste majke kao i ja, ali vam želim puno sreće i mudrosti.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Cure koje ste posvojene, što mislite kad bi djete bilo spremno i dovoljno zrelo da čuje neke jako neugodne činjenice o biološkoj obitelji? Ne želim im ništa skrivati, ali ne bi ih željela niti prerano opteretiti sa nečim s čim se nisu dovoljno zreli nositi?


Moje pravilo je bilo: kad je dijete dovoljno zrelo da postavi pitanje dovoljno je zrelo i da dobije odgovor.

----------


## Zdenka2

I drugo pravilo: bez suvišnih detalja.

----------


## anin

> Moje pravilo je bilo: kad je dijete dovoljno zrelo da postavi pitanje dovoljno je zrelo i da dobije odgovor.




Da, ali usvojeno dijete nekad neće (vama, na glas) postaviti pitanje!!!Iz već pomenutog straha da ne povrijedi roditelje!Što ne znači da pitanje neće postavljat u sebi...

----------


## anin

> I drugo pravilo: bez suvišnih detalja.



ovo definitivno!!!

----------


## anin

> Definitivno ne bi želila da išta čuje u nekom hladnom uredu od nepoznate osobe  da to nije prije dijete čulo od nas. A opet bojim se da neke stvari ne bi utjecale na osjećaj sebe dok još nije osoba čvrsta i izgrađena.
> 
> Koliko činjenice o biološkoj obitelji utječu na osjećaj vlastitog identiteta, meni se čini da sve to nema veze s mojoj predivnom djecom  ali sam svjesna da oni možda neće osjećati tako.


Ovo gore napisano itekako stoji...S jedne strane, bitno je da je osoba koliko toliko zrela da može pojmiti i podnijeti neke stvari...jer, ako se nezna (ne može još) s tim nositi, nije dobro...A s druge strane, ako sazna od stranaca - još gora katastrofa..Nema recepta...rekla bih, radit najbolje što možemo i znamo u određenom trenutku i nadat se najboljem...


Činjenice o biološkoj obitelji i osjećaj vlastitog identiteta - jako teška tema..također bez univerzalnog odgovora..ja bih rekla ovako...dijeca moraju znati, da bi mogla izgradit vlastiti identitet..Vlastiti!! Zašto, neznam...Ali tako osjećam..Ja sam ja, kakva jesam, potpuno neovisno o svim mogućim karakteristikama bioloških, ne "vežem" uz svoj identitet njihove gadarije, patologije, način života...ali moram znati, i biti u mogućnosti reći "aha, na svijet sam došla tako i tako, dogodilo se to i to...pa sam rasla tako i tako....sada sam to i to...

Zakomplicirala sam malo, misli su mi letjele po tipkovnici, valjda jest čitljivo

----------


## ivanas

anin i ja smatram da osjećaj sebe nije vezan uz identitet bioloških roditelja, njihovih karakteristika ali znam slučajeva da se djeca znaju identificirati s nekim karakteristika,a i sl Al sad je prerano da o tome razbijam glavu, vidjet ćemo kad dode vrijeme.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Da, ali usvojeno dijete nekad neće (vama, na glas) postaviti pitanje!!!Iz već pomenutog straha da ne povrijedi roditelje!Što ne znači da pitanje neće postavljat u sebi...


Moja djeca slobodno postavljaju sva pitanja - to se kod nas podrazumijeva. Puno pitanja je već bilo postavljeno i sva su dobila odgovore. Oni znaju da mogu pitati baš sve i da ništa od toga neće povrijediti naše osjećaje. Mi roditelji ne čekamo da djeca pitaju kada mislimo da o nečemu treba razgovarati ili nam jednostavno padne napamet i spomenemo nešto vezano uz posvojenje. Gradimo međusobni odnos bez "hodanja po jajima", iskreno i otvoreno.

----------


## MALA Cura :)

jeli moguce da posvojitelji imaju adresu bioloških rodirelja???učinolo mi se da  je to netko naveo da je znao adresu i da je htio slikat kuću da ima uspomenu ili tako nešto
????

----------


## Zdenka2

Adrese bioloških roditelja na kojima su bili prijavljeni u trenutku posvojenja pišu u rješenju o posvojenju.

----------


## MALA Cura :)

a jesu li to moji roditelji doznali tad kad su me uzeli?? ili to ne znaju dok se ja neodlučim sa 18??

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne znam kakvi su bili propisi kad si ti posvojena; možda je tada bilo drugačije. U rješenjima moje djece to piše, kao i druge generalije o biološkim roditeljima. Pitaj roditelje.

----------


## ivanas

U rješenju piše adresa bioloških roditelja u trenutku posvojenja, ili u trenutku oduzimanja roditeljske skrbi. Neke druge generalije osim dvije, tri osnovne činjenice ne pišu, to vjerovatno ovisi i u centru, koliko detalja piše u rješenju.

----------


## MALA Cura :)

ma nista oni meni to nisu rekli...a mislin da znaju jer kad sam joj to spomenila rekla je da cu to sve doznat iza 18 da ona to zna al da mi neželi reč i sad ja moran ćekat još 2 ipo godine zato šta se njoj neda pričat o tome.poludit ću.....btw nesto mi se adresa bila blokirala pa sam napravila novi ovo sam ja Mala Cura.

----------


## čokolada

Mala cura, ne možeš imati dva profila, molim te javi se administratoru (gumbić KONTAKTIRAJTE ADMINISTRATORA) da riješite nastali problem. Do tada neću puštati nove postove s drugog profila.
Ovo ću brisati uskoro.

----------


## Wandona

Pozdrav, Anin, procitala sam vase postove (dopisivanja) o posvojenoj djeci i vasem iskustvu oko istog. 
Jako me se dojmilo vase misljenje, stav i opis te sam odlucila pitati vas ako biste zeljeli sudjelovati u dokumentarnoj emisiji za mlade. Ne bih ovdje duljila da se ne udaljujem od topica i da me administrator ne kazni :S, pa bih vas molila da mi se javite na e-mail djjakir@gmail.com da vam objasnim o cemu je rijec - i onda ako vam bude zanimljivo, nastavljamo  :Smile: .
**Mislim da je ovo jako bitna tema i zato zelim da se sto kvalitetnije o njoj progovori.

Puno hvala na odgovoru,
Lp,
Đina

----------


## anin

> Pozdrav, Anin, procitala sam vase postove (dopisivanja) o posvojenoj djeci i vasem iskustvu oko istog. 
> Jako me se dojmilo vase misljenje, stav i opis te sam odlucila pitati vas ako biste zeljeli sudjelovati u dokumentarnoj emisiji za mlade. Ne bih ovdje duljila da se ne udaljujem od topica i da me administrator ne kazni :S, pa bih vas molila da mi se javite na e-mail djjakir@gmail.com da vam objasnim o cemu je rijec - i onda ako vam bude zanimljivo, nastavljamo .
> **Mislim da je ovo jako bitna tema i zato zelim da se sto kvalitetnije o njoj progovori.
> 
> Puno hvala na odgovoru,
> Lp,
> Đina


Ne smatram da je udaljavanje od teme ako vam ovdje odgovorim na post...a ne na mail...jer, moj odgovor je direktno povezan za "stanje""biti posvojeno dijete" što je i tema...a mod...neka briše sve ovo ako nisam u pravu...
I ja smatram da je ovo jako važna tema za svako usvojeno dijete, a pogotovo za roditelje takve djece...zato sam i pisala ovdje (i pisat ću), možda nekom bude od koristi.

Ipak, ne bih sudjelovala u nikakvim javnim emisijama, svojim likom, imenom i prezimenom..Ne zato što svoje podrijetlo skrivam, ne zato što se toga sramim...već zbog mojih roditelja koji su već jako stari (preko 70)i bolesni, i koji nikad nisu kvalitetno "preradili" temu o kojoj ovdje govorimo..Kad bi me oni vidjeli u nekoj emisiji kako govorim o svemu tome, to bi uništilo i ovaj neki odnos koji sada imamo, a vjerujem da bi jako loše djelovalo na njihovo psihičko, a samim time i cjelokupno zdravstveno stanje..Žao mi je

No drago mi je što ovu temu čitaju brojne mame posvojene djece i nadam se da će ih čitati sve više...iskreno vjerujem da je za moje roditelje kasno da se promijene u vezi svega toga, da promijene svoj stav, ali za roditelje s malom djecom još nije..

Ja sam tek nedavno stupila u kontakt s nekim članovima biološke obitelji ( ne radi se čak o majci), moja majka to jako loše podnosi...Tata ne podnosi nikako, on o tome, kao i nikad do sad - ne priča.Mama je čak sama sebi donekle pojasnila svoje stanje ("mislila sam da sam s tim u redu, ali nisam"), no to što si ona svoje emocije zna objasnit, nimalo ne umanjuje intenzitet tih negativnih emocija koje osjeća..Ona je povrijeđena, osjeća se izdanom, neprihvaćenom..U svemu tome nije u pravu, ona doslovno sad sama sebe maltretira...i tužna je...

Ja...se borim...nije mi lako...svaki put kad me pogleda na tren (nekad i duuuuži tren) pomislim kako sam nezahvalna i kako je ona sad "zbog mene" tužna...a onda shvatim da:
- ona sve to sama sebi čini i ja joj ne mogu pomoći
- rekla sam joj sve što sam mislila da trebam
-ništa ne radim krivo i nisam kriva za išta
-imam pravo razgovarat s kom hoću
-naš odnos nema veze sa usvojenjem, on se gradio godinama i takav je kakav je, za to smo odgovorne obje, a roditelji i više jer oni su ti koji odgajaju, dakle grade odnos s djecom na nekim primjerima
-što se usvajanja tiče, težište je na meni, a ne na njoj, jer ja sam dijete a ona roditelj
- nisam kriva za svoje želje i osjećaje itditditditditd


I tako, što je tu je, bit će bolje..

Mame, samo volite tu svoju djecu nesebično...i radite na sebi, svom osjećaju sigurnosti u sebe, pročišćavajte emocije..pozzz

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Ne smatram da je udaljavanje od teme ako vam ovdje odgovorim na post...a ne na mail...jer, moj odgovor je direktno povezan za "stanje""biti posvojeno dijete" što je i tema...a mod...neka briše sve ovo ako nisam u pravu...
> I ja smatram da je ovo jako važna tema za svako usvojeno dijete, a pogotovo za roditelje takve djece...zato sam i pisala ovdje (i pisat ću), možda nekom bude od koristi.
> 
> Ipak, ne bih sudjelovala u nikakvim javnim emisijama, svojim likom, imenom i prezimenom..Ne zato što svoje podrijetlo skrivam, ne zato što se toga sramim...već zbog mojih roditelja koji su već jako stari (preko 70)i bolesni, i koji nikad nisu kvalitetno "preradili" temu o kojoj ovdje govorimo..Kad bi me oni vidjeli u nekoj emisiji kako govorim o svemu tome, to bi uništilo i ovaj neki odnos koji sada imamo, a vjerujem da bi jako loše djelovalo na njihovo psihičko, a samim time i cjelokupno zdravstveno stanje..Žao mi je
> 
> No drago mi je što ovu temu čitaju brojne mame posvojene djece i nadam se da će ih čitati sve više...iskreno vjerujem da je za moje roditelje kasno da se promijene u vezi svega toga, da promijene svoj stav, ali za roditelje s malom djecom još nije..
> 
> Ja sam tek nedavno stupila u kontakt s nekim članovima biološke obitelji ( ne radi se čak o majci), moja majka to jako loše podnosi...Tata ne podnosi nikako, on o tome, kao i nikad do sad - ne priča.Mama je čak sama sebi donekle pojasnila svoje stanje ("mislila sam da sam s tim u redu, ali nisam"), no to što si ona svoje emocije zna objasnit, nimalo ne umanjuje intenzitet tih negativnih emocija koje osjeća..Ona je povrijeđena, osjeća se izdanom, neprihvaćenom..U svemu tome nije u pravu, ona doslovno sad sama sebe maltretira...i tužna je...
> 
> ...


 :Kiss:  hvala ti...

----------


## ina33

> Ja...se borim...nije mi lako...svaki put kad me pogleda na tren (nekad i duuuuži tren) pomislim kako sam nezahvalna i kako je ona sad "zbog mene" tužna...a onda shvatim da:
> - ona sve to sama sebi čini i ja joj ne mogu pomoći
> - rekla sam joj sve što sam mislila da trebam
> -ništa ne radim krivo i nisam kriva za išta
> -imam pravo razgovarat s kom hoću
> -naš odnos nema veze sa usvojenjem, on se gradio godinama i takav je kakav je, za to smo odgovorne obje, a roditelji i više jer oni su ti koji odgajaju, dakle grade odnos s djecom na nekim primjerima
> -što se usvajanja tiče, težište je na meni, a ne na njoj, jer ja sam dijete a ona roditelj
> - nisam kriva za svoje želje i osjećaje itditditditditd


Razmišljanja jedne zrele osobe, sigurne u sebe - drago mi je zbog toga  :Smile: .

----------


## leonessa

> Razmišljanja jedne zrele osobe, sigurne u sebe - drago mi je zbog toga .


anin, ina je ovo dobro zaključila i meni je drago prvenstveno zbog tebe ali i zbog neprocjenjive vrijednosti iskustva koje prenosiš nama posvojenim roditeljima. hvala tebi i drugoj posvojenoj "djeci" sa ovog topika na svakoj napisanoj riječi  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## sonči

anin  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Anin,  :Smile:

----------


## anin

Cure, hvala svima vama  :Heart: 

Puno je to, što "me" čitate,jer ako ćete me vi mame sada razumjeti, vašoj djeci će jednog dana (možda, ako budu prolazili neka iskustva) biti sve to olakšano...
Ja sam svojoj djeci i biološka majka, pa, naravno, ima bezbroj trenutaka kad jedni druge ne razumijemo (iako to želimo)..Oni istumače moje riječi, poglede, postupke na svoj način, nekad drugačiji skroz od onog što sam ja mislila da "odašiljem"..i tako...uvijek se sjetim sebe, i kako sam ja u takvim trenucima s mojom mamom još pridodavala i "uteg"zvani "jel se mi to ne razumijemo zato što me ona nije rodila"...danas znam da to nema nikakve veze, ali dijete...pogotovo dijete s kojim nitko o tome ne razgovara - to nezna..dakle, razgovor, otvorenost, i potpuna nesebičnost, potpuno davanje, bezuvjetno.to djeca od vas očekuju..
One tako važne poruke "sve će biti u redu", "ja te volim i neću te se odreć nikad", "imaš pravo na svoje osjećaje, kakvi god bili" su lijek...
Dijete neće popuniti vašu emocionalnu prazninu, bilo kakvu, ako je imate, morate je popuniti na drugi način, da možete dati djetetu slobodu, ono nije tu da usmjerava svu svoju ljubav samo na vas (iako vas voli)...To su sve stvari koje vrijede i u odnosu između biloških roditelja i njihove djece...a kod roditelja i njihove posvojene djece su još naglašenije..

Opet sam se raspisala  :Yes:  ...Da, to je zato što ja baš u ovom periodu svog života rješavam te stvari - netko prije, netko kasnije, netko nikad...nema pravila.

.A moja mama...doslovno "puca"...iz njenih usta lete izjave poput "ja sam to učinila, i učinila bih opet, ali nisam morala...mogla sam ti ostavit pismo sa podacima koje ćeš dobiti nakon moje smrti" (govori o tome kako mi je ona dala neke podatke, što i jest, ali zaboravlja da ja imam pravo na te podatke, kao posvojeno dijete starije od 18), ili, "dok je to bilo malo (kontakt), bilo je interesantno, sad je naraslo i ja više neznam što ću s tim"..i mnoge druge koje neću pisat jer su preosobne, tipa da ona sad moju ljubav dijeli i slisl..U svemu tome opet stalno priča o sebi (na sebe stavlja težište, ona je, kao, subjekt, a ja objekt)..rezultat je da je jako tužna, i ja sam tužna zbog nje...Jako je povrijeđena...a i ja sam povrijeđena njenim ponašanjem...Napominjem da je naš odnos bio kakav jest, i imao svojih poteškoća i prije..tj ništa se nije promijenilo ovih zadnjih par mjeseci kako sam ja u kontaktu s jednim članom moje biološke obitelji..I tako...

Ako na vrijeme shvatite da odnos između vas i vašeg dijeteta nema ama baš ništa zajedničko s odnosom (možebitnim) ili ne-odnosom vašeg djeteta s biloškom obitelji, shvatili ste sve..

Lijepi pozz svima, želim vam laku noć!!!

----------


## anin

Ljubav je velikodušna, 
dobrostiva je ljubav, 
ne zavidi,
ljubav se ne hvasta,
ne nadima se;

nije nepristojna,
ne traži svoje,
nije razdražljiva,
ne pamti zlo;


ne raduje se nepravdi,
a raduje se istini;


sve pokriva,
sve vjeruje,
svemu se nada,
sve podnosi.


Ljubav nikad ne prestaje.

----------


## ivanas

> Ako na vrijeme shvatite da odnos između vas i vašeg dijeteta nema ama  baš ništa zajedničko s odnosom (možebitnim) ili ne-odnosom vašeg djeteta  s biološkom obitelji, shvatili ste sve..


Ja mislim i inače u životu da nas svi odnosi s drugima nečemu uče, obogaćuju, čak i oni teški i nelaki. Stvarno ne bi mogla zamisliti da bi se mogla osjećati izdanom zbog bilo kojeg odnosa mog djeteta s bilo kim. Kad i ako moja djeca požele upoznati biološke roditelje i /ili širu biološku obitelj i među njima nađu nekoga s kim izgrade odnos koji im koristi i usrećuje ih ja bi mogla samo biti sretna zbog toga. Moje jedno dijete ima kontakt s biološkom braćom, mislim da smo svi obogaćeni s tim odnosom, i ta djeca i moje dijete i mi roditelji. Mi roditelji ćemo se truditi pomoći njegovati tu vezu jer ju smatram izuzetno važnom za moje dijete,puno toga će moći proraditi i razjasniti s njima, puno rupa i praznina će biti ispunjeno tim odnosima. 

Jedino čega se ja kao roditelj bojim je da moje dijete potraži biološku obitelj i doživi odbacivanje ili nešto ružno od njih što bi ga opet jako povrijedilo, al ako to iskustvo mora proći i doživiti onda će biti tako. Mi roditelji ćemo opet biti podrška kad rane budu zarastale.

----------


## eris

Anin, kada te slušam, osjetim golemu tugu, ne nemoć, već tugu i zato ti i pišem. Kažeš da ti je majka stara žena, pa vjeruj, da i godine čine svoje(imamo djeda od 83 ). Vjerovatno je takav karakter od početka, ali i godine su teret, mnogi počinju misliti na sebe više no ikada, valjda kako smrt dolazi bliže, vide kako drugi mogu bez njih nastaviti. Ali želim ti reći, zamoliti te možda, pokušaj je razumjeti, pokušaj joj oprostiti, ona je nekako radila najbolje što je znala za tebe, pa ako je i sama iz neke hladne porodice, s km je imala da podijeli iskustvo, koga da pita za savjet, nije bilo Rode, niti se o puno stvari pričalo naglas. Ona je takva, ti je nisi birala, kao ni ja svoju, iako me rodila, ali samo ona je bila moja, a ja želim da ti nemaš gorčinu kad nje više ne bude, jer će to, ma kako potiskivala, ostavioti traga na tvojoj djeci. Jednostavno neku djecu zapadnu takvi roditelji, jednostavno neki ljudi imaju takve živote.
Zvučala si mi kroz svoje postove kao 15-godišnja djevojčica koja plače za bolesnim mačetom, a tek sad vidim da si žena, koja ima vlastitu porodicu i gradi vlastite snove.
Ja sam neke stvari svojim roditeljima oprostila, nema ih više i nemam priliku da ih pitam zašto i zašto ne. Jednostavno sam odlučila da se sjetim ogromne količine ljubavi koja je bila u mojoj porodici od samog početka, smijeha, nas 5-oro zajedno, osjećaja sigurnosti kada legneš u svoj krevet nakon što ti se svijet zbog nečeg sruši, mirisa duhana na tatinim prstima, i plave boje očiju moje majke. Znam da je OT, ali eto nekako kada čitam, osjećam koliko te to muči jer je mučilo nešto slično i meni, a oslobođenje od tog mučenja me učinilo srećnijom i spremnijom osobom za sve ono što dolazi.

----------


## anin

> Ali želim ti reći, zamoliti te možda, pokušaj je razumjeti, pokušaj joj oprostiti
> 
> Ja sam neke stvari svojim roditeljima oprostila, nema ih više i nemam priliku da ih pitam zašto i zašto ne. Jednostavno sam odlučila da se sjetim ogromne količine ljubavi koja je bila u mojoj porodici od samog početka, smijeha, nas 5-oro zajedno, osjećaja sigurnosti kada legneš u svoj krevet nakon što ti se svijet zbog nečeg sruši, mirisa duhana na tatinim prstima, i plave boje očiju moje majke. Znam da je OT, ali eto nekako kada čitam, osjećam koliko te to muči jer je mučilo nešto slično i meni, a oslobođenje od tog mučenja me učinilo srećnijom i spremnijom osobom za sve ono što dolazi.


Vidi, ja njoj nemam što oprostiti, svi sami biramo svoj "put" i svi na taj izbor imamo pravo...pa tako i ona...a i ja..
Da, tužna sam zbog toga, voljela bih da to nije tako, voljela bih da me je kroz život više prihvaćala..I da, tužna sam zbog toga što mi se, eto nekako čini, da je to to...zbog njenih godina...tako će i ostati..pa zvučalo to kao "plakanje za mačetom" ili ne..

S druge strane, ja jesam sretna i ispunjena osoba, neznam po čemu si zaključila da nije tako, pa pisala sam o jednom segmentu života, nikome od nas nisu sve "kockice u životu posložene do savršenstva" zar ne  :Wink:

----------


## anin

> Ja mislim i inače u životu da nas svi odnosi s drugima nečemu uče, obogaćuju, čak i oni teški i nelaki. Stvarno ne bi mogla zamisliti da bi se mogla osjećati izdanom zbog bilo kojeg odnosa mog djeteta s bilo kim. Kad i ako moja djeca požele upoznati biološke roditelje i /ili širu biološku obitelj i među njima nađu nekoga s kim izgrade odnos koji im koristi i usrećuje ih ja bi mogla samo biti sretna zbog toga. Moje jedno dijete ima kontakt s biološkom braćom, mislim da smo svi obogaćeni s tim odnosom, i ta djeca i moje dijete i mi roditelji. Mi roditelji ćemo se truditi pomoći njegovati tu vezu jer ju smatram izuzetno važnom za moje dijete,puno toga će moći proraditi i razjasniti s njima, puno rupa i praznina će biti ispunjeno tim odnosima. 
> 
> Jedino čega se ja kao roditelj bojim je da moje dijete potraži biološku obitelj i doživi odbacivanje ili nešto ružno od njih što bi ga opet jako povrijedilo, al ako to iskustvo mora proći i doživiti onda će biti tako. Mi roditelji ćemo opet biti podrška kad rane budu zarastale.


Ovo je tako zrelo i prekrasno rečeno, da se nema što ni dodati ni oduzeti!"U sridu"!
Predivno :Heart:

----------


## didi_17

drago mi je da je moja tema skupila više nas-posvojenih..zanimljivo je čitat tuđa iskustva i čak me malo zapanjilo koliko sličnosti ima..
@ Mala Cura..potpuno te kužim,takva sam i ja bila u tvojim godinama..ista pitanja,razmišljanja..tad sam i otvorila ovu temu..

@ anin..potpuno se slažem sa onom izjavom oko zahvalnosti,dugu prema roditeljima..nekad sam mislila da je to samo kod mene,samu sebe sam i začudila takvim mislima..al danas su mi jasnije te stvari..možda je stvar u tome što mi možda više cijenimo sve što su napravili za nas,ne uzimamo sve zdravo za gotovo..

usput..imam jedno pitanje za nekog iz Zagreba..neki dan sam slučajno prošla kraj doma u Nazorovoj..nisam uopće znala di se nalazi i nešto se uzdrmalo u meni..pa bih htjela otići u posjet,a čujem i da se volontirati može..pa me zanima da li se treba posebno najavit za dolazak ili se samo tamo dođe?

----------


## ArI MaLi

> drago mi je da je moja tema skupila više nas-posvojenih..zanimljivo je čitat tuđa iskustva i čak me malo zapanjilo koliko sličnosti ima..
> @ Mala Cura..potpuno te kužim,takva sam i ja bila u tvojim godinama..ista pitanja,razmišljanja..tad sam i otvorila ovu temu..
> 
> @ anin..potpuno se slažem sa onom izjavom oko zahvalnosti,dugu prema roditeljima..nekad sam mislila da je to samo kod mene,samu sebe sam i začudila takvim mislima..al danas su mi jasnije te stvari..možda je stvar u tome što mi možda više cijenimo sve što su napravili za nas,ne uzimamo sve zdravo za gotovo..
> 
> usput..imam jedno pitanje za nekog iz Zagreba..neki dan sam slučajno prošla kraj doma u Nazorovoj..nisam uopće znala di se nalazi i nešto se uzdrmalo u meni..pa bih htjela otići u posjet,a čujem i da se volontirati može..pa me zanima da li se treba posebno najavit za dolazak ili se samo tamo dođe?


 :Smile:  zbilja su nam vaša iskustva zlata vrijedni
za Nazorovu se moraš prije najaviti na njihov br. tel. tj. zovi na glavni broj i traži socijalnu. mislim da ćeš morati donjeti potvrdu o nekažnjavanju

----------


## ljutka

Vezano za Nazorovu, ja sam volontirala tamo i sad se opet prijavila.trebas potvrdu o nekaznjavanju i od doktrorice da ne bolujes od zaraznih bolesti,nisi ovisnik i da nisi psihicki bolesnik.

----------


## dalmatinka90

Bok svima! I ja sam isto bila znatiželjna pa sam utipkala "posvajanje" na google i pronašla ovo, zanimalo me više o tome. I ja sam isto posvojena i drago mi je što tu mogu pročitati iskustava nas koje imamo slične sudbine. Inače, imam 21 godinu i iako od kad znam za sebe znam i za to da sam posvojena, u posljednje vrijeme me to počelo sve više zanimati. Iako sa roditeljima mogu pričati slobodno o tome ipak mislim da bi tu mogla više reći i možda doznati nešto. U djetinjstvu se nikad nisam susretala sa omalovažanjima na račun toga, niti sam pretjrenao mislila o tome, no u posljednjih par godina to mi se sve više i više mota po glavi. Imam super roditelje koji me obožavaju i napravili bi sve za mene , kao i ja za njih, i nikad ih nebi napustila, ali me ipak kopka tko su ti ljudi koji su me iz nepoznatih razloga ostavili u domu  znajući da me vjerojatno više nikad neće vidjeti. Moji su mi roditelji rekli da će me podržati u svemu pa i u tome ako ih odlučim pronaći,ali neznam što da radim, koliko god velika bila moja želja da upoznam biološke roditelje i vidim na koga sličim, (znam da zvuči glupo, al osjećam se čudno kad moji prijatelji komentiraju sebe i govore kako su to pokupili od mame, tate) ja nemogu ništa reći.  Možda me od svega najviše zanimaju razlozi zbog čega su me ostavili u dom. Pričala sam sa prijateljicama o tome i sve mi govore da bi i njih zanimalo, ali da je možda najbolje da ih ni ne pokušam pronaći jer neznam kako će to utjecati na mene. Mislim da sam već dovoljno zrela da se mogu nositi s nekim stvarima, ali ja,a vjerojatno i ostala djeca koja znaju da su posvojena često razmišljaju o tome i pitaju se zašto baš oni od sve moguće djece. Često sam si sama stvarala osjećaj manje vrijednosti jer sam baš ja bila nepoželjno dijete. U užoj obitelji postoje osobe koje drže do krvnog srodstva i njima je posvojiti dijete apslutna glupost, radije bez djece nego to, meni je to čisti primitivizam, prije me to znalo zaboliti ali tad samshvatila da se nemam čega sramiti. Jednog dana, ako budem u mogućnosti i pored svoje biološke djece htjela bi posvojiti, zato što je to najplemenitiji čin, i zato što znam da se tako spašavaju životi, jer da nije bilo mojih roditelja, tko zna gdje bi ja sad bila. Željela bi se i povezati sa curama i dečkima sa sličnim iskustvima, jer ne poznam nikog osim sebe, a vidim da nas ima. Pozdrav svima!  :Smile: )

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla, dalamatinka90!  
Sigurna sam da si svojim roditeljima pružila jednako toliko radosti i ljubavi koliko i oni tebi, uzajaman je to odnos kao i u svakoj sretnoj obitelji. 
(Spašavanje mi je onako... više za GSS i vatrogasce  :Grin: .)

Nadam se da će se javiti cure s topica.

----------


## lidać2

draga didi -citam te i razmisljam kako pametno zboris sa svojim "malim" godinama... neke zene sa svojih puno,puno godina ne pisu tako lijepo i slozeno kao sto ti pises!Vidi se da si jako zrela i pametna cura...svaka ti cast....

----------


## Zdenka2

Dalmatinka90, počni od svojih roditelja. Njih pitaj što znaju i odatle kreni dalje.

----------


## dalmatinka90

Hvala na dobrodošlici  :Smile:  Već smo otvorili tu temu u obitelji, ali ni oni neznaju ništa konkretno, trebalo bi otići u dom i vidjeti kako dalje. Problem je samo što je taj dom u Sarajevu, a kako sam doznala za vrijeme rata je izgorio u napadu pa i to stvara dodatni problem.

----------


## ivanas

*dalatinka90 napisa :* 



> Često sam si sama stvarala osjećaj manje vrijednosti jer sam baš ja bila nepoželjno dijete.


S druge strane si bila i više nego željeno dijete svojih roditelja .

----------


## ArI MaLi

Dobrodošla  :Kiss: 
htjela sam reći nešto slično što i ivanas, definitivno su posvojena djeca jako jako željena  :Heart: 

nadam se da češ ostati s nama i pisati nam o svojim osijećajima i svem ostalom, a isto tako da ćeš uskoro pronači odgovore...

----------


## sabrina_

U potpunosti te razumijem. 
Imam 17 godina. Prije 5 godina sam saznala da sam usvojena, potpuno normalno sam to primila, zbog toga sto su me roditelji usvojili s 3 dana, s njima sam odrasla, sve su mi pruzili. 
Stalno me muci jedno te isto pitanje. 
Kako saznati ko su bioloski roditelji ? Kako razgovarati s roditeljima na tu temu ?

----------


## Mariela

> U potpunosti te razumijem. 
> Imam 17 godina. Prije 5 godina sam saznala da sam usvojena, potpuno normalno sam to primila, zbog toga sto su me roditelji usvojili s 3 dana, s njima sam odrasla, sve su mi pruzili. 
> Stalno me muci jedno te isto pitanje. 
> Kako saznati ko su bioloski roditelji ? Kako razgovarati s roditeljima na tu temu ?


Možda da ih otvoreno pitaš? Objasni im da su oni tvoji roditelji, ali da te zanimaju tvoji biološki roditelji... Kako ćeš uskoro imati 18 godina možeš dobiti i na uvid dokumentaciju o usvajanju u CZSS iz kojeg su te posvojili.

----------


## lucy22

> Hvala na dobrodošlici  Već smo otvorili tu temu u obitelji, ali ni oni neznaju ništa konkretno, trebalo bi otići u dom i vidjeti kako dalje. Problem je samo što je taj dom u Sarajevu, a kako sam doznala za vrijeme rata je izgorio u napadu pa i to stvara dodatni problem.


Dalmatinka 90 ja sam isto iz Sarajeva posvojena i pronašla sam svoju biološku majku bez puta u Sarajevo, nova sam na forumu pa još neznam kako funkcionira ovaj forum al ko možeš javi mi se privatnom porukom(ako toga ima tu) ili ako imaš profil na forum.hr na Lucija90 ili preko fb pa ti možda mogu kako pomoći...

sad nemam vremena al kroz kojih sat- dva vremena i ja ću podijeliti svoju priču i iskustvo s vama, samo da stavim klinca na spavanje i obavim neke sitnice po kući..

----------


## čokolada

Sabrina i lucy22, dobrodošle!

----------


## Snekica

> Sabrina i lucy22, dobrodošle!


X
Nadam se da ćete pronaći ono što tražite, pa makar to bio i samo mir u vama samima! Sretno cure!  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

sabrina i lucy dobro došle, opcija za privatne poruke se otvara kroz određen broj postova, a pišite nam, jedva čekam vašu priću
 :Heart:

----------


## lucy22

Evo konačno sam i ja našla malo vremena pa da vam ispričam  svoju priču kako sam pronašla svoju bio. majku i da pomognem ako ikako mogu onima koji su u potrazi...

Moja priča počinje 1990 kada sam usvojena iz Sarajeva, moji roditelji su mi s 3 godine rekli da sam posvojena i uvijek smo o tome otvoreno pričali, u nekoliko navrata ponudili su mi mogućnost da ako hoću da potražimo moju bio. majku što sam ja odbijala sve do prošle godine kada me kolegica na faksu nije pitala a nikad te nije zanimalo dal imaš braću i to je bio moj okidač da ju ipak potražim, jer do tada me nikad nije to palo na pamet da bi mogla imati braću, možda ne radi nje nego radi braće... mislim da me to najviše zanimalo osim njenog izgleda, njena priča zašto me dala na posvojenje me nije zanimala jer sam imala super roditelje i obitelj koji su uvijek bili tu za mene i pružili su mi i više nego sam zaslužila nekim svojim ponašanjem i radnjama al su uvijek bili uz mene u svakom trenutku.

E da, i sad ja dolazim do svojih s faksa po malog i velim ja njima kaj me frendica pitala i vele vidiš ni nama to nikad nije palo na pamet i sad mi opet krenemo tom pričomo njoj što su njim rekli kad su me usvajali o toj ženi koja me dala na posvojenje, dosta toga im je soc. radnica rekla pa su i oni meni to ispričali. e i taj isti dan nakon razgovora ode mama po paire a ja na netu potražila broj CZSS u Sarajevu i nazvala mama i reče joj žena traba pisati pismeni zahtjev s podacima koje imamo da oni u arhivu pogledaju, naravno odam se tata i ja primili posla i napisali molbu i poslali, nakon 3 tjedna (otprilike) dobijem ja odgovor da nemaju nikakve druge podatke osim onih koje ja navodim u svom pismu. I sad opet neznaš odakle krenuti i vele oni meni ajde idemo ovak na sreću... potraži na netu stare i nove nazive ulica u Sarajevu jer se zbog rata mijenjalo i nađem ja, odi sad na BiH tel. imenik i upiši njeno ime i adresu s novim nazivom ulice i ja upisala i gle čuda fakat izbacilo broj na njeno ime i adresu... mislim koje su šanse da se žena nije udala ili odselila za vrijeme rata al očito neke jesu jer smo našli broj telefona...i kaj sad dalje napraviti? Velim ja da neću ja prva zvati jer neznam kaj reći ženi, veli meni mama kad buš spremna ti nazovi mi se nećemo petljat dalje jer je to tvoja stvar i ti dalje o tome odlučuješ... i na tome je ostalo sve do idućeg jutra...Bikovi su poznati po tvrdoglavosti i znatiželji, pa kaj bi ja bila gora od ostalih, ko prava bikica drugo jutro došla s malim iz dućana i vidim njen broj na papiru napisan i crvi nisu dali mira guzici i ja nazvala javi se neka žena i ja tražim tu i tu osobu i vele samo malo i dođe moja bio majka na tel. a ja ko mulac,službeno onak : Gospođo da li ste vi ta i ta i da li ste 1990 godine u Sarajevu u svibnju rodili curicu? a jadna žena sva u šoku prvo zastala pa rekla da jeste i brzne u plač i pita ko to pita, i ona se ja konačno predstavim i velim ko sam i kaj i kaj tražim, ragovarala sam sa njom još nekih 5 minuta na telefon al sam ju jako malo razumijela jer je plakala ko kišna godina a ja s druge strane zbunjeno drhtim i pričam s njom na telefon.
Razmijenile smo brojeve moba, tj ona je meni dala svoj jer ja svoj nisam htjela dati samo tako da me neko ne zeza pa da se na kraju razočaram i velim ja da ću doć dolje da se upoznao, planirala sam prošle zime dolje al zbog visokog snijega put otpao, al mi je kolko smo se još poslije par puta na tel čule rekla mi je nešto o sebi i ja njoj al još se nismo upoznale a ja njoj nisam htjela reć puno o sebi ni točno mjesto di sam i što sam da nebi imala poslije probleme( objasnit ću na kraju priče).

Nakon toga zovem ja mamu i tatu i velim da sam ju nazvala i da smo pričale i tako to i onda s njima razgovaram o svemu a pošto je mama iz Bosne zovemo tetku koja je dolje da stup preko nekog svvečenika s njom u kontakt da malo izvide situaciju da se ja neopečem, nakon toga svećenik odlazi do nje i priča s njom i kaže joj da mene osobno nezna al da zna moji obitelj i dogovoreno je da kad ću ići dolje da ćemo se naći kod tog svečenika jer malo me frka da budem sama s njom...i sad je to na čekanju kad ću ja u Bosnu na upoznavanje jer sam trudna javim kak bude dalje dok se porodim i odvažim otići dolje da ju upoznam...

E jesam se raspisala... evo još samo malo da vam dam neke savjete vama posvojenima i posvojiteljima ako se nađete u mojoj situaciji da idete tražiti ili da vam dijete kaže da to želi...

POSVOJENIMA:
1. Ako se odlučite na taj korak dobro razmislite što od toga kasnije očekujete, tj. da li ih želite samo upoznati i dalje ko vas šiša il da se čujete tolko da znate da je sve ok i kod nje/ njih i kod vas ili želite da i oni budu dio vašeg života...  e da i pripremite se za moguće razočarenje/gubitak(u slučaju smrti bio roditelja)

-ja osobno nisam ni sama znala kaj hoću,tj. rekla sam da ja priznajem samo ovu mamu koju imam i da ne vjerujem da ću se s ovom u bilo kojem pogledu zbližiti, što sam i dotičnoj gospođi dala do znanja nakon nekoliko njenih čudnih sms-ova (kupila sam drugi broj samo zbog nje, da ne dajem ovaj koji koristim cijelo vrijeme), na što mislim da je žena malo u šoku ostala al je prihvatila i rekla da možemo biti u stilu kao frendice(možeš mislit) a ja ni toliko, javite  se tu i tam da znam da ste živi i zdravi isto ću i ja i svaka živi dalje svoj život...mislim da je nju to više pogodilo jer se nije pripremila na to da ću ju kontaktirati i mislim da se ponadala čim sam ju nazvala a kamo onda još kad sam rekla da imam svoju obitelj i dijete, 

Tak da prvo to sa sobom riješite i nedajte se pokolebati da kasnije nebi imali neželjena iznenađenja s njihove strane

2. Nakon što sa sobom riješite što očekujete od svega onda o tome otvoreno razgovarajte s roditeljima i recite im svoje razloge zašto ih želite naći, ali obratite posebnu pažnju na njihove OSJEĆAJE... neće im biti svejedno možda će im biti i žao i teško, ali budite uz njih i objasnite ima da su oni uvijek bili i budu vaši roditelji bez obzira našli vi svoje bio. roditelje ili ne, i pričajte s njima o njihovim osjećajima kao što su oni i s vama  o vašim osjećajima.

3. Zamolite ih ako im nebude preteško da vam pokažu papire od usvojenja ,  dobro ih proučite i od tih papira krenite...kontaktirajte službe i osobe koje se navode u papirima ako je to moguće... i nadam se da uz malo sreće da ćete brzo doći do željenih rezultata, e a tu vam dalje ja nemogu pomoći ako ih nađete onda krećete dalje sami vođeni svojim instinktima i željama, ali prije nego bilo što dalje poduzimate prvo razgovarajte s roditeljima o savkom koraku koji mislite napraviti, jer iskreno nekad su oni objektivniji po tom pitanju nego vi sami... 

Ako se još što sjetim budem dopisala...

MAMA I TATAMA POSVOJITELJIMA:

1. razgovarajte s djecom puno o tome
2. podijelite s njima sve podatke koje znate iako vam je teško
3. ako se dijete odluči da želi naći bio roditelje razgovarajte s njima o njihovim željama i budite im podrška, ali im i objasnite da postoji i mogućnost da se razočaraju u pronalasku ili slično
4. ako vam je teško ili se loše osjećate zbog toga što dijete želi naći bio roditelje recite im to i pričajte o tome
5. budite uz njih i pomognite im u traženju kako god vam teško bilo ali bolje da ste uz njih u tim trenucima nego da su sami (mislim zbog sigurnosti, razočarenja i slično) da uvijek znaju da ste tu za njih
6. ako ih nađu na upoznavanje ih nikako ne puštajte same nego s nekim ko vam je od povjerenja ili vi sami ako mislite da ste to u stanju

i zapamtite: DIJETE KOJE STE USVOJILI UVIJEK ĆE VAS SMATRATI SVOJIM PRAVIM RODITELJIMA, JER PRAVI RODITELJ NIJE ONAJ KOJI RODI DIJETE I OSTAVI GA NEGO ONAJ KO SE BRINE O NJEMU I DAJE MU LJUBAV I PAŽNJU I TU JE ZA NJEGA KAD GOD GA DIJETE TREBA I "NETREBA".  

Sad moram ići al ako se još čega sjetim javim se novim postom....nadam se ne tak dugim da vam nebude dosadno čitati.... mislim da sam negdje nešto zaboravila napisati al sad se nemogu sjetiti...

----------


## čokolada

Lucy, hvala ti što si svoju priču podijelila s nama   :Love: .

----------


## ArI MaLi

puno puno puno ti hvala  :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Hvala ti lucy22 na tvojoj pričim i ne brini za dužinu, tvoj post sam pročitala već par puta.

----------


## sonči

Lucy22 HVALA!
Piši nam još!

----------


## Mariela

Lucy22 dobro nam došla i hvala ti. Ne mogu nama ovakve priče biti preduge, uvijek su prekratke.

----------


## Pepita

Da slažem se, kad čitam ovakve priče uvijek se čine kratkima!
Dobrodošla nam  :Smile:

----------


## ibee

lucy22...rasplakala me tvoja priča...i ja sam posvojeno dijete,tj više nisam dijete sada imam 20 godina a posvojena sam sa 4 mjeseca.toliko sam puta zamišljala situaciju koja se tebi i ostvarila-upoznavanje bioroditelja...ja o svojima neznam ništa iako oduvjek znam da sam posvojena u mojoj je kući to nekako tabu tema,moji to nikad ne spominju a ja ih nebi ništa pitala pod cijenu života jer mislim da bi to jako povrijedilo moju majku a i oca,jednostavno to ne dolazi u obzir.
kad sam bila mala sjećam se da su mi rekli da negdje imaju imena mojih roditelja na papiru koji su dobro spremili u slučaju bolesti i tako (u krizama sam znala prevrnuti cijeli stan u potrazi za tim papirima ali nikad nisam ništa našla)
dok sam bila maloljetna uvijek sam mislila da ću tog dana kad napunim 18 krenut u potragu ali sad su već prošle dvije godine od toga i nekako sam nespremna na to a u isto vrijeme užasno znatiželjna...najviše me zanima da li imam braće i sestara...
voljela bi čuti još priča posvojenih koji su u potrazi,ja eto imam osjećaj da kad bi došla tamo u centar da bi me oni blijedo gledali....zanima me kome se točno trebam obratiti u vezi toga jer svojim roditeljima sigurno neću iako vi koji ste posvojili djecu možda to nemožete razu

----------


## lucy22

ibee ako ne želiš pitati roditelje  onda jedino što ti preostaje da otiđeš do centra iz kojeg si posvojena i tamo pitaš za savjet, pošto si punoljetna imaš pravo uvida u njihovu evidenciju i dokumentaciju...mislim da ti je to teži put em zbog toga što se sama upuštaš u to em što možeš doživjeti razočaranje... moj savjet ti je da ipak probaš razgovarati s roditeljima iako je to kod vas tabu tema... možeš im i pokazati moj post, isprintaj ga i reci da pročitaju i reci im da si već dovoljno odrasla da neke stvari saznaš... 

Mislim da sam i ja svoje roditelje iznenadila svojom željom da odjednom potražim bio roditelje i znam da im je bilo teško i da sam ih možda i povrijedila na neki način, ali evo sad za ovaj rođendan bio mama mi je poslala sms za rođendan i kad sam im javila veli mama da je i nju zanimalo dal će se sjetiti čestitati mi rođendan...

Moj savjet ti je da ih lijepo posjedneš za stol i objasniš im svoje želje i osjećaje, ali ne na način da misliš samo na sebe i svoje želje i osjećaje...evo npr kod nas to nije bila tabu tema pa sam ja mogla šakom u glavu bubnuti odma o čem se radi, a ti možeš na suptilniji i obzirniji način to napraviti.

Ja da sam na tvom mjestu zamolila bi ih da želim razgovarati s njima o nečem ozbiljnom i posjela za stol... objasnila bi im da ih jako volim i da će mi uvijek biti najbitnije osobe u životu i da ih nikad nebi povrijedila, ali da me muči da li imam braću ili sestre...  pitala bi ih kako bi se oni osjećali da potražim svoje bio roditelje i porazgovarala s njima o tim njihovim strahovima i osjećajima, jer ja ipak mislim da bi oni lakše prošli preko toga da i ti kreneš u potragu za bio roditeljima nego da se tebi desi nešto u toj potrazi kao npr da se razočaraš i slično... reci im da znaš da im nije lako o tome pričati jer su te jako željeli i jer su te odgojili kao da si njihova bio kćer(neznam se kak drukčije izraziti), ali da ih moliš za pomoć, reci im da znaš da njih ne znaima ko su tvoji bio roditelji ali reci da te pokušaju shvatiti da i ti imaš neke želje i potrebe i zamoli ih ako im je preteško da ti pomognu u potrazi da ti samo daju podatke koje imaju, trebaju ti samo imena za početak recimo, da ćeš shvatiti ako im je to teško ali reci da bi rađe da su oni uz tebe na tomputu nego da se sama upuštaš u to, isto tako možeš im reći da pošto si punoljetna da znaš da imaš pravo u uvid podataka u domu iz kojeg si posvojena i da ako oni ne žele pomoći da možeš bez problema i sama saznati ali da si se ipak njima obratila za pomoć jer im ne želiš raditi iza leđa i da se osjećaju izostavljeno ili slično i reci im da trebaš podršku jer postoji i mogućnost razočaranja i da ih i zato trebaš uz sebe da te utješe ako bude potrebe...

pa ćeš vidjeti što će reči,možda ako se na taj ili sličan način postaviš možda razmisle malo o svemu pa ipak odluče pomoći, ako želiš možeš mi se javiti na mail pa ako ikako mogu pomoći rado ću, bilo kako i ako ipak na kraju odlučiš sama u tu pustolovinu bez da razgovaraš s roditeljima da ti onda bar ja budem podrška, jer ipak da imaš bar jednu osobu uz sebe za svki slučaj...evo ostvaljam ti svoj mail pa se javi ako misliš da ti mogu bilo kako pomoći tebi ili bilo kome drugome moj mail je tu pa ako neko treba pomoć nek se javi ako budem mogla rado ću pomoci---  strumfeta1990@gmail.com

----------


## Mala cura

bokk ljudi...ja sam isto posvojeno dijete vec 17 god, i zanima me dali se itko od posvojenih tu našao sa bioloskim roditeljima??

----------


## Mala cura

bolje da pitam kakvi osjecaji su vas preplavili??? Ja sada imam 17 i nisam sigurna dali zelim upozati svoje bioloske roditelje, iako mi ne predstavljaju nista bitno u životu želim znati neke odg na pitanj...al moja mama niije bas odusevljena tom idejom..pa nezz sta da napravim..

----------


## ArI MaLi

dobrodošla, Mala Cura  :Smile: 
nadam se da će se netko javiti kako bi ti možda pomogao svojim iskustvom, ja sam posvojitelj i pokušavam svoje djete odgajati najbolje što znam i mogu i što mislim da je ispravno, pa tako mislim kada će htjet krenuti u potragu za svojom biloškom obitelji da ću je podržati i biti uz nju... e sad... to sad mislim svim svojim srcem, ne znam hoće li mi to biti teško, ali znam da ne teže nego njoj..

evo ti jedna prića ako je do sad nisi pročitala http://www.uskportal.ba/index.php?st...tervju&vid=120 prića je o jednom mladom dečku koji je išao tražiti svoju biološku obitelj

a kad budeš spremna bila bi ti baš zahvalna kada bi podjelila i ti svoju priću sa nama

----------


## Mala cura

ArI MaLi svakako zahvaljujem na dobrodošlici i na priči... inače nisam je pričala al stvarno me potakla na razmišljanje.. D ali je zaista bitno traziti bioloske roditelje kad su ovi  ucinili sve za mene:pružili mi dom, ljubav,obrazovanje, ma svee...

----------


## nana74

Pozdrav Mala curo!
To što želiš naći biološke roditelje je sasvim normalno. Moja djeca su mlađa od tebe ali imaju želju jednog dana upoznati i biološke roditelje. Nije baš da mi je ideja divna (mislim si, pa valjda smo im dovoljni...), ali je normalna i namjeravamo biti uz njih kada će krenuti na taj put, znamo da će im pomoć trebati. 
Svatko od nas (otprilike u tvojoj dobi) želi što više saznati otkuda smo, zašto smo baš takvi kakvi jesmo i slično. Oni koji su odrasli u biološkoj obitelji  razgovaraju s roditeljima, a tvojim roditeljima te informacije nedostaju i normalno je da ih želiš saznati. 
To što se tvojoj mami ideja baš ne sviđa ne znači da te neće podržati i da će te ostaviti samu, baš suprotno - bit će uz tebe kao i svih ovih godina. I to što želiš upoznati biološke roditelje ne znači da roditelje ne voliš već si zaokupljena sobom (što je normalno i ok) i nedostaje ti nešto... 
Vjerujem da ćeš naći svoje korijene, ali ćeš vidjeti da su oni najbitniji u tvom srcu.  :Smile:

----------


## Mala cura

da tako i moji. čim pocnem sa majkom razgovarat o toj mogucnosti da potrazim jednog dana bioloske, ona odmah pocne kolutati ocima..Al evo  iskreno govorim ja još uvijek nisam sigurna dali to zelim saznati samo zbog radoznalosti(inace djeca u sk me uvijek zadirkuju kao ajde ti nemas pravo glasa ni neznas ko te napravio)-bas tim rijecima mi odg- pa to zelim doznatii samo da im znam nesto odgovorit ili to zelim zbog sebe... Inace uopce mi do bioloskih nije stalo ni najmanje i da mi ona neznam koju pricu isprica nebih joj to oprostila jer mi nije jasno kako to čovijek moze napraviti a da ga kasnije to ne muci i da me barem potraži...  :Sad:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> da tako i moji. čim pocnem sa majkom razgovarat o toj mogucnosti da potrazim jednog dana bioloske, ona odmah pocne kolutati ocima..Al evo  iskreno govorim ja još uvijek nisam sigurna dali to zelim saznati samo zbog radoznalosti(inace djeca u sk me uvijek zadirkuju kao ajde ti nemas pravo glasa ni neznas ko te napravio)-bas tim rijecima mi odg- pa to zelim doznatii samo da im znam nesto odgovorit ili to zelim zbog sebe... Inace uopce mi do bioloskih nije stalo ni najmanje i da mi ona neznam koju pricu isprica nebih joj to oprostila jer mi nije jasno kako to čovijek moze napraviti a da ga kasnije to ne muci i da me barem potraži...


upadam kao totalni padobranac
mala curo, iskreno se nadam da te nikako necu povrijediti, ali moram ti reci da mislim da si apsolutno nespremna potraziti bioloske roditelje
naglasavam da nisam ni majka, i mozda ce ispasti da nemam pravo suditi o tom
najvise me muci ovaj dio da ne osjecas nista prema bioloskim roditeljima, ali joj nkada neces oprostiti sto te ostavila, ocito je tu previse tvojih tuznih emocija i jednostavno previse osjecaja, iako ti kazes da ne osjećas
zapravo neznam koliko godina imas, pretpostavljam da si mlada i vjerojatno jos zbunjena svojim ulaskom u svijet odraslih, pa bi mozda bilo dobro prvo srediti svoj zivot, steci neku sigurnost, pa onda i ako ih i tada budes ne osjećala ili stogod tada osjećala, potrazis
imam osjećaj da bi se sada to "upoznavanje" lose odrazilo na tebe
to je samo moje razmisljanje, jer me je stvarno rastuzilo tvoje shvacanje toga sto si ostavljena
za utjehu, ja sam odrasla sa svojim biološkim roditeljima pa sam često imala osjećaj da nemam tatu, iako je bio samnom
moj stari je iz moje danasnje perspektive zanimljiv lik, kad sam bila mlada apsolutna nocna mora od oca, naprosto neke stvari u zivotu traze malo vise godina
naravno s 17 ili 19 godina da mi je to neko rekao smatrala bih ga idiotom
u svakom slucaju zelim ti sve najbolje u zivotu

----------


## Mala cura

> najvise me muci ovaj dio da ne osjecas nista prema bioloskim roditeljima, ali joj nkada neces oprostiti sto te ostavila, ocito je tu previse tvojih tuznih emocija i jednostavno previse osjecaja, iako ti kazes da ne osjećas
> zapravo neznam koliko godina imas, pretpostavljam da si mlada i vjerojatno jos zbunjena svojim ulaskom u svijet odraslih, pa bi mozda bilo dobro prvo srediti svoj zivot, steci neku sigurnost, pa onda i ako ih i tada budes ne osjećala ili stogod tada osjećala, potrazis
> imam osjećaj da bi se sada to "upoznavanje" lose odrazilo na tebe
> to je samo moje razmisljanje, jer me je stvarno rastuzilo tvoje shvacanje toga sto si ostavljena
> za utjehu, ja sam odrasla sa svojim biološkim roditeljima pa sam često imala osjećaj da nemam tatu, iako je bio samnom
> moj stari je iz moje danasnje perspektive zanimljiv lik, kad sam bila mlada apsolutna nocna mora od oca, naprosto neke stvari u zivotu traze malo vise godina
> naravno s 17 ili 19 godina da mi je to neko rekao smatrala bih ga idiotom
> u svakom slucaju zelim ti sve najbolje u zivotu


Ne ljutim se uopće niti si me povrijedila..i sama sam u jednom dijelu rekla da ne znam zasto to  želim/ne želim učiniti...A za god fali mi 2 mj do 17...a nego kako trebam shvatit ostavljanje??' e i da ti kažem i sada kad sam posvojena moj otac uopce ne sudjeluje u mom odgoju i sta god ga pitam on nikad nema vremena...za razliku od majke!!

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Upravo sam pročitala priču Zorana Antičevića i rasplakala sam se, vjerojatno kao i svi ostali kad je čitaju. Znam još jednu priču iz susjedstva koja je vrlo slična, djevojčica od 14 godina upoznala je svoju biološku majku, ali je odmah shvatila da joj ona ništa ne znači i poslije ju nikad više nije htjela vidjeti. Danas je to prekrasna djevojka, studentica, prekrasno odgojena na ponos svojoj obitelji.

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Mala curo, mislim da je jako ružno od tvojih prijatelja ako ti govore da što ti znaš, ne znaš ni tko te rodio. Predlažem ti da im na to odgovoriš da ne znaš tko te rodio, ali znaš tko te odgojio, a to je puno važnije. Ja sad imam 34 godine i puno više cijenim svoje roditelje sada kad sam zrela osoba, nego kad sam imala 17. Tada su mi išli na živce jer su bili strogi, a sad znam da su samo bili brižni i da su željeli da izrastem u dobru i pristojnu osobu. Vjeruj mi, jako je teško biti roditelj, to vidim po svojim prijateljicama, a i radim u školi i stalno pratim probleme u obiteljima, i samo zamisli koliko ljubavi imaju ljudi koji su spremni odgajati i voljeti dijete koje nije njihovo biološko. Tvoja majka te rodila iz svoga srca, a to je nešto veličanstveno, to je ljubav najsličnija božanskoj ljubavi i zato umjesto da trošiš vrijeme razmišljajući o biološkoj majci, radije se posveti svojoj majci koja je tu uz tebe i sigurno je željna tvoje ljubavi, tvojih zagrljaja i tvojih osmijeha. Sretno!

----------


## Mala cura

[QUOTE=DanijelaDanči;2220385]Mala curo, mislim da je jako ružno od tvojih prijatelja ako ti govore da što ti znaš, ne znaš ni tko te rodio. Predlažem ti da im na to odgovoriš da ne znaš tko te rodio, ali znaš tko te odgojio, a to je puno važnije.
Upravo to sam im i odgovorila...ma ne zamaram se puno bio majkom samo razmisljam malo o tome,ipak bi me se to trebalo ticat....

----------


## nana74

Dobro jutro Mala curo!
Moje je mišljenje ovakvo - rodila te tvoja majka koja ti je, bez obzira na sve prije i kasnije, odlučila podariti život. Srećom, pronašla si se s ljudima koji su ti pružili dom i ljubav, brigu i zaštitu - tvojim roditeljima. Ti znaš čija si. To što te rodio netko drugi, nije ni toliko bitno. Ti imaš mamu i tatu. Imaš i tatu, iako ti se čini da najčešće nije prisutan (neki tate vole izmigoljiti).
Žao mi je što te gnjave 'prijatelji' (pravi prijatelji to ne rade jedni drugima). I moju kćer su gnjavili u školi pa smo reagirali i ja i učiteljica i to se sredilo (ti si starija pa se to ne može tako rješavati, osim ako imate pedagoga ili psihologa u školi koji bi ti možda pomogli oko toga). Najčešće takva ruganja prestaju sa srednjom školom. Kako si vjerojatno drugi srednje (i provest ćeš još dosta vremena u školi), možda da pokušaš razgovarati sa stručnim suradnikom u školi da razmisli o tome kako reagirati u školi da ti kolege prestanu s tim glupostima (ne boj se, neće doći u razred i reći 'to se ne smije' - može se to puno bolje napraviti  :Smile: ).

----------


## Mala cura

Pa nemam baš neka dobra iskustav sa tim rješavanjem sa stručnim suradnicima poškoli...to se nije rjšilo ni u osnovnoj  a u srednjoj ni pogovtovo..bilo je nekoliko pokusaja od strane razrednice skupa s mojim roditelkjima al bezuspješno. To je jednostavno tako i s tim se trebam naučiti živjeti..J avim vam se za god dana kad napunim 18..Tad cu rec sto sam odlucila i kako se stvari zbivaju.  :Smile: )

----------


## DanijelaDanči

Žao mi je što imaš takva iskustva. Ja baš radim u srednjoj školi i mogu reći da kod nas i psihologinja i pedagoginja i profesori vrlo ozbiljno pristupaju svakom problemu. Naravno, to se ne radi tako da se direktno proziva učenike, već se rade radionice i tematski satovi razrednika na kojima se općenito, načelno o tome govori. Probaj ovako: obrati se profesoru vjeronauka ili etike (što već imaš) i razgovaraj s njim/s njom u četiri oka i zamoli ga/nju da napravi jednu nastavnu jedinicu na kojoj će govoriti o obitelji i o tome kakve obitelji sve postoje i na koje se sve načine može postati roditelj (npr. ima puno razvedenih roditelja, jednoroditeljskih obitelji, neki imaju skrbnike i sl.). To će biti zanimljiva tema u kojoj će se i neki drugi pronaći. Važno je da se razvije osjećaj tolerancije i shvaćanje da je svaki tip obitelji jednako vrijedan, ako je obitelj skladna i ako se ljudi vole. Poznajem puno ljudi koji imaju samo mamu i nisu ništa manje vrijedni ili manje sposobni zbog toga. Ima i onih koji žive s biloškim roditeljima pa su svejedno nesretni i nezadovoljni.

Samo da zaključim: iznenađena sam da su naši srednjoškolci tako okrutni i da uživaju u tome da drugome nanose psihičku bol. Oni možda to doživljavaju kao šalu ni ne shvaćajući kako je teško onome koji to mora slušati.

Mala curo, sretno!

----------


## lucy22

Drage moje, evo mene nakon dužeg vremena, sad nadoknađujem propuštene postove, naime rodila sam i drugu bebicu pa mi je doma gužva(snađi se druže)... Još se nisam našla sa svojom bio-mamom, poslala mi je poruku za rođendan i od tad se nismo čule, još ju nisam išla upoznati face to face, al sad više nisam ni sigurna da bi baš htjela... Sve važne informacije koje su me zanimale sam uspijela preko telefona izvući i tak da je za sad na stand by opciji, ako se javi odgovorim na sms i to je to...i to iz razloga koji netko gore navodi, mislim da mala cura al nisam sigurna,da sad ne tražim, ne osjećam ništa prema njoj... ok ne krivim ju da me dala na posvajanje, nakon kaj sam čula kak živi i kakve su okolnosti bile u ono vrijeme u njenom životu ne krivim ju al ni nemam želje da se nekako bolje povežemo u smislu mama-kćer. Moji roditelji(posvojitelji) isto ništa ne pitaju u vezi nje, jedino što je mama pitala dal mi je čestitala rođendan i kad sam rekla da je mami su suze navrle na oči, sad neznam dal je to bilo zbog toga jer se stavila u njenu kožu ili nekaj drugo je bilo, nisam pitala. Naime saznala sam da nemam braće, ona je bila mlada kad me rodila, po njenoj priči tata ju je vukao za nos i lagao, kao neka zabranjena ljubav il nešt slično, neznam detalje nisam uspjela preko telefona saznat sve, sad ima dečka i planira se ženiti al tek kad taj tip prihvati mene kao njenu kćer na kaj sam ja odma odbrusila da nek na mene ne računa u svojoj obitelji(ne u tom stilu, na puno pristojniji i suptilniji način), zna da imam obitelj i da imam 2 djece, rekla je da su joj unuci, na kaj sam ja opet urgirala da nije tak..sad kad razmišljam o tome kak sam ju otpilila nije ni čudo da se žena javila samo da mi rođendan čestita, al kad jednostavno nebi htela da si na leđa nakopam probleme (vezane uz nju), u smislu da mi se pojavi na vratima i da mi sad nakon tolko godina ide izigravati mamu ili nedaj Bože baku mojoj djeci. Jednostavno neznam kak bi se morala prema njoj odnositi pošto nemam nikakve osjećaje prema njoj, ni kao mami ni kao da ju hoću upoznati u pravom smislu riječi.

Molim vas recite što mislite o ovoj poruci i dal nisam bila preoštra prema njoj: Gledajte, ja bih željela da ondam na početku razjasnimo neke stvari, da poslije nebi bilo izenađenja kako s moje tako i s vaše strane. Ja sam vas potražila iz razloga što me zanima prošlost, ali mi zakonski nismo ni ku kakvom rodu, zahvalna sam vam što ste me rodili i dali na posvajanje, a i nemam neku namjeru uplitati vam se u život, tako da mislim da bi se trebali bez obzira na mene udati ako vam je to u planu i ako se slažete s tom osobom s kojom živite. Ne bih vas željela povrijediti , al nakon što se upoznamo i porazgovaramo ne bih htjela da se previše vežete, nego da se samo povremeno jedna drugoj javimo da smo dobro i to je to, nadam se da ćete me razumjeti.

To sam ja njoj napisala u jednom sms-u molim vas za mišljenje, dal sam bila preoštra i da vama to napiše dijete koje ste dali na posvajanje da li bi ipak probali češće stupiti s njom u kontakt ili bi kao i moja mama samo poslali poruku za rođendan? Mislim dal bi se trudili saznati čim više o svom djetetu... hvala vam na odgovoru..

E da i dajte please savjet da se ja njoj probam prva javiti sms-om pa da vidim dal će odgovoriti ili da čekam da se ona dalje prva javi? Mislim ja da sam na njenom mjestu ja bi ipak tu i tam poslala poruku da vidim dal je sve uredu, a ona ništa!!!!!! :Mad:   Neznam ni kaj bi morala očekivati od nje nakon kaj sam joj onakvu poruku napisala, al ja sa sam na njenom mjestu mene ni ta poruka nebi zaustavila.

Probudili se klinci i moram gibat, javim se uskoro...

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Kiss:  hvala što se javljaš .. meni je to zbilja vrlo vrlo bitno i veliko ti hvala

ja ti nažalost ne mogu odgovoriti ali mogu reći svoje mišljenje; odgovore znaš i sama i sve kako se osiječaš tako trebaš i postupit, poruka mi se nije činila preoštra, neka se na početku zna što tražiš... a ovo javljanje, zbilja nisam pametna.. sama moraš prosuditi jel ti je to zbilja važno? možda bi ipak trebala se nać sa njom i da raščistiš neke stvari i sama sa sobom..

 :Heart:  samo nam piši..

----------


## lucy22

ma meni je malo čudno da se ona meni opče ne javlja, pa sam mislila da sam možda preoštra bila s tom porukom, mislim da sam ja na njenom mjestu probala bi se čim više informirati i saznati o sjetetu, a ne da onda tak reagiram da se rasplačem kad saznam da je živa i zdrava i da se onda ne udostojim ni javiti da je sve ok. nebi htjela da mi bane na vratima i neznam kakvu bliskost al pa da se tu i tam javi da je sve ok, mislim da to nebi trebal biti neki problem ili?

----------


## Zdenka2

Mislim da poruka nije preoštra - ona je prirodna posljedica svega što je bilo. Ne radi se o istjerivanju krivnje, ali bilo je što je bilo i to se ne da više vratiti. 

S druge strane, nekako mi se čini da kod tebe ipak postoje podvojeni osjećaji - istovremena potreba za razjašenjenjima, možda i bliskošću, kao i strah od toga. Zato mislim isto kao i Ari Mali - možda se treba naći i vidjeti što je to što te muči i što muči tvoju biološku majku. Ali bez forsiranja, u skladu s osjećajima - vrijeme će pokazati pravi trenutak.

----------


## Aradija

I ja sam pomislila slicno kao Zdenka i Ari Mali. Mozda bi ti nakon susreta bila jasnija i sopstvena osecanja ili bi nasla neki mir. Mozda bi to bio jedini susret a mozda bi se opet ponekad vidjale to se verujem unapred ne zna. Ali u svakom slucaju bioloska majka te ne moze naterati na vidjanja ako to tebi ne bude odgovaralo, kao i drugim ljudima sto stavis do znanja da ne zelis ili koliko zelis da ih vidjas tako i njoj isto.

----------


## anin

> *to je samo moje razmisljanje, jer me je stvarno rastuzilo tvoje shvacanje toga sto si ostavljena
> *


Ona koja nije pisala, tvoj post je definitivno pozitivan i dobronamjeran, u puno toga si u pravu (u dijelu nespremnosti za susret itd), ali htjela sam skrenuti pažnju na ovu rečenicu koju sam citirala, i to pitanjem: A kakvo bi trebalo biti shvaćanje nekoga tko je ostavljen o tome što je ostavljen?? Da, to shvaćanje je kod usvojene djece apriori tužno, negativno i sl, i koliko god nemaju za to razloga i koliko god su njihove priče takve da su činom ostavljanja i posvajanja zapravo spašeni, bilo bi ako ne ludo, onda zasigurno vrlo čudno reagirati na način "Oni koji su me napravili i rodili su me se odmah riješili, juupii!" Razumiješ? To je jednostavno tako, da to "ostavljanje", ostavljene više ili manje boli i to kao takvo treba prihvatiti, sve osjećaje vezane s tim treba prihvatiti, reći "to je ok" i krenuti dalje. Moje mišljenje.

Puno, puno ljudi uvjerava posvojenu djecu da se nemaju razloga tako osjećati, da to nije osobno, i sve to stoji, ali moje iskustvo nažalost potvrđuje da ostavljene osobe ipak to "ostavljanje" doživljavaju negativno, njima (nama) to jest osobno :Smile: , nije ostavljena susjedova kokoš nego mi, eto, a oni koji nisu prošli to iskustvo jesu naši najbliži i jako su dobronamjerni, ali oni osobno nisu prošli to iskustvo (sit gladnom ne vjeruje).

Meni je moja mama rekla (u vrijeme kad smo još o tome znale i razgovarat), kad bi vidjela moje negativne osjećaje, nešto tipa "E, da je tebi bilo dobro-lijepo i sl u tvom djetinjstvu, ne bi ti to tako osjećala", povezujući dakle sve sa sobom, gledajući stvari iz svoje perspektive, i nije bilo načina da je uvjerim, da moje negativno doživljavanje i prisutne emocije koje to prate, a u vezi s "ostavljanjem" nemaju AMA BAŠ NIKAKVE VEZE  sa tijekom mog djetinjstva, ljubavlju prema roditeljima i sreći ili nesreći koju sam tijekom odrastanja doživljavala...eto  :Grin:

----------


## anin

> ma meni je malo čudno da se ona meni opče ne javlja, pa sam mislila da sam možda preoštra bila s tom porukom, mislim da sam ja na njenom mjestu probala bi se čim više informirati i saznati o sjetetu, a ne da onda tak reagiram da se rasplačem kad saznam da je živa i zdrava i da se onda ne udostojim ni javiti da je sve ok. nebi htjela da mi bane na vratima i neznam kakvu bliskost al pa da se tu i tam javi da je sve ok, mislim da to nebi trebal biti neki problem ili?



 napisah odgovor, al obrisalo mi se sve, evo pišem ponovo, nadam se da ću se uspjet sjetit što sam već napisala..

Nisi bila preoštra, zaslužila je..
  S druge strane, meni da si napisala takvu poruku, ni ja ti se ne bih javljala više od 2 puta godišnje, tako bih shvatila dio o povremenom javljanju..
 Ona, tko će je znati sad, što je ona i kako shvatila, možda se ne želi nametati, možda se i ona boji, a možda je sebična gadura  :Confused: 
Primjetila sam da mi, posvojeni, uopće ne razumijemo "drugu stranu" tj biološke, ne razumijemo njihove postupke, reakcije...Bilo bi dobro da oni imaju neku temu pa da napišu viđenje sa svoje strane..

I još nešto, čini mi se da si skroz podvojena, otpiliš je, a onda ne želiš da je to zaustavi tj pišeš da tebe ne bi zaustavilo..Imaš oprečna očekivanja spram nje, i nisam sigirna da će se to riješit i ako se vidite..
Oprosti ako ti se moje riječi čine predirektne, ja sve pišem iz svoje perspektive, i meni je slično...i oprečna sam isto..

sretno i piši

----------


## baka

Hrabro je ovako izravno razgovarati o tako složenim okolnostima kao što je posvajanje, biološki roditelji...veliki su to životni izazovi. No čini mi se neopravdana bojazan susreta sa biološkim roditeljima, jer oni su znali za svoje djete i pružili su koliko su mogli, dakle premalo da to dijete odraste i osamostali se. U toj mogućoj situaciji susreta, zrelija mi se čine ta njihova biološka djeca, pa im želim da obave taj susret (sa ili bez pomoći "pravih" roditelja) i dalje krenu kroz život kako su se već uputili.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Ona koja nije pisala, tvoj post je definitivno pozitivan i dobronamjeran, u puno toga si u pravu (u dijelu nespremnosti za susret itd), ali htjela sam skrenuti pažnju na ovu rečenicu koju sam citirala, i to pitanjem: A kakvo bi trebalo biti shvaćanje nekoga tko je ostavljen o tome što je ostavljen?? Da, to shvaćanje je kod usvojene djece apriori tužno, negativno i sl, i koliko god nemaju za to razloga i koliko god su njihove priče takve da su činom ostavljanja i posvajanja zapravo spašeni, bilo bi ako ne ludo, onda zasigurno vrlo čudno reagirati na način "Oni koji su me napravili i rodili su me se odmah riješili, juupii!" Razumiješ? To je jednostavno tako, da to "ostavljanje", ostavljene više ili manje boli i to kao takvo treba prihvatiti, sve osjećaje vezane s tim treba prihvatiti, reći "to je ok" i krenuti dalje. Moje mišljenje.


Tako je. Svako ostavljeno dijete mora to ostavljanje odžalovati da bi moglo krenuti dalje. Uvjeravanje da to ne postoji i da nema razloga za žaljenje, da su posvojitelji jedini roditelji djeteta i da nakon posvajanja nestaje prošlost i bol, ne pomažu, naprotiv.

----------


## alga

> Tako je. Svako ostavljeno dijete mora to ostavljanje odžalovati da bi moglo krenuti dalje. Uvjeravanje da to ne postoji i da nema razloga za žaljenje, da su posvojitelji jedini roditelji djeteta i da nakon posvajanja nestaje prošlost i bol, ne pomažu, naprotiv.


na tragu ovoga sto si rekla, zanimalo bi me sto mislite kako bi se trebalo postaviti prema (vecem) djetetu koje je ostavljeno (ali poznaje bio roditelje, no sa njima nije o tome razgovarao) i negira te osjecaje? mi oko njega vidimo niz problema koji proizlaze iz toga sto to nije odzalio, ima stav: nemam ja kome sta oprastati,  ne razmisljam o tome. Mislimo da se stiti da ne bi bio povrijeden time da se pravi da ga taj dio zivota ne zanima niti dira, pa se niti ne upusta u razgovor o tome. No i mi mislimo da bi trebalo poraditi na tome, ali zbog tog obrambenog stava koji je zauzeo, niti se mi ne usudimo krenuti u takav razgovor, jer nam se cini “minsko polje”. Lako je sa onima koji su taj problem osvijestili i spremni raditi na tome ili o tome razmisljati. Ali sto sa izrazito zatvorenom osobom? Osobito me zanima kako to vide “djeca” koja na ovoj temi pisu koji su se i sami borili sa tim problemom? Koji je najbolji put, a da se nikoga ne povrijedi?

----------


## Zdenka2

Nisi napisala u kojem si odnosu prema tom djetetu, ali pretpostavljam da nije tvoje. Mislim da je jako teško pristupiti s takvom tememom djetetu već velikom djetetu koje po prirodi svoje dobi štiti svoju intimu. Zato treba odmah početi odgovarati na djetetova pitanja i poticati razgovor o tome još dok je ono malo. 

Rekla bih da je vrlo vjerojatna tvoja procjena da se dijete štiti šutnjom da ne bi bilo povrijeđeno. Razgovor bi sigurno bio ljekovit, samo je pitanje kako do njega doći, kad postoji taj snažni obrambeni mehanizam. Ja bih se na vašem mjestu poslužila taktikom dobre prilike - ne bih zametala razgovor na silu nego bih čekala da se negdje pojavi nekakva pukotina u tom djetetovom štitu, neka naznaka da bi razgovor mogao uslijediti i tada bih pružila priliku za takav razgovor. Priprema za to je otvoren i iskren odnos s tim djetetom kad se radi o drugim, za njega lakšim pitanjima. Mislim da treba pažljivo osluškivati znakove koje samo dijete daje, jer potreba za rješavanjem tog problema sigurno postoji.

----------


## ivanas

alga koliko se sjećm, vi ste udomitelji?

----------


## lucy22

Anin e da na to sam mislila, dal bi znači i neko od vas da dobije takvu poruku se isto tak malo javljal...ma ne očekujem ja od nje da se svako malo javlja, neg sam se stavila u njenu kožu ajmo tak reči al s mojim karakterom pa ja za sebe velim da bi bila uporna pa da mi neznam kakva poruka dođe...s jedne strane mi je super kaj ne navaljuje kaj se samo povremeno javlja, a s druge bi hela čim više info od nje da znam s kim imam posla... tj mislim da sam se malo splašila da si neku glupost ne navučem za vrat pa sam zato tak malo bi pa malo nebi...

Iskreno po jednoj strani htjela bi ju već jednom upoznati da vidim s kim imam posla i kakva je žena u zbilji, al nisam ni sama sigurna da mi je to pametna odluka pa ju sve nekako odgađam...jer nebi htjela da si navučem probleme...ma nisam ni sama pametna :Confused: neznam:: :Undecided:

----------


## Aradija

Alga,
a da pokusate nekim indirektnim nacinom? Mislim npr na druzenje sa drugom usvojenom decom, gledanje filmova sa tematikom usvajanja, citanje knjiga... Nesto sto bi bilo povod da sagleda kako su se druge osobe u njegovoj situaciji nosile sa usvajanjem pa da to prenese i na sebe... Ja sam taj indirektni nacin primenila kod mog deteta. Naime kod nas sam mu ja ispricala kad je pitao i ko je hraniteljica i ko je bioloska majka i ko sam ja, pa je sto je redje nas malisan pitao i za bioloskog oca pa smo mu rekli i ko je bioloski otac ko hranitelj a ko usvojeni otac. Uz sve to cuo je prilikom konacnog usvajanja podatke o bioloskim roditeljima (kod nas se resenje cita naglas pred nama i detetom a nase dete je vec dovoljno veliko da moze da razume ako ne sve a ono jedan deo toga). I opet mi se cinilo da je on obrisao bioloske roditelje, ne pita, nakon citanja tog resenja o konacnom usvajanju bio je malo tuznjikav. Zato me je pre neki dan pitao o nekoj bebi koja je dosla kod hraniteljice kod koje je on ziveo. Onda sam mu ja objasnila kako to ide, gde su bioloski roditelji, zasto boravi kod hraniteljice, kako se dolazi do novih roditelja i kako se odlazi kod njih. Opet je bio malo tuzan i jasno mi je da je to povezao sa sobom tj da mu je jasno kako sve to ide, ali ne postavlja direktna pitanja... no stici cemo valjda i do toga...

Lucy,
mozda nisi spremna... Samo nemoj mnogo zamisljati sebe na mestu bioloske majke, jer niste u istoj poziciji, koliko god da se iz tvog ugla moze ciniti da su njeni razlozi ovakvi ili onakvi oni mogu biti sasvim drugaciji nego sto ti mislis. Iako i ja pokusavam da se stavim u ulogu mog malisana ja isto ne mogu da to ucinim sasvim i zato su ova iskustva koja vi pisete ovde nama koji smo usvojili decu dragocena. Mislim da je to tako u svemu, lepo je da se ljudi trude da razumeju nekog u sasvim razlicitoj zivotnoj situaciji ali to cesto bude tesko i pogresno.

----------


## alga

hvala vam na odgovorima, no da jos malo pojasnim (ivanas, dobro se sjecas)..
radi se o djetetu od 16 god. znaci zato mi savjet od Aradije nazalost vise ne pomaze, jer smo sve to prerasli. dakle on ima stav kao recimo odrasli., koji je sa tim dijelom zakljucio i (pravi se) da mu to nista ne znaci. poanta je da je ostavljen (znaci usvojen ili ne je manje vazno), i da se tu temu nesmije dirati, pravi se da mu je svejedno, a vidimo da zbog toga ima dosta problema,  pa bi mi bilo dragocijeno iskustvo djece koje se javljaju na ovu temu da vidim stvar sa njihove perspektive – upustati se u takav razgovor ili ne, ako da, na koji nacin, koje bi bile moguce posljedice..da li ste imali takav obrambeni stav i da li je bilo bolje ili ne to rjesavati..sta ste zeljeli? to zadnje mi je vazno jer mi se ponekad cini da bi zelio da mu citam misli i rijesim sve, a ponekad mi se cini da zeli da ga pustim na miru i ne kopam po nicemu, jer  onda ispada “jadan” a to ne zeli biti. no to je sve moje subjektivno, zato bi rado cula misljenje vas ovdje koji ste to prosli.

----------


## anin

> Anin e da na to sam mislila, dal bi znači i neko od vas da dobije takvu poruku se isto tak malo javljal...ma ne očekujem ja od nje da se svako malo javlja, neg sam se stavila u njenu kožu ajmo tak reči al s mojim karakterom pa ja za sebe velim da bi bila uporna pa da mi neznam kakva poruka dođe...s jedne strane mi je super kaj ne navaljuje kaj se samo povremeno javlja, a s druge bi hela čim više info od nje da znam s kim imam posla... tj mislim da sam se malo splašila da si neku glupost ne navučem za vrat pa sam zato tak malo bi pa malo nebi...
> 
> Iskreno po jednoj strani htjela bi ju već jednom upoznati da vidim s kim imam posla i kakva je žena u zbilji, al nisam ni sama sigurna da mi je to pametna odluka pa ju sve nekako odgađam...jer nebi htjela da si navučem probleme...ma nisam ni sama pametnaneznam::



Ne mogu ti puno pomoći u toj "bi-nebi" dilemi, samo sam htjela reći (ukoliko to pomaže)da te potpuno razumijem,svaku tvoju miso, strah, dilemu, trilemu... Proživljavam isto, pa zato, i sama nisam pametna, i sama odgađam, čekam da mi dozrije neka (bilo koja) odluka, al nikako dočekat...Ima dana kad mislim jedno, i dana kad mislim nešto drugo... i tako...željela bih "osjetiti" odluku, onako, da budem sigurna kako (i da li )djelovati...A najčešće, u vezi cijele te situacije, ni sama sebe ne razumijem...bit će valjda bolje  :Love:

----------


## anin

> hvala vam na odgovorima, no da jos malo pojasnim (ivanas, dobro se sjecas)..
> radi se o djetetu od 16 god. znaci zato mi savjet od Aradije nazalost vise ne pomaze, jer smo sve to prerasli. dakle on ima stav kao recimo odrasli., koji je sa tim dijelom zakljucio i (pravi se) da mu to nista ne znaci. poanta je da je ostavljen (znaci usvojen ili ne je manje vazno), i da se tu temu nesmije dirati, pravi se da mu je svejedno, a vidimo da zbog toga ima dosta problema,  pa bi mi bilo dragocijeno iskustvo djece koje se javljaju na ovu temu da vidim stvar sa njihove perspektive – upustati se u takav razgovor ili ne, ako da, na koji nacin, koje bi bile moguce posljedice..da li ste imali takav obrambeni stav i da li je bilo bolje ili ne to rjesavati..sta ste zeljeli? to zadnje mi je vazno jer mi se ponekad cini da bi zelio da mu citam misli i rijesim sve, a ponekad mi se cini da zeli da ga pustim na miru i ne kopam po nicemu, jer  onda ispada “jadan” a to ne zeli biti. no to je sve moje subjektivno, zato bi rado cula misljenje vas ovdje koji ste to prosli.



Savršeno si ovo opisala, pogotovo dio kad kažeš "ponekad bi želio da mu riješim sve, a ponekad da ga pustim na miru", našla sam se u tim riječima..
Evo tražila si iskustvo "djece"u vezi svog pitanja, pa ću probati dati neko svoje mišljenje, a tko na kraju zna što je ispravno, svi smo različiti..

Prvo.Definitivno se pravi da mu je svejedno, pa to nemoj (i vidim nisi) povjerovati. Nije mu svejedno. On se ljuti na sebe baš zato što mu nije svejedno, ali ipak mu nije svejedno. Misli nešto tipa "nije me briga, zašto bi me bilo briga, to nitko ne zaslužuje, to je tako i gotovo, i neću ni sebi ni drugima pokazati da me je briga, jer stvarno želim da me se to ne tiče i ne želim osjećati što osjećam".On želi biti jak. Sve to što osjeća on je sebi svojim razumom nastojao pojasnit, razum mu je rekao da se ne treba tako osjećati i sad se on tako ponaša (negirajući sve) i nada se da će to jednog dana stvarno biti tako, tj da neće osjećati neke tužne i negativne osjećaje.

Drugo. koliko god to potrajalo, i kako god se "na van" činilo, ono što osjeća ako ne izbaci i ne "preradi" neće ga napustiti nikad.Naravno, neće mu to okupirati život, život teče normalno, ali to će ostati ( u njemu) bolna tema, koju ne može nikad prerast(on sad misli da to može) dok ne izbaci i ne preradi osjećaje.

Treće.Da, trebate s njim pričati. Bilo bi dobro uloviti neki trenutak kad je u fazi "hoću da mi pomogneš i sve riješiš", a ne kad je u fazi "pusti me na miru". Sad, ovaj dio što i kako pričati, ne mogu reći iz iskustva (sa mnom nisu pričali, jedan roditelj nikako, a drugi bolje da i nije), mogu reći kako ja zamišljam da bi trebalo pričati i što bi trebalo reći da njemu bude bolje: a to je vrlo jednostavno, bez velikih rastezanja teme, skretanja s teme u kojekakve širine...treba mu reći samo da je sve što osjeća normalno, da je to u redu tako se osjećati...i da ste tu ako želi još o tome...i kad želi...i to je to

Dakle, jednostavno, odobrit njega i njegove  osjećaje...prihvatit ih...tako da ih prihvati i on...da prihvati sam sebe...da ne bude sam sebi u svojim očima kriv i jadan što se tako osjeća...jer...on ne prihvaća te svoje osjećaje, a sebe krivi što ih osjeća. Bilo bi dobro i pripomenut da i svi drugi u njegovoj situaciji to prolaze...i ponovit da je sve to u redu..za mislit i za osjećat...i da ste tu i da će sve biti u redu..


eto, neznam hoće li ovaj moj post što pomoći, ali barem mali osvrt i jedno razmišljanje na temu   :Smile:

----------


## alga

Anin draga, hvala ti od srca, jako puno si mi pomogla :Love:

----------


## lucy22

Alga draga, koliko sam shvatila sin ti ima 16 godina i poznaje svoje bio roditelje? Ja mislim da je on sad u pubertetu u toj fazi kad se ograđuje od svega, tako sam i ja imala tu fazu kad su me moji znali pitati samo sam odgoovarala čemu da ju idem tražiti, imam vas i to mi je dosta, a onda su se ponekad javili osjećaji poput a kaj da ju ipak potražim i da čujem kaj ima žena za rači... iskreno mislim da bi trebali porezgovarati ali kak Anin veli u onoj fazi hoću, ako ga uhvatiš za razgovor u fazi neću nećeš ništa postići nego možda dobiti kontra efekt. S tim da mislim da možde ne ići na neki razgovor u dužem smislu, nego da je za početak dovoljna sam jedna rečenica: "Mi smo tu za tebe i kad god osjećaš potrebu za razgovorom obrati nam se.(u vezi posvojenja)" ili nešto u tom smislu, sumljam da ćete dobiti željeni rezultata ako budete i dalje pokušavali a on odbijao, mislim da bi trebalo pričekati da se on vama sam otvori al mu svakako prije reči da kad god je on spreman na razgovor da ste tu i da ćete mu rado pomoći i reči što ga zanima. E da i mislim da nije zgoreg da mu možda kažete za ovaj forum, pa da se i on javi, naravno kad stavi nick nitko neće znati da je on, a opet možda se otvori i kaže nam kako se osjeća pa mu možda i mi možemo neka svoja iskustva reći pa da nije sam u svemu, da me krivo ne shvatite vi ste uvijek s njim i sve to štima, al mislim da bi mu dobro možda došlo da upozna nekog ko je kao i on posvojen pa da vidi da nije jedini koji se tako osjeća i da vidi kako su se i drugi riješili tog osjećaja da su ostavljeni. E da i još jedno pitanje za vas, da li vi znate ko su njegovi bio roditelji i da li možda ima braću, naime ovo s braćom bi moga isto tako biti okidač da se otvori i da ipak počne azgovarati s vama, barem je meni bio okidač da idem u potragu makar sam do tog trenutka bila kao i on, neću kaj će mi ona itd. a u sebi sam se pitala kaj je to za ženu. Nadam se da pitanje nije preosobno.
Nadam se da sam bar malo pomogla..

----------


## lucy22

Anin, ja sam samo bila sigurna da hoću saznati dal imam braću, a to nisam mogla preko centra pa mi nije drugo preostalo nego da ju tražim, al sad kad znam da je živa i zdrava i da nemam braću, ni sama neznam kaj hoću dalje, ne paše mi ak mi se javlja, ne paše mi ak mi se ne javlja, ma koma živa... Živo me zanima kak žena izgleda a opet s druge strane me trta... Čekam da si malo ojačam financijsku situaciju i onda odlučujem dal idem dolje na upoznavanje, mislila sam ove godine u zimi al kak sad imam bebicu od 4 mj mislim da mi to nije pametna ideja, a i strah me da se ona ne zalijepi da ima kćer i unuke, jer je probala već u poruci al hvala Bogu kaj sam prek mobitela jača bar sad dok ju još ne poznam uživo pa sam to odma skresala u startu...znaš kak veli Koma u Zauvijek susjedi...KOMA ČOVJEČE!!! :Laughing:  :Grin:

----------


## anin

> Anin draga, hvala ti od srca, jako puno si mi pomogla


Drago mi je  :Love: ..

I da, kako je evo sad i Lucy rekla, svi mi prolazimo sve te faze, poricanje, negiranje i tako to, a on možda misli da osjeća neke "frik" osjećaje, bilo bi dobro da zna da nije sam u tome što prolazi, da je to reakcija svih...

I da, to sam i ja rekla dijelom, a Lucy konkretnije, razgovor da, unaprijed da, jer ukoliko čekate da se sam on vama u vezi toga otvori to možda neće biti nikad, ALI, ukoliko on nije bio taj koji je prvi razgovor započeo, onda samo kratko, da je sve to ok, i da ste tu..

Bit će sve to dobro, on puno ima, ima ljude oko sebe kojima je stalo, a to je najvažnije.. :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Cure, koje ste posvojene, hvala vam što pišete :Love: , jaaaako puno mi znače vaša razmišljanja. Često se sjetim nekih vaših rečenica, i eto vaša iskustva će pomoći drugoj posvojenoj djeci da se osjete da se jedini ne osjećaju tako kako se osjećaju, a nama roditeljima koji vas čitamo, da s više razumijevanja pristupimo svojoj djeci i svemu kroz što će oni prolaziti. 

Da nisam čitala vaša iskustva i literaturu gdje su iznošena iskustva posvojene djece, sigurno bi napravila puno više pogreški i neke koji su vaši roditelji napravili iz neznanja i nerazumijevanja mogu kao roditelj razumijeti. 

Iz cipela roditelja posvojene djece, nama su naša djeca dar, čudo jer smo morali prihvatiti i mogućnost da možda nikad nećemo postati roditelji što je jako bolno i teško, a onda nekim čudom ipak uspiješ. I to je samo sreća i radost , a posvojeno dijete je moralo biti prvo ostavljeno i osjetiti tugu, da bi nakon toga doživjelo radost i ljubav. 

I mislim da je najveći problem ako se ne prizna da ta tuga i svi drugi povezani osjećaji postoje, ja ih osjećam u svojoj djeci i meni je to nekad bolno. A  prva reakcija roditelja je da poželi da bol nestane, da je nema, da dijete ne pati. Pa je nesvjesno gura negirajući je još dublje i povrijeđuje dijete. 

To je bolno i nekim roditeljima, kad pomisle da im je dijete sve to preživljavalo, daleko od njih, a oni živi i zdravi i mogli su se  brinuti o djetetu, samo da su znali da postoji i da su im dozvolili. Ja sam 14 mjeseci čekala svoje treće dijete, vidila njegove suze, čula priče teta kako priča i sanja o mami i morala sjediti doma i čekati umjesto da ga grlim i mazim. I koliko god sebe uvjeravam da je to gotova stvar, i da se za prolivenim mlijekom ne plače, ponekad osjetim ljutnju  i tugu zbog toga. A to nije ništa u uspredbi s onim kako se moje dijete moralo osjećati. 

Osim toga neki roditelji su prije posvojenja prošli kroz mukotrpne postupke potpomognut oplodnje ili samo pokušavali zatrudniti dugi niz godina i doživljavali neuspjehe, trpili netaktične upade i "savjete" okoline i nose i svoju tugu i sve druge osjećaje. (Ja osobno stvarno nisam nikad osjetila žalost ili nešto slično zbog neplodnosti,nisam nikad osjećala da smo neplodni par,odmah smo se prešaltali u glavi na posvojenje tako da su mi ti osjećaji donekle nepoznanica ali znam ljude kojima je to sve bilo ekstremno bolno i teško. Neki koji su posvojili nisu prije dokraja to rješili i to se isto vuče kao neka sjenka u odnosu prema djeci).

Ako želite, pišite u čemu su po vašem mišljenju vaši roditelji-posvojitelji griješili, kako bi vi željeli da su se odnosili prema vašoj prošlosti, posvojenju, osjećajima, reakcijama okoline. Znam da ne mogu promijeniti ono što su djeca doživjela, ali bi voljela izbjeći svoje pogreške i što bolje razumjeti svoju djecu, da im barem toliko olakšam.

----------


## anin

> Cure, koje ste posvojene, hvala vam što pišete, jaaaako puno mi znače vaša razmišljanja. Često se sjetim nekih vaših rečenica, i eto vaša iskustva će pomoći drugoj posvojenoj djeci da se osjete da se jedini ne osjećaju tako kako se osjećaju, a nama roditeljima koji vas čitamo, da s više razumijevanja pristupimo svojoj djeci i svemu kroz što će oni prolaziti. 
> 
> Da nisam čitala vaša iskustva i literaturu gdje su iznošena iskustva posvojene djece, sigurno bi napravila puno više pogreški i neke koji su vaši roditelji napravili iz neznanja i nerazumijevanja mogu kao roditelj razumijeti. 
> 
> Ako želite, pišite u čemu su po vašem mišljenju vaši roditelji-posvojitelji griješili, kako bi vi željeli da su se odnosili prema vašoj prošlosti, posvojenju, osjećajima, reakcijama okoline. Znam da ne mogu promijeniti ono što su djeca doživjela, ali bi voljela izbjeći svoje pogreške i što bolje razumjeti svoju djecu, da im barem toliko olakšam.


Ivanas  :Love:  !
divno pišeš...


Teško pitanje, gdje su pogriješili...dok mislim, pišem i govorim o greškama mojih roditelja, osjećam se kao da osuđujem, a najlakše je osuđivati i mislim da nema djeteta koje nešto ne zamjera svojim roditeljima..Drugačije su stvari iz roditeljske, a drugačije iz dječje perspektive!
I neobično je to što ja svaki postupak svojih roditelja, s ljudske strane, mogu razumjeti..hoću reći, oni su samo ljudi i htjeli su zaštititi i sebe i mene, pa su izabrali način za koji su mislili da je najbolji..

I prije nego što kažem što ja mislim da su moji "pogriješili" tj što mislim da su trebali učiniti ili nisu trebali, a da bi se ja osjećala bolje, prihvaćenije i sretnije, reći ću da ja imam preko 30 godina, a odrasla sam na selu (sve to ima veze, vjerojatno, jer se nekad prije, i u maloj sredini, dijete, posebno usvojeno, odgajalo drugačije nego danas).

A dalje je jednostavno.Mislim da je moj tata pogriješio jer nikad o tome nije sa mnom razgovarao.Nikad.Uopće.
Mama je ponekad razgovarala, ali nije mogla prijeći preko svojih osjećaja (strahova) i staviti moje osjećaje u prvi plan.

Općenito, mislim da su pogriješili što nisu bili potpuno otvoreni i iskreni, i najviše, što nisu bili uz mene u svemu što sam osjećala, što nisu prihvatili moju svaku fazu misli i osjećaja, što mi nisu rekli da je to sve u redu, i da je ok osjećati sve što osjećam..
Posljedica toga je bila da sam osjećala da mislim o osjećam nešto što nije normalno, da sam pomalo frik, da ne smijem misliti i osjećati to što mislim o osjećam, pa sam se zatvorila...i od njih..
Osjećala sam kao da se imam nečeg sramiti. Trabalo mi je reći da nisam kriva za ništa. Znaš kako djeca krive sebe kad im se roditelji rastaju, za tu pojavu su svi čuli, tako djeca često sebe krive za stvari koje nemaju veze s njima, pa im treba reći da su ok, i treba im puno odobravanja...eto..

Ali Ivanas, mislim da ovo što sam ja tu sad nabrojala, ti već znaš i primjenjuješ  :Wink:

----------


## Aradija

Meni je ovaj odgovor od Anin bas znacio. Danas me je bas moja majka iskritikovala da ne dam detetu da se navikne, dokle cu da spominjem da je usvojen, kako ocekujem da nas drugi prihvate kad mi sami o tome stalno pricamo itd itd. Moje dete cesto, skoro svakodnevno, pocinje neke price o usvajanju. Kod njega to nije toliko o bioloskim roditeljima, njih napisah vec gore doticemo samo indirektno pricajuci o bebi koja je sad kod hraniteljice. Vise su to neka bavljenja kako je bilo tamo a kako je sad ovde i tome slicno... Ja vrlo retko podsticem neke razgovore, to pokrece on, ali kad vec pokrene onda pricamo, ja mu dajem sve odgovore na pitanja koja postavi. Meni ta "krivica" malo nije jasna, upravo sto ne vidim za sta bi dete bilo krivo... Ali to je valjda zato sto i nisam bila u toj kozi...

----------


## ivanas

anin draga, hvala ti. Puno mi znači čuti pogled s druge strane. 
MM je isto malo zatvoreniji od mene, ali je svjestan koliko je za djecu važno razgovarati o tome, pa oni i njemu postavljaju pitanja, onda poslije pričamo kako smo reagirali, da li bi trebal drugi put drugačije i slično. Rado bi on to prebacio na mene, ali ja mu nedam i gotovo. 
Muškarci rado izbjegavaju emocije, to je obrazac na koji su stoljećima naučeni, sad se pomalo mijenjaju stvari, ali jako sporo. A mala srednina i to prije 30 godina je stvarno velika razlika u odnosu na današnje doba.

----------


## lucy22

Aradija draga, navikavanje na činjenicu da si usvojen je jedno, a razgovor o tome je drugo, bar s mog stajališta...dijete će se s vremenom priviknuti na činjenicu da je usvojeno, al da bi to što bezbolnije prošlo potrebno je puno iskrenog i otvorenog razloga s djetetom. Netko drugi bi možda kao i tvoja mama rekao pa kaj piliš cijelo vrijeme djetetu da je usvojeno?, al bolje da svaki put kad dijete samo potakne razgovor o tome u skladu s djetetovim godinama i riječima kojima će razumijeti mu što bolje pojasniti što znači da je ono usvojeno, da to ne znači da je bio neželjeno dijete nego da se možda njegovi mama i tata nisu mogli brinuti za njega i da su stoga odlučili dati ga na usvojenje da bi mu netko pružio što bolji život, da se razumijemo ne velim da se laže djetetu, neg da se vi kao posvojitelji probate što bolje informirati o bio roditeljim, tj, njihovim razlozima zašto su dali dijete na posvajanje, ako ikako možete dobiti bilo kakvu info od soc. radnika o bio roditeljima saznajte sve što se da jer će vam jednog dana dobro doći kada dijete bude veće pa mu više neće samo ova gore navedena priča o slabom imovinskom stanju biti dovoljna... nadalje, uvijek im govorite da su im i oni mama i tata makar nisu uz njih, al da zato sad vas imaju kao mame i tate, da djeca ne razviju odbojnost prema bio roditeljima jer pogotovo kad dođu u fazu puberteta bi mogli ih zamrziti a s tim se i zatvoriti u sebe i ništa ne ispitivati o njima i o posvojenju, a sve to držati u sebi i gomilati sve dok jednom ne puknu, što mislim da nije dobro jer bi onda većinu krivnje svalili na sebe da su oni krivi što su ih dali na posvojenje.

Sad jurim malu nahraniti javim se kroz kojih pola sata s nastavkom.

----------


## lucy22

Evo mene natrag...ova krivnja što se gore spominje...to je krivnja za koju mislim da svako posvojeno dijete osjeti barem jednom u životu, a to je krivnja da je ono nešto krivo napravilo pa je zato išlo na posvojenje, to je slično onome kad si djeca predbacuju za razvod roditelja... mislim da tu nema neke velike pomoći, što god da rekli i kako god djetetu objasnili jer to svako dijete pomisli barem jednom, to je ono zašto koje nas muči, a jedini način da nađemo 100% točan odgovor je da potražimo bio roditelje i da nam oni kažu zašto su to odlučili...

IvanaS mislim da bi bilo bolje kada bi razgovarali svi zajedno a ne samo ti ili samo tvoj muž s djetetom nego napraviti kao neki sastanak svi zajedno i da onda skupa odgovarate,  na pitanje koje bude postavljeno, mislim da bi to bilo bolje i za vas i za dijete jer ćete se još bolje zbližiti svi zajedno...

dalje...pogreške...hmmm sad kad pišem mi baš ništ ne pada na pamet, a zašto neznam, bila sam jako željeno dijete i nošeno ko kap vode na dlanu i to ne samo od strane roditelja već cijele obitelji... mogla bi kao pogreške napisati neke nesuglasice za vrijeme puberteta, al kad pogledam nisu one imale veze s činjenicom da sam usvojena nego s velikom razlikom u godinama između mene i roditelja pa tako i različitih mišljenja, sada kad sam i sama roditelj bi isto to radila i isto govorila svojoj djeci što su i oni meni, al đabe kad sam ja onda bila sama sebi najpametnija na svijetu, i dan danas mi se desi to :Razz:  ... evo recimo da bi mogla malo tati zamjeriti(trunkicu) neke reakcije vezane uz ovo kad sam pronašla bio mamu i kad smo zamolili nekoliko ljudi (rodbina) da se malo raspita po Bosni o njoj, pa je reagiral kao kaj svi moraju to znati...al je zaboravil činjenicu da svi od rodbine to znaju, jedino ak nije ciljal direkt na to da svi ne moraju znati da ju tražimo, al se iskupil tim kaj je istog dana nakon par min pisal skupa samnom molbu za czss. Mama- bilo mi je malo bed dok je rekla da na upoznavanje ako budem išla nebi išla samnom da i ona upozna moju bio mamu, što ju razumijem u potpunosti, al se i ona iskupila i osigurala mi pol svoje braće i sestrični da budu samnom na tom sastanku ukoliko do toga dođe jer sam rekla da sama nejdem...tak da ako sam im ikad i kaj zamjerila brzo su oni to ispravili i na kraju svega sam im se još više divila kaj bi oni sve za mene napravili pa makar morali ići preko sebe i svojih osjećaja pa čak i ponosa...

----------


## anin

> Meni je ovaj odgovor od Anin bas znacio. Danas me je bas moja majka iskritikovala da ne dam detetu da se navikne, dokle cu da spominjem da je usvojen, kako ocekujem da nas drugi prihvate kad mi sami o tome stalno pricamo itd itd. Moje dete cesto, skoro svakodnevno, pocinje neke price o usvajanju. Kod njega to nije toliko o bioloskim roditeljima, njih napisah vec gore doticemo samo indirektno pricajuci o bebi koja je sad kod hraniteljice. Vise su to neka bavljenja kako je bilo tamo a kako je sad ovde i tome slicno... Ja vrlo retko podsticem neke razgovore, to pokrece on, ali kad vec pokrene onda pricamo, ja mu dajem sve odgovore na pitanja koja postavi. Meni ta "krivica" malo nije jasna, upravo sto ne vidim za sta bi dete bilo krivo... Ali to je valjda zato sto i nisam bila u toj kozi...



moj tata je vjerojatno iz razloga koje je navela tvoja mama šutio cijeli život."Nemamo mi šta pričati o tome, mi smo obitelj najnormalnija i točka".sad sam banalizirala, ali razumjet ćeš bit."nema se što djetetu o tom pričati ono je naše, ako pričamo o tome bilo bi kao da nije" i slisl. I pogriješio je.jer sam baš zbog te šutnje osjećala da nisam do kraja prihvaćena.Kao da se odbacuje jedan dio mene.Kao da je taj dio mene u kojem se bavim mislima o svemu tome nepoželjan i neprimjeren.
Moje mišljenje je da je bolje pričati o tome i prečesto (iako ne vidim kako je to moguće) nego šutjeti zaradi, nazovi "privida normalnosti" (mi smo super, kao i svi drugi, a šta mi imamo pričat)i tako stvoriti tabu, a samim tim i odaljavanje između djece i roditelja.
Kad se o tome priča, to se može činiti jedno vrijeme, dok se sve ne kaže, dok se osjećaji ne prorade, i dok tako cijeli taj traumatični događaj iz prošlosti (ostavljanje) ne izgubi na misterioznosti, važnosti, dok ne izgubi emocionalni naboj...i onda priča i prirodno prestane, nije više potrebna..

----------


## ArI MaLi

cure hvala vam!! veliko veliko hvala  :Heart: 
ja još nemam pitanja za vas jel ih moja curka ne postavlja , one informacije koje je dobila od nas prihvaća i još je premala da bi ih znala analizirat.. 
ali kada krene naš pravi razgovor nadam se da ćete biti tu  :Kiss:  jel ne mogu vam riječima opisat šta znaći imati vas!!

----------


## alga

> ...ova krivnja što se gore spominje...to je krivnja za koju mislim da svako posvojeno dijete osjeti barem jednom u životu, a to je krivnja da je ono nešto krivo napravilo pa je zato išlo na posvojenje, to je slično onome kad si djeca predbacuju za razvod roditelja... mislim da tu nema neke velike pomoći, što god da rekli i kako god djetetu objasnili jer to svako dijete pomisli barem jednom, to je ono zašto koje nas muči, a jedini način da nađemo 100% točan odgovor je da potražimo bio roditelje i da nam oni kažu zašto su to odlučili...
> 
> ...


upravo to je kod nas i problem, bio roditelji su mu sa 5 godina rekli: mi ne mozemo sa tobom...i zvali czss i dali ga... to je cinjenica...nije on za to kriv, ali nezna to. svaki pokusaj razgovora o toj temi zavrsi sa: ma sve ok, gotova prica. a vidimo da pati. ali kao sto je anin rekla u nekom drugom postu: zivot mu ide dalje i to sada sa 16 nije najbitniji i sastavni dio zivota, a i mislim muski mozda i manje anliziraju osjecaje, ali nije dobro. rekla sam vec, poznaje bio roditelje, oni su mogu reci nesposobni se nositi sa bilo cime, slijezu ramenima, stvari se njima dogadjaju, ali kako sada, u nekom razgovoru reci bilo sta? braniti ih?  mora li ih on prihvatiti? sta bi bilo bolje? mi do sada nikoga nismo ni kritizirali, ali mi se cini besmisleno ih braniti, jer sta, pa nije on kriv, ali se i bojim- ako se prica o tome da su oni "losi" da ne bi doslo da negira porijeklo, ma mislim, stvarno neznam sta...imate kakav savjet kako bi uopce trebalo razgovarati?

----------


## ivanas

> upravo to je kod nas i problem, bio roditelji su mu sa 5 godina rekli: mi ne mozemo sa tobom...i zvali czss i dali ga... to je cinjenica...nije on za to kriv, ali nezna to. svaki pokusaj razgovora o toj temi zavrsi sa: ma sve ok, gotova prica. a vidimo da pati. ali kao sto je anin rekla u nekom drugom postu: zivot mu ide dalje i to sada sa 16 nije najbitniji i sastavni dio zivota, a i mislim muski mozda i manje anliziraju osjecaje, ali nije dobro. rekla sam vec, poznaje bio roditelje, oni su mogu reci nesposobni se nositi sa bilo cime, slijezu ramenima, stvari se njima dogadjaju, ali kako sada, u nekom razgovoru reci bilo sta? braniti ih?  mora li ih on prihvatiti? sta bi bilo bolje? mi do sada nikoga nismo ni kritizirali, ali mi se cini besmisleno ih braniti, jer sta, pa nije on kriv, ali se i bojim- ako se prica o tome da su oni "losi" da ne bi doslo da negira porijeklo, ma mislim, stvarno neznam sta...imate kakav savjet kako bi uopce trebalo razgovarati?


Mislim samo da treba potaknuti razgovor i imati neutralan stav, ako dijete pita iznijeti jedino činjenice i dopustiti da dijete izrazi svoje osjećaje kakvi god oni bili. Ako kaže da ih mrzi i da su grozni, samo reći "razumijem da se tako osjećaš, to je skroz normalno s obzirom na sve i sl. ". Prevodila sam bila neke dijelove knjige u kojoj govore i posvojena djeca, tema je skroz pri vrhu "Tekstovi o posvojenju" pa pročitaj. Sjećam se iskustva jedne cure koja je napisala da je do neba zahvalna svojim roditeljima što je mogla sve svoje osjećaje istresti pred roditeljima, i kad je urlala da mrzi biološku mamu oni su je samo slušali i držali, nisu govorili da ne bi trebala, kad je plakala i govorila da ju ipak voli i da joj nedostaje usprkos svemu isto su samo bili tu uz nju, bez iznošenja svojih sudova. 

Tako nekako ću i ja pokušati sa svojom djecom, reći činjenice koje znam i razgovarati s njima o tome što oni misle i osjećaju bez da im ja iznosim svoj stav. 




> IvanaS mislim da bi bilo bolje kada bi razgovarali svi zajedno a ne samo  ti ili samo tvoj muž s djetetom nego napraviti kao neki sastanak svi  zajedno i da onda skupa odgovarate,  na pitanje koje bude postavljeno,  mislim da bi to bilo bolje i za vas i za dijete jer ćete se još bolje  zbližiti svi zajedno...


Naša djeca su još mala, i oni sami kad im dode pitaju nešto, najčešće je to jedno pitanje i gotovo, ponekad sam ja htjela proširiti priču ali sam skužila da ne trebam, oni uzimaju dijeliće informacija onim tempom koji njima paše. Osim što ponekad čitamo neku slikovnicu o posvojenju pa oni isto nešto pitaju, jesam li i ja tako i sl.

----------


## anin

> upravo to je kod nas i problem, bio roditelji su mu sa 5 godina rekli: mi ne mozemo sa tobom...i zvali czss i dali ga... to je cinjenica...nije on za to kriv, ali nezna to. svaki pokusaj razgovora o toj temi zavrsi sa: ma sve ok, gotova prica. a vidimo da pati. ali kao sto je anin rekla u nekom drugom postu: zivot mu ide dalje i to sada sa 16 nije najbitniji i sastavni dio zivota, a i mislim muski mozda i manje anliziraju osjecaje, ali nije dobro. rekla sam vec, poznaje bio roditelje, oni su mogu reci nesposobni se nositi sa bilo cime, slijezu ramenima, stvari se njima dogadjaju, ali kako sada, u nekom razgovoru reci bilo sta? braniti ih?  mora li ih on prihvatiti? sta bi bilo bolje? mi do sada nikoga nismo ni kritizirali, ali mi se cini besmisleno ih braniti, jer sta, pa nije on kriv, ali se i bojim- ako se prica o tome da su oni "losi" da ne bi doslo da negira porijeklo, ma mislim, stvarno neznam sta...imate kakav savjet kako bi uopce trebalo razgovarati?


 Draga Alga, evo, slažem se s Ivanas, treba imat neutralan stav.Jednostavno, nemate vi šta kog ni napadat ni branit, ni osuđivat ni pravdat, to bi bila nemoguća misija. Ne morate ih shvaćat, ne morate ih ne shvaćat, ne morate (i ne trebate) uopće trošit imalo svog vremena na misli o biološkim roditeljima.. Samo biti uz dijete. Ne morate imati stav o bilo čemu. Imam dojam da bih ja, ako bi me dijete (u takvoj situaciji) upitalo za moj stav, mišljenje ili objašnjenje, rekla da neznam.(ja sam na pitanje svoje djece, kad smo pričali o mom porijeklu i tako, pa su pitali, onako naivno, dječije "a zašto te je ostavila?" rekla, da stvarno neznam, može biti puno razloga.bili su zadovoljni odgovorom, osjetili su da sam iskrena).

  Pitala si "mora li ih on prihvatiti?što bi bilo bolje?". Nema recepta. To "bolje" je jako individualno, može bit za svakog različito. Ne mora on njih prihvatiti.Zašto bi? On samo mora prihvatiti sebe.Prihvatiti svoju priču, misli, osjećaje..kao ok. Prihvatiti i voljeti sebe unatoč toj priči. Prihvatiti sebe dok ih mrzi, prihvatiti sebe dok ih ne mrzi već mu, možda, nedostaju.eto

----------


## anin

> cure hvala vam!! veliko veliko hvala 
> ja još nemam pitanja za vas jel ih moja curka ne postavlja , one informacije koje je dobila od nas prihvaća i još je premala da bi ih znala analizirat.. 
> ali kada krene naš pravi razgovor nadam se da ćete biti tu  jel ne mogu vam riječima opisat šta znaći imati vas!!


Ari MaLi   :Love:

----------


## Aradija

Anin i Lucy,
hvala vam puno  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Kod nas dete za sada mnogo prica o hraniteljima a o bioloskim roditeljima ne pita. Iako je kod nas jos malo pa pola godine kao da ne moze da preboli onaj zivot tamo. Hranitelje je video, dolazili su kod nas, cuo se sa njima a uskoro bi trebalo da idemo mi kod njih. Stoga sam i ja zabrinuta, s jedne strane on bi trebalo da se adaptira ovde i da se ne vraca toliko na stari zivot s druge strane opet ako pokrece razgovore smatram da treba da pricamo. A i to je malo neobicno sto ne pita uopste za bioloske roditelje nego razgovori van ovde naseg zivota idu uvek u pravcu hranitelja. Uskoro bi trebalo da krene u vrtic pa ce i to valjda pomoci da se bolje adaptira na ovu sredinu.

----------


## Rebbeca

Aradija, ne brini, sve će doći na svoje... I naša kći nije baš govorila o bio. roditeljima, ali je o udomiteljima, njihova kći joj je bila prijateljica tako da su se u početku često čule, bile su jedna drugoj na rođendanu prvu godinu , sada se čuju možda 2 puta godišnje. Mi nismo ništa niti branili, niti poticali, jednostavno smo prepustili da ona odredi tempo tih poziva...

----------


## Zdenka2

Moja djeca su sada u nekoj latentnoj fazi - ne pitaju ništa ni o kome iz biološke obitelji, iako znaju da mogu. Doimaju se kao da ih to trenutno ne zaokuplja. O svemu smo uvijek potpuno otvoreno razgovarali, bez ikakve suzdržanosti. Drago mi je čitati vaša iskustva i pripremati se za njihovo konačno oblikovanje stava prema vlastitoj prošlosti i porijeklu.

----------


## nana74

Aradija, slažem se s Rebbecom, ne brini, to što pita za udomitelje je sasvim normalno. Naša djeca se uopće ne sjećaju bioloških roditelja (osim najstarije kćeri, ali i ona vrlo slabo), dok je sjećanje na udomitelje puno bliže. U početku je njihovo spominjanje bilo svakodnevno i u skoro svim prilikama. Sada, nakon 16 mjeseci s nama, spominju ih rijetko, malena (6 godina) je priznala da se uopće ne sjeća kako je bilo tamo. Također su bili jako ljubomorni kad su shvatili da udomitelji imaju "novu" djecu. I onda je to nakon nekog vremena počelo blijediti, čuju se ponekad, bili su i kod nas u posjetu. 
Ono što mi se čini da je bilo dobro kod tog posjeta je što su nas njihovi udomitelji posjetili 9 mjeseci nakon posvojenja i djeci se napokon iskristaliziralo što osjećaju prema njima, a što prema nama. Bilo im je teško, bilo je i suza, ali nakon toga im je puno lakše i manje ih spominju.

----------


## Aradija

Rebbeca, Nano,
hvala vam  :Smile: 

Bio je jedno vreme u nekoj krizi pa je poceo da pominje hranitelje skoro kao u pocetku, kad je tek stigao kod nas. To me je malo prepalo. No sad je prestao, to je bila neka prolazna faza. Mi smo se za ovih sest meseci videli jednom sa hraniteljima, dosli su na sinovljev rodjendan i culi su se nekoliko puta telefonom. Sledece nedelje bi trebalo da idemo kod njih. Pitacu dete da li zeli da ide pa kako on kaze.

----------


## heido

> Ne smatram da je udaljavanje od teme ako vam ovdje odgovorim na post...a ne na mail...jer, moj odgovor je direktno povezan za "stanje""biti posvojeno dijete" što je i tema...a mod...neka briše sve ovo ako nisam u pravu...
> I ja smatram da je ovo jako važna tema za svako usvojeno dijete, a pogotovo za roditelje takve djece...zato sam i pisala ovdje (i pisat ću), možda nekom bude od koristi.
> 
> Ipak, ne bih sudjelovala u nikakvim javnim emisijama, svojim likom, imenom i prezimenom..Ne zato što svoje podrijetlo skrivam, ne zato što se toga sramim...već zbog mojih roditelja koji su već jako stari (preko 70)i bolesni, i koji nikad nisu kvalitetno "preradili" temu o kojoj ovdje govorimo..Kad bi me oni vidjeli u nekoj emisiji kako govorim o svemu tome, to bi uništilo i ovaj neki odnos koji sada imamo, a vjerujem da bi jako loše djelovalo na njihovo psihičko, a samim time i cjelokupno zdravstveno stanje..Žao mi je
> 
> No drago mi je što ovu temu čitaju brojne mame posvojene djece i nadam se da će ih čitati sve više...iskreno vjerujem da je za moje roditelje kasno da se promijene u vezi svega toga, da promijene svoj stav, ali za roditelje s malom djecom još nije..
> 
> Ja sam tek nedavno stupila u kontakt s nekim članovima biološke obitelji ( ne radi se čak o majci), moja majka to jako loše podnosi...Tata ne podnosi nikako, on o tome, kao i nikad do sad - ne priča.Mama je čak sama sebi donekle pojasnila svoje stanje ("mislila sam da sam s tim u redu, ali nisam"), no to što si ona svoje emocije zna objasnit, nimalo ne umanjuje intenzitet tih negativnih emocija koje osjeća..Ona je povrijeđena, osjeća se izdanom, neprihvaćenom..U svemu tome nije u pravu, ona doslovno sad sama sebe maltretira...i tužna je...
> 
> ...


Odgovorit ću na ovaj post i unaprijed molim da nitko ovaj odgovor ne shvati kao kritiku. Znam da su ovo teške teme, ali s obzirom da je forum javan, htjela bih kao usputni čitatelj izraziti svoje mišljenje.
Razumijem roditelje iz gore navedenog posta, pogotovo majku, razumijem njenu  povrijeđenost... neki roditelji mogu reagirati prividno neutralno, ali s obzirom da se posvojenje dotiče cjeline obitelji mislim da niti jednom roditelju nije doista svejedno te da se na ovaj ili onaj način osjeća povrijeđeno. Ne bih htjela zvučati bezobrazno, ali mislim da se autorica ovog posta odnosi pomalo sebično i stavlja težište najprije na sebe - citiram "što se usvajanja tiče, težište je na meni, a ne na njoj, jer ja sam dijete"... ja se s ovom rečenicom nikako ne slažem i mislim da nitko ništa ne dobiva od toga da sebe pravi žrtvom. Posvojeno dijete NIJE žrtva i ne bi smjelo težište biti na njemu, jer obitelj uključuje sve članove.. dakle nije lako ni biti roditelj posvojene djece u Hrvatskoj, itd., a nekako mi se čini da se osjećaji roditelja stavljaju u drugi plan. Reći "nisam kriva za svoje osjećaje"  je legitimno, osjećajima se doista  ne može upravljati, ali se može upravljati postupcima, jer kao što roditelji djece imaju odgovornost prema toj djeci, tako i djeca jednog dana (kad odrastu) imaju odgovornost prema roditeljima. Reći "imam pravo razgovarati s kim hoću", "ona sve to sama sebi čini" jest po meni lišavanje odgovornosti za učinke vlastitih postupaka. Biološki roditelji posvojene djece su se vlastite moralne i svake druge odgovornosti prema tom djetetu odrekli i to je ono što bih istaknula kao najvažnije...

Ja sam dijete bioloških roditelja, no dobro znam kako je to kada se biološki roditelj odrekne odgovornosti - moralne, financijske, emocionalne i svake druge - prema svom djetetu. Zbog toga jako cijenim svaku osobu - bez obzira da li ima "biološko" ili "posvojeno" dijete - koja prihvati odgovornost roditeljstva i doista  djeci bude suputnik kroz život. Što uopće znači "posvojeno" dijete ili "biološki" roditelj? Svako živo biće u svakom trenutku ima mogućnost svjesnog izbora - po toj mogućnosti tzv. "biološki" i "nebiološki" roditelji nimalo se ne razlikuju. Osim što su se prvi odrekli te odgovornosti, a drugi su je prihvatili.  To nema veze s nikakvim atributima "posvojenog", "biološkog" i sl.   Zar je onda čudno što se jedna osoba, koja je prihvatila odgovornost, osjeća povrijeđeno? Inzistirati na ljudima koji su se odrekli odgovornosti podizanja djeteta na uštrb osjećaja vlastitih roditelja po meni je sebično. Roditelji jesu odgovorni dok odgajaju, ali kako dijete raste i njegove odgovornosti se povećavaju. S druge strane, koje su konkretno odgovornosti "bioloških" roditelja u ovoj priči? Nikakve - jer su sami tako odabrali.

Nadam se da nisam zvučala preoštro.  Znam da su ovo teške teme i ne želim ikoga povrijediti, iz vlastitog iskustva znam kako je biti napušteno dijete (nisu samo posvojena djeca napuštena), ali mogu se jako dobro uživjeti i u ulogu roditelja koji je odlučio ne napustiti vlastito dijete i ostati uz njega.  I da, mislim da osjećaji tog roditelja koji je pokazao moralnu veličinu "više" vrijede od osjećaja ovog drugog roditelja. Još jednom bih voljela ponoviti: nisu samo posvojena djeca napuštena - ima i nas koji smo neformalno napušteni bez ikakve mogućnosti da nas netko "usvoji"... a možda smo baš to puno puta poželjeli... samo bih voljela osvijetlili ovaj problem i s tog kuta kako bi se ti neki ustaljeni termini "posvojitelj", "posvojeno dijete" malo odmakli od ustaljenih definicija.

----------


## anin

> Razumijem roditelje iz gore navedenog posta, pogotovo majku, razumijem njenu  povrijeđenost... neki roditelji mogu reagirati prividno neutralno, ali s obzirom da se posvojenje dotiče cjeline obitelji mislim da niti jednom roditelju nije doista svejedno te da se na ovaj ili onaj način osjeća povrijeđeno. Ne bih htjela zvučati bezobrazno, ali mislim da se autorica ovog posta odnosi pomalo sebično i stavlja težište najprije na sebe - citiram "što se usvajanja tiče, težište je na meni, a ne na njoj, jer ja sam dijete"... ja se s ovom rečenicom nikako ne slažem i mislim da nitko ništa ne dobiva od toga da sebe pravi žrtvom. Posvojeno dijete NIJE žrtva i ne bi smjelo težište biti na njemu, jer obitelj uključuje sve članove.. dakle nije lako ni biti roditelj posvojene djece u Hrvatskoj, itd., a nekako mi se čini da se osjećaji roditelja stavljaju u drugi plan. Reći "nisam kriva za svoje osjećaje"  je legitimno, osjećajima se doista  ne može upravljati, ali se može upravljati postupcima, jer kao što roditelji djece imaju odgovornost prema toj djeci, tako i djeca jednog dana (kad odrastu) imaju odgovornost prema roditeljima. *Reći "imam pravo razgovarati s kim hoću", "ona sve to sama sebi čini" jest po meni lišavanje odgovornosti za učinke vlastitih postupaka*. Biološki roditelji posvojene djece su se vlastite moralne i svake druge odgovornosti prema tom djetetu odrekli i to je ono što bih istaknula kao najvažnije...
> 
>    Zbog toga jako cijenim svaku osobu - bez obzira da li ima "biološko" ili "posvojeno" dijete - koja prihvati odgovornost roditeljstva i doista  djeci bude suputnik kroz život. Što uopće znači "posvojeno" dijete ili "biološki" roditelj? Svako živo biće u svakom trenutku ima mogućnost svjesnog izbora - po toj mogućnosti tzv. "biološki" i "nebiološki" roditelji nimalo se ne razlikuju. Osim što su se prvi odrekli te odgovornosti, a drugi su je prihvatili.  To nema veze s nikakvim atributima "posvojenog", "biološkog" i sl.   Zar je onda čudno što se jedna osoba, koja je prihvatila odgovornost, osjeća povrijeđeno? Inzistirati na ljudima koji su se odrekli odgovornosti podizanja djeteta na uštrb osjećaja vlastitih roditelja po meni je sebično. Roditelji jesu odgovorni dok odgajaju, ali kako dijete raste i njegove odgovornosti se povećavaju. S druge strane, koje su konkretno odgovornosti "bioloških" roditelja u ovoj priči? Nikakve - jer su sami tako odabrali.
> 
> Nadam se da nisam zvučala preoštro.  Znam da su ovo teške teme i ne želim ikoga povrijediti, iz vlastitog iskustva znam kako je biti napušteno dijete (nisu samo posvojena djeca napuštena), ali mogu se jako dobro uživjeti i u ulogu roditelja koji je odlučio ne napustiti vlastito dijete i ostati uz njega.  I da, mislim da osjećaji tog roditelja koji je pokazao moralnu veličinu "više" vrijede od osjećaja ovog drugog roditelja. Još jednom bih voljela ponoviti: nisu samo posvojena djeca napuštena - ima i nas koji smo neformalno napušteni bez ikakve mogućnosti da nas netko "usvoji"... a možda smo baš to puno puta poželjeli... samo bih voljela osvijetlili ovaj problem i s tog kuta kako bi se ti neki ustaljeni termini "posvojitelj", "posvojeno dijete" malo odmakli od ustaljenih definicija.



heido, dobrodošla na temu!  :Smile: 

Znaš što se kaže koliko ljudi toliko mišljenja,svatko ima neko svoje viđenje o svim temama, i to je tako, i nije jedno mišljenje vrijednije od drugog, samo su različita.Svi mi imamo neka svoja iskustva koja su nas formirala, svi gledamo na život iz svoje perspektive.
Osobno se volim hvaliti razvijenom empatijom, no ipak kroz život uviđam, koliko god mi bili u stanju uživjeti se u situaciju druge osobe, sasvim je drugačlije kada se sami nađemo u nekoj situaciji.Ne postoje uzalud razne udruge, i grupe podrške (neznam, za alkoholičare, za žrtve rata, za ljude koji su nkog izgubili itditd), to je upravo zato što se najbolje razumiju i jedan drugom mogu pomoći, oni koji su u istoj-sličnoj situaciji..

rekla si da posvojeno dijete nije žrtva, to si naglasila, a kako si citirala upravo moj post, upitat ću gdje sam ja to posvojenu djecu ikad nazvala žrtvama??Ne mislim da smo žrtve, naravno da nismo.

A nadalje, mislim da svi roditelji koji žele pa onda i dobiju dijete, bilo biološkim putem bilo posvojenjem, to dijete žele zbog sebe (oni žele dijete jer žele biti roditelji) a ne zbog djeteta.Znači, oni žele dijete, pa onda i porade na tome. Ispravi me ako smatraš da griješim, ja još nikad nisam srela ljude koji su željeli biti roditelji zbog djeteta, uvijek je početak u njima, a ne u djetetu.
Također, dijete nije tražilo da se rodi, i ne smatram da dijete zato što ga je netko rodio i odhranio treba cijeli život usmjeravati svoje odluke i postupke tako da ne bi povrijedio tog roditelja.Eto, pa ako je to sebično, onda valjda, da, sebična sam  :Grin: 

Imam dvoje djece. Ne podnosim  roditeljske izjave tipa "ja sve za tebe blablabla, a ti blablabla".Smatram da mi roditelji imamo djecu zbog sebe i sve što za njih činimo činimo jer smo tako izabrali.A uostalom, kad se dijete rodi, roditelji imaju dužnost brinuti se o tom djetetu.

Svojim roditeljima sam bila (njihovim riječima) "jako dobro dijete", čak predobro, nikakvih problema, učila, radila, nikad ništa tražila.Vodila sam i vodim računa o njihovim osjećajima do te mjere da smo se  vrlo otuđili iz razloga što ja pred njima ne pričam otvoreno, skoro o ničemu, već važem što ih hoće ili neće povrijediti, pa biram samo ono što ih neće povrijediti, ostalo prešućujem (zato baš i nisu upućeni u moj život).

I da, za kraj ću se osvrnuti na dio citat koji sam "gore" zacrnila. Ja nekako, al zaista smatram da svaki čovjek i u svakom odnosu sa bilo kim ima pravo na svoje osjećaje i ima pravo razgovarat s kim hoće, družit se s kim hoće, kontaktirat s kim hoće. to mi nekako čak ide i u temeljna ljudska prava. Neznam kako se na taj način "lišavam odgovornosti za vlastite postupke".

Žao mi je što si imala loše iskustvo u vlastitoj biološkoj obitelji. Znaš kako se kaže "kod susjeda je trava zelenija". Svaka priča je priča za sebe, no trebali bi se kao ljudi usglasiti oko toga koja su to dječje prava, i ljudska prava u cjelini, te, kad se toga sjetimo ( a pametni ljudi su to već osmislili i zapisali) onda se zapitati ima li težište ostvarenje ljudskog prava neke čovječije jedinke, ili težište imaju osjećaji drugih ljudi o tom treba li netko ostvarit svoja prava ( u ovom slučaju, izbora "s kim ću razgovarat").da, znam, dileme su to...

heido :Love:

----------


## ivanas

> heido, dobrodošla na temu! 
> 
> A nadalje, mislim da svi roditelji koji žele pa onda i dobiju dijete, bilo biološkim putem bilo posvojenjem, to dijete žele zbog sebe (oni žele dijete jer žele biti roditelji) a ne zbog djeteta.Znači, oni žele dijete, pa onda i porade na tome. Ispravi me ako smatraš da griješim, ja još nikad nisam srela ljude koji su željeli biti roditelji zbog djeteta, uvijek je početak u njima, a ne u djetetu.
> Također, dijete nije tražilo da se rodi, i ne smatram da dijete zato što ga je netko rodio i odhranio treba cijeli život usmjeravati svoje odluke i postupke tako da ne bi povrijedio tog roditelja.Eto, pa ako je to sebično, onda valjda, da, sebična sam 
> 
> Imam dvoje djece. Ne podnosim  roditeljske izjave tipa "ja sve za tebe blablabla, a ti blablabla".Smatram da mi roditelji imamo djecu zbog sebe i sve što za njih činimo činimo jer smo tako izabrali.A uostalom, kad se dijete rodi, roditelji imaju dužnost brinuti se o tom djetetu.


U odnosu roditelj - dijete postoje dvije osobe, ali mislim da je za razliku od bilo kojeg drugog odnosa među ljudima, u tom odnosu je roditelj onaj koji je odgovorniji za kvalitetu tog odnosa samim svojim položajem moći jer je dijete do odrasle dobi ovisno u svakom pogledu o roditelju i taj model ponašanja i odnosa nas određuje više nego bilo koji drugi. 

Kad moja djeca odrastu tada i se i njihova odgovornost za naš odnos povećava, ali su temelji već postavljeni u djetinjstvu, a za temelje su opet roditelji puno odgovorniji. 

Sve ono što moja djeca osjećaju i budu osjećala prema biološkoj obitelji, i činjenica hoće li ih upoznati i željeti ostvariti odnos s njima ne bi trebalo mene povrijeditili ili nešto slično, a ako tako nešto i osjetim to je moj izbor i moja odgovornost a ne djetetova. 
Isto se odonosi i na bilo koji drugi njihov odnos sa bilo kim(naravno od punoljetnosti na dalje).

----------


## mala zbunjena

bok svima.... mene bi zanimalo samo jedno pitanje..al za pocetak da vam kazem neke stvari da bi mi mogli odgovorit! 
Kada sam se rodila odmah me ostavila u domu jer je imala samo 17 godina i njeni roditelji nisu htjeli preuzeti brigu, a ni biološkog oca nisam zanimala pa je navodno bila prisiljena na to. E sad ono što mene zanima je sljedeće. Dali moja biološka potpisuje parire da me se odriće ili to rade njeni roditeljei jer je ona maloljetna??

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla, mala zbunjena!
Biološka majka, makar bila i maloljetna, mora potpisati da se odriče roditeljskih prava.

----------


## mala zbunjena

> Dobrodošla, mala zbunjena!
> Biološka majka, makar bila i maloljetna, mora potpisati da se odriče roditeljskih prava.


a ja ipak mislila da ona nema pravo odlucit o tome jer je maloljetna. A kad su papiri jednom potpisani ona nemoze nakon svoje 18 pokrenit neku potragu o meni? ma iman milijun i jedno pitanje..

----------


## čokolada

Ona ne može, ali ti, nakon što postaneš punoljetna (ako već nisi), možeš otići u CZSS (prema mjestu stanovanja majke!) koji je bio nadležan u tvom posvojenju i tražiti uvid u dosje te preko socijalnog radnika kontakt. Socijalni radnik će stupiti u vezu s biološkom majkom ukoliko joj je prebivalište poznato i pitati je želi li susret (ona može i odbiti!) te vas  nakon toga povezati.

----------


## mala zbunjena

> Ona ne može, ali ti, nakon što postaneš punoljetna (ako već nisi), možeš otići u CZSS (prema mjestu stanovanja majke!) koji je bio nadležan u tvom posvojenju i tražiti uvid u dosje te preko socijalnog radnika kontakt. Socijalni radnik će stupiti u vezu s biološkom majkom ukoliko joj je prebivalište poznato i pitati je želi li susret (ona može i odbiti!) te vas  nakon toga povezati.


aha puno hvala, jasnije mi je sada. nisam jos punoljetna dogodine cu biti al nisam jos spremna za upoznavanje, samo me zanimalo jeli ona imala zadnju rijec.

----------


## špelkica

Mala zbunjena, dobro došla! Ako želiš možeš nam napisati svoja iskustva kako je odrastati u posvojenoj obitelji, nama kao parovima koji želimo posvojiti, to je dragocjena informacija kako bi što bolje pomogli djetetu koje posvajamo.

----------


## mala zbunjena

posvojena sam sa godinu dana. U pocetku je sve bilo super, nikakvih problema ali kako su prolazile godine tako su pocela i moja pitanja. Od samog početka majka mi je govorila o tome, sve sto me zanimalo a ona je znala dala bi mi odgovor, dok se otac uvijek drzao kao da to nije njegova 'briga' , kao da ga se ne tice. Sve moje probleme je rjesavala majka. Pa je tako doslo vrijeme kad sam krenula u vrtic pa u skolu. i tu pocinju problemi. Mnogi su se izrugivali i dobacivali 'kopile, da si nesto vrijedila nebi te ostavili u smecu' i u pocetku se nisam znala nositi sa tim. Pa sam opet majci postavljala pitanja i jasno joj dala do znanja da zelim upoznati biolosku sto je moju majku povrijedilo uz izjave 'mi tebi napravili sve, sve ucinili za tebe a tebi niti malo nije stalo do nas'. Tada smo se zestoko posvadale ja sam njoj izgovorila sve i svasta. Od tog dana odnos nam je skroz 'zahladio' vise nikako nisam to spominjala, ali najvise mi je zamjerila kad sam joj rekla da netreba trazit zahvalnost od mene,i tvrdnju su me oni spasili a ja sam joj odgovorila da nije to ucinila radi mene nego sebe i svoje sebicnosti. Htjela je postat majkom a ne spasiteljem. To je moje misljenje! Pocele su stalne svađe u kuci, non stop oko gluposti...pa su poceli i moji zdravstveni problemi bez objasnjenja..u cijeloj toj prici me otac najvise nervira jer se oduvijek ponasa kada se to sve njega ne tice..stanje se pomalo stabilizira..
ali najvazniji savjet koji bi vam ja preporucila je to da djeci nikad ne govorite kako ste vi njih spasili i da trebaju biti zahvalni i bla bllaa.. nezman vise sta da kazem, ako nekog zanima nesto neka pita,trenutn mi nepada vise nista napamet  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

:Sad:  O, kad bi bar to famozno spašavanje izašlo i izumrlo iz rječnika posvojiteljskih tema! 
Puno je tu pogrešnih riječi izrečeno, a odgovornost prvenstveno leži na roditeljima jer oni moraju znati bolje. Moraju znati kako nastupiti u osjetljivim situacijama, moraju se izdići iznad svojih strahova i povrijeđenog ega, moraju se voditi onim "Djeca prvo" i moraju naučiti razgovarati s djecom. 
Teška ti je situacija, ne znam koliko dugo to vaše zahlađenje traje, ali pokušaj biti pametnija od svojih roditelja - započnini skroz miran, otvoren razgovor s mamom (bolje je 1:1, kasnije možeš uključiti i tatu, naravno - on je vjerojatno od onih emocionalno manje inteligentnih osoba, a kojima je razgovor o osjećajima ravan samoubojstvu) i bez ikakvih tenzija pokušaj joj objasniti kako se ti  sve ove godine osjećaš. Tko zna, možda te ugodno iznenadi, možda se ona ne zna izvući iz ovog ćorsokaka u kojeg ste dospjeli ne tvojom krivnjom, možda će jedva dočekati tu priliku? Zaboravi  na čas optužbe i svađe... probaj započeti s "ja-porukama" i cijelo vrijeme pričati o sebi - na tebe bi takav razgovor djelovao pročišćavajuće, a možda bi iznjedrio i pokoje iznenađenje. 

Potpuno si u pravu - nema pri posvojenju spašavanja djece, postoji samo želja da se ostvari roditeljstvo, da se nekome bude mama. Možeš to nazvati i "sebičnošću", ali meni "prirodna želja" puno bolje zvuči   :Smile:  .
Sretno i hrabro!

----------


## mala zbunjena

a nas taj odnos traje vec 2 godine. s tim da se svasta dogadalo 3smrtna slucaja, otac u bolnici  pa ja 2 puta.. Nezelim uopce razgovarat jer smatram da to nije rekla u naletu bijesa a i nema 12god pa.da govori gluposti i nezna se kontrolirat. Moze mi se sad ispricat i neznam sta rec al joj oprostit necu, ovno se sve svelo na 'obavezu'.. i stalno mi ponavlja da smo kozu uzeli bolje bi je odgojili i jos bi imali mlijeka, tad mi dode da se pokupim i odem , i kozu im ostavim ispred vrata...isto tako ni bioloskoj necu oprostiti.kako god to sad zvucalo...!
ahaha eto moze i 'prirodna zelja' :D

----------


## Snjeska

mala zbunjena, zao mi je zbog narušenog odnosa u obitelji, ja vjerujem da se oko toga moze i treba raditi.
Kažeš da nisi još punoljetna, tinejdžerske godine su uvijek teške, kako za dijete tako i za roditelja.
Razgovaraj s majkom i budi spremna oprostiti jer griješiti je ljudski, reci joj sto te smeta, više nemas sto izgubiti.
Ponekad ljudi kažu teške riječi jer ne znaju drugačije reagirati, jednostavno se ne snađu. I u biološkim obiteljima bude teških riječi, i biološki roditelji povrijede svoju djecu. I djeca povrijede roditelje. To su tužne i ružne  situacije ali se događaju.
Ja vjerujem da te roditelji vole, a i ti njih. Pa niste uludu potrošili 15-16 godina života.

----------


## anin

Mala zbunjena  :Love:

----------


## Snekica

O srećo moja, žao mi je za sve to što ti se događa!  :Crying or Very sad: 
Probaj Čokoladinu taktiku, možda upali...

----------


## sonči

:Love: 
 :Heart:

----------


## mala zbunjena

e pokušat cu razgovarati sa majkom al nek se stanje jos malo smiri..zao bi mi bilo da sve glupo zavrsi jer kao sto Snjeska kaze nismo uzalud 16 godina potratile barem sto se majke tice!  :Smile: 
A o ukljucivanju oca u nas razgovor , stvarno nema smisla jer on svakim danom dokazuje da ga ne samo za mene nego i za sve ostale ukucane boli briga. Njegova teorija je bitno da je meni dobro i da svaki dan dobim rucak, a ostalo me ne zanima. Tako da on je za mene gotova prica, nazalost :'(

----------


## alga

> Moze mi se sad ispricat i neznam sta rec  al joj oprostit necu, ovno se sve svelo na 'obavezu'.. i stalno mi ponavlja da smo kozu uzeli bolje bi je odgojili i jos bi imali mlijeka, :D


draga mala zbunjena, htjela sam samo reci svoje misljenje na ovu recenicu, jer kako te citam cini mi se da je u tebi puno gorcine i razocaranja zbog situacije, koju ti sebi prevodis da je nastala iz razloga sto si posvojena. Kao sto je vec netko rekao, takvih situacija ima i u bioloskim obiteljima, to nikakve veze nema sa  posvojenjem, samo si ti osjetljivija na ovu temu pa ti se cini da se moras ljutiti i ne oprostiti nikome. I inace iscitavam u prijasnjim postovima posvojene djece da razloge nesuglasica traze upravo u posvojenju. Da bi sebi pomogla, mislim da se moras pomiriti sa time da nas ljudi ima svakakvih, i nazalost onih manje emotvine inteligencije, no i takvi ljudi postaju roditelji. U bioloskim obiteljima se dogadjaju iste takve situacije, i recenica koju ti gore opisujes sto je majka nespretno rekla u bioloskim obiteljima se izrecuje u obliku: “da te bar nisam rodila...”. Ono sto ti zelim reci iz prespektive mojih godina i iskustva  udomljavanja djece je upravo to da ono sto se zapravo kod tebe dogadja je jedna normalna, svakodnevna situacija u odnosu teenagera i roditelja, bili oni bioloski ili ne. Ne opravdavam tvoju majku, jer to nije lijepa razina komunikacije, ali ona vjerovatno ne zna drugacije, te ti nemas koristi od toga se na to ljutiti i nositi bijes u sebi i reci da joj nikada neces oprostiti. Idi dalje i zivi svoja iskustva, a sa godinama ce doci i mudrost te ces mozda lakse preraditi ono sto ti trenutno izgleda kao put bez oprosta i milosti. Na to imas potpuno pravo, no tvoje nezadovoljstvo sa njihovom nesposobnosti biti roditelji kakvi bi ti zeljela da oni budu vjerujem da ima veze samo sa tvojim godinama, zato se nemoj toliko zamarati time da si posvojena. Kada to prevazidjete naci cete i nacin bolje komunikacije. Ona vjerovatno nikada nece ni biti drugacija, ni bolja, ni savrsena, ali ces nauciti da je prihvatis takvu, kao sto smo i svi mi jednom prihvatili svoje nesavrsene roditelje,  a ne da je odbacis samo iz razloga jer ti nije bioloska majka. Ti se najvise brini o sebi da sebe najvise volis i da si nadjes put koji tebi odgovara.

----------


## josipv

Jako se teško staviti u takvu situaciju. Biti posvojeno dijete nekad nije nimalo lahko, pretpostavljam, a sve zavisi od toga kako se roditelji odnose prema tebi..

Roditelji koji nisu spremni do kraja života voljeti posvojeno dijete kao da je njihovo rođeno ne bi se ni trebali odlučivati na nešto takvo! Dijete samo može da pati.. također, tu činjenicu od djeteta ne treba kriti, čim se s njim mogne razgovarati treba mu objasniti cjelokupnu situaciju - jer je najgora stvar da samo (preko nekoga) sazna..

----------


## alga

> Roditelji koji nisu spremni do kraja života voljeti posvojeno dijete kao da je njihovo rođeno ne bi se ni trebali odlučivati na nešto takvo! Dijete samo može da pati...


Samo primjecujem da se od posvojitelja trazi da budu savrseni, zato sto su posvojili, dok se bioloskim roditeljima dopusta da grijese. Niti jedan roditelj nije savrsen, svi smo samo ljudi, ali treba biti svjestan da se svatko trudi ciniti ono najbolje. Takodjer bi djeca jednom kada odrastu trebala razumijeti da je svatko krojac svoje srece, i da je zivot u vlastitim rukam isto kao i ono sto ce sa njime uciniti. Ima dob do koje se moze reci: ono za sto ti se do sada dogadjalo, pa i ruzne i tuzne stvari, nisi ti nimalo kriv, dogodilo ti se, ali od sada na dalje si ti odgovoran za sebe i svoju srecu. I to je zaista tako, ne mozete u odrasloj dobi se vaditi na tuzno djetinjstvo, treba samo zasukati rukave.

----------


## ArI MaLi

alga  :Naklon:  u potpunosti se slažem sa svim što pišeš, i ne samo na situaciju male zbunjene nego i svih nas.. nekako je lakše tražiti krivca u drugima i više se trudimo mjenjati ljude oko nas nego sami sebe.. 

mala zbunjena želim ti svu sreću da pronađeš put i svoju sreću u obitelji  :Heart:

----------


## slavica 1

Poznajem nekoliko obitelji koje su se odlučile na posvojenje djece. U obitelji imamo slučaj gdje je jedno dijete posvojeno, a drugo rođeno od bioloških roditelja. To su sada odrasli ljudi koji funkcioniraju kao obitelj. Bilo je problema u odrastanju kada je usvojeno dijete saznalo za posvojenje, ali problem je uklonjen razgovorom i ljubavlju. Bitno je istaknuti da se posvojenoj djeci treba reći na vrijeme, po mogućnosti prije puberteta, kako bi se naučila živjeti s tom činjenicom. Djeci je lakše kada na vrijeme saznaju i s tom činjenicom žive u ljubavi i razumijevanju.

----------


## Bodulica

> Samo primjecujem da se od posvojitelja trazi da budu savrseni, zato sto su posvojili, dok se bioloskim roditeljima dopusta da grijese. Niti jedan roditelj nije savrsen, svi smo samo ljudi, ali treba biti svjestan da se svatko trudi ciniti ono najbolje. Takodjer bi djeca jednom kada odrastu trebala razumijeti da je svatko krojac svoje srece, i da je zivot u vlastitim rukam isto kao i ono sto ce sa njime uciniti. Ima dob do koje se moze reci: ono za sto ti se do sada dogadjalo, pa i ruzne i tuzne stvari, nisi ti nimalo kriv, dogodilo ti se, ali od sada na dalje si ti odgovoran za sebe i svoju srecu. I to je zaista tako, ne mozete u odrasloj dobi se vaditi na tuzno djetinjstvo, treba samo zasukati rukave.


upravo ovako.

samo što je zbilja zahtjevno očekivati od tinejđera da ovo shvate, bilo da žive u posvajateljskoj ili biološkoj obitelji. no većini nas to dođe do glave prije ili kasnije, a najviše onda kad i sami postanemo roditelji.

tako da neke teške riječi koje ovdje čitamo ne moraju biti tako teške kako se u prvi mah čine. one su samo produkt slabosti određenih trenutaka koje manje više svi imamo. no svakako sam za to da su odrasli ti koji bi trebali biti svjesniji kako ono izgovoreno može utjecati na ionako delikatan odnos s djecom u najosjetljivijem razdoblju. samo što je to ponekad baš teško.  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> upravo ovako.
> 
> samo što je zbilja zahtjevno očekivati od tinejđera da ovo shvate, bilo da žive u posvajateljskoj ili biološkoj obitelji. no većini nas to dođe do glave prije ili kasnije, a najviše onda kad i sami postanemo roditelji.
> 
> tako da neke teške riječi koje ovdje čitamo ne moraju biti tako teške kako se u prvi mah čine. one su samo produkt slabosti određenih trenutaka koje manje više svi imamo. no svakako sam za to da su odrasli ti koji bi trebali biti svjesniji kako ono izgovoreno može utjecati na ionako delikatan odnos s djecom u najosjetljivijem razdoblju. samo što je to ponekad baš teško.



X. 

Sjećam se svog odrastanja i intenzivnog maštanja o tome da bi bilo bolje da me rodila teta, a ne moja majka (s tetom imam više karakternih sličnosti), fazi u kojima sam jako zamjerala ocu sve živo, općenito sam se pitala kako je moguće da sam ja (ne mislim sada tako, ali tinejdžerske godine nose takav stav prema roditeljima) nastala od takvih roditelja. Jedva sam ih se čekala riješiti u smislu odleta iz roditeljskog gnijezda, prodisala sam punim plućima, možda i zato jer su bili prebrižni, tako da ne znam je li taj dio situacije usporediv s ovdje opisanom.

Nikako ne opravdavam te izgovorene riječi (oko koze), ali ja sam svojima govorila svašta, a i moja majka meni komunicirala "kog sam te vraga rodila" poruke, stila mogla sam ovo i ono, i putovat itd. a ti meni tako i "šta će ti dica, samo muka s njima" (ergo - ona žali što ih je rodila) itd.

U stvari... iz svog iskustva, teško mi je zamisliti obitelj u kojoj toga, bilo tako izrečenog, bilo mišljenog u trenucima borbe, svađe i iskušenja tinejdžerskih godina, nema.

Nekako... to mi se čini normalno, iako uistinu posvojitelji imaju taj neki dodatni teret "truđenja" u odnosu na defaultne roditelje, gdje se lakše prelazi preko izgovorenih riječi, zato jer dječja anamneza nije opterećena napuštanjem od strane bioloških roditelja.

Želim djevojci koja se javila da nađe svoj put i sreću i mir s roditeljima.

Puno puta se sad na puno toga mislim "oprosti mi, pape" (ne mislim samo na tatu) - protekom godina, ostvarenjem braka, roditeljstva itd.

----------


## anin

> Samo primjecujem da se od posvojitelja trazi da budu savrseni, zato sto su posvojili, dok se bioloskim roditeljima dopusta da grijese. Niti jedan roditelj nije savrsen, svi smo samo ljudi, ali treba biti svjestan da se svatko trudi ciniti ono najbolje. Takodjer bi djeca jednom kada odrastu trebala razumijeti da je svatko krojac svoje srece, i da je zivot u vlastitim rukam isto kao i ono sto ce sa njime uciniti. Ima dob do koje se moze reci: ono za sto ti se do sada dogadjalo, pa i ruzne i tuzne stvari, nisi ti nimalo kriv, dogodilo ti se, ali od sada na dalje si ti odgovoran za sebe i svoju srecu. I to je zaista tako, ne mozete u odrasloj dobi se vaditi na tuzno djetinjstvo, treba samo zasukati rukave.


Ovo je toliko istinito da vrijedi citirati!!

----------


## Jelena

Hvala vam sto pisete! Ja cu nesto napisati, mozda shvatim sto zelim. Ja nisam jos artikulirala svoj stav o posvojenju. Moj suprug i ja zivimo prilicno bogatim i raznolikim zivotom. Volim volonterstvo i davanje, bez ikakve potrebe za zahvalom. Ne znam mogu li nazvati sebicnoscu to sto nekad cinim nesto za nekog drugog jer mene davanje cini sretnom. 
Voljela bih imati djecu. S druge strane moj zivot je lijep i ovako. Moji su roditelji bili brizni, a ja sam im svejedno u tridesetoj pocela svasta zamjerati. Ne mislim na pubertetske sukobe, nego sustavne pogreske. Ljudski su cinili greske. Sad sam to probavila i ne zamjeram vise. Nedavno sam mami rekla da stvarno ne znam sto su joj trebali neki potezi, a ona mi je  odgovorila da se njoj cesto cinilo da me gubi i da nije znala kako da se postavi. Iz moje perspektive mi to i dalje nerazumljivo. Ne znam kako sam to ispoljavala, al moguce je s obzirom da mi je neovisnost ekstremno bitna u zivotu. Sad vidim kako roditelji pisu da sad neke poteze svojih roditelja bolje razumiju. Sigurno je tome tako, ali nije samo zbog ostvarenog roditeljstva, i godine cine svoje  :Smile: . 
Uglavnom, ta emotivna zbrka i u bioloskim obiteljima mi se cini komplicirana. Uopce ne znam kako bih se nosila s time da su neke frustracije koje dolaze naprosto u odredjenoj dobi, da se one pripisuju posvajanju, koliko vidim obostrano. Nekako se roditeljstvo podrazumijeva kao nesto normalno, a ja kad krenem razmatrati sve parametre posvajanja, cini mi se - ajme mogu li ja to uopce. I kao sto
mi je nekad bilo ludo na ispovjedi reci da sam cvrsto odlucila da cu se popraviti i da necu vise grijesiti, jer u biti iskreno i nisam pa je to onda odgadjalo odlaske na ispovjed, tako i ovdje iskreno nisam sigurna u sebe da ja to mogu i ovdje je neko odgadjanje u pitanju, samo ne znam cega sve.

----------


## anin

> Uglavnom, ta emotivna zbrka i u bioloskim obiteljima mi se cini komplicirana. Uopce ne znam kako bih se nosila s time da su neke frustracije koje dolaze naprosto u odredjenoj dobi, da se one pripisuju posvajanju, koliko vidim obostrano. Nekako se roditeljstvo podrazumijeva kao nesto normalno, a ja kad krenem razmatrati sve parametre posvajanja, cini mi se - ajme mogu li ja to uopce.


I ovo moram citirati - "u sridu pogođeno" je! I sama sam često razmišljala o tome koliko komplicirane emotivne zbrke ima i u biološkim obiteljima, a tek u obiteljima s posvojenom djecom!Ajme!

----------


## didi_17

bok svima!  :Smile: 

vidim da se tema proširila otkad sam je otvorila i koliko sam uspjela pohvatat,javlja se i dosta posvojene djece što mi je jako drago.
Ja prošla lude tinejdžerske godine i eto me u studentskim te se, ajmo reć, transformiram u zrelu,odraslu osobu. Još uvijek su mnoga pitanja neodgovorena,
a smatram da sam sad dovoljno "zrela" da krenem u potragu. S jedne strane je prisutna znatiželja,a s druge strane samo želim završit to poglavlje svog života.
Ozbiljno razmišljam o odlasku u CZSS gdje mogu dobit odgovore na neka pitanja. E sad..pitanje je odakle početi? Koji točno centar?
Rođena sam u Zagrebu,gdje ima više službi. A negdje u glavi mi iz davnih razgovora sa mamom zvoni da je bio majka iz Samobora..
Zbunjena sam sad..pa ako ima netko neki savjet,molila bi da podijeli sa mnom.

----------


## ivanas

> bok svima! 
> 
> vidim da se tema proširila otkad sam je otvorila i koliko sam uspjela pohvatat,javlja se i dosta posvojene djece što mi je jako drago.
> Ja prošla lude tinejdžerske godine i eto me u studentskim te se, ajmo reć, transformiram u zrelu,odraslu osobu. Još uvijek su mnoga pitanja neodgovorena,
> a smatram da sam sad dovoljno "zrela" da krenem u potragu. S jedne strane je prisutna znatiželja,a s druge strane samo želim završit to poglavlje svog života.
> Ozbiljno razmišljam o odlasku u CZSS gdje mogu dobit odgovore na neka pitanja. E sad..pitanje je odakle početi? Koji točno centar?
> Rođena sam u Zagrebu,gdje ima više službi. A negdje u glavi mi iz davnih razgovora sa mamom zvoni da je bio majka iz Samobora..
> Zbunjena sam sad..pa ako ima netko neki savjet,molila bi da podijeli sa mnom.


   Podatke ti vjerojatno ima centar gdje ti je  biološka  mama pripadalakad te rodila, ali ne mora biti, najbolje je provjeriti u oba.

----------


## ivanas

didi 17 volila bi ako mozes pisati što očekuješ, čega se bojiš, što osjećaš u vezi susreta i biološke obitelji. Moja djeca su još mala, i u vezi s njihovom eventualnom željom da upoznaju biološku obitelj me jedino strah da ne budu povrijeđeni još više, i volila bih kad bi dobili od centra što više podataka o biološkoj obitelji, da djeci mogu više toga reći pa da praznina bude manja. Pri posvajanju i razgovorima u centru imala sam osjećaj da moja pitanja o biološkoj obitelji bivaju protumačena kao da važemo i predomišljamo se pa se nisam niti usuđivala pitati puno toga, a kasnije nije bilo prilike. Pri zadnjem razgovoru sa socijalnom prije posvojenja, stojim pred policijom i idem odjaviti prebivalište sinu, rješenje je bilo pravomoćno taj dan i pitam još nešto o biološkoj obitelji a žena me pita, "a što se predomišljate oko posvajanj?". Grozan mi je bio taj osjećaj nemoći, kao neki zid. S jednim posvajanjem i centrom sam imala sreće pa sam i naknadno pitala neke stvari i nekako mi je slika popunjenija i lakše će biti mom djetetu složiti sve skupa. Kad sam posvajala imala sam par puta snove da sam negdje u javnosti gola ne svojom voljom i budila se u znoju, valjda sam se ostvarno tako osjećala u cijelom procesu pa mi je podsvijest to govorila u snu. Zato mogu zamisliti kako je tek posvojenoj djeci i koliko se oni osjećaju pod povećalom. Nekako se naše posvojene obitelji gleda ukupno pod povećalom, ja sam se navikla na to, ne znam kako će biti mojoj djeci kad budu stariji i kuzili to.

----------


## didi_17

O susretu sa bio majkom/obitelji nisam razmišljala. Želim samo saznati te podatke koji su mi dostupni i da popunim cijelu priču.
Nemam potrebe,a ni želje baš upoznat bio majku. Jedino što znam da imam polubraću,pa sam više znatiželjna oko tog pitanja.

----------


## ina33

> Uglavnom, ta emotivna zbrka i u bioloskim obiteljima mi se cini komplicirana. Uopce ne znam kako bih se nosila s time da su neke frustracije koje dolaze naprosto u odredjenoj dobi, da se one pripisuju posvajanju, koliko vidim obostrano. Nekako se roditeljstvo podrazumijeva kao nesto normalno, a ja kad krenem razmatrati sve parametre posvajanja, cini mi se - ajme mogu li ja to uopce. I kao sto
> mi je nekad bilo ludo na ispovjedi reci da sam cvrsto odlucila da cu se popraviti i da necu vise grijesiti, jer u biti iskreno i nisam pa je to onda odgadjalo odlaske na ispovjed, tako i ovdje iskreno nisam sigurna u sebe da ja to mogu i ovdje je neko odgadjanje u pitanju, samo ne znam cega sve.


U pravu si što se tiče odrastanja. Mislim da se ovdje radi jednostavno o prihvaćanju, prihvaćanju grešaka i tuđih i svojih i svođenje njih pod "normalno". Ne znam... meni kad neko kaže da ima preidealan odnos s majkom i ocem, da su im oni divni i najbolji na svijetu  mislim se ???? ko tu koga, jer odnos majka-kćer je (čisto normalno) vrlo često... ima otrovnih momenata, otac-sin, kćer-otac itd. Meni se čini normalno da se to događa i u obiteljima punim ljubavi i da to spada u "bivanje čovjekom". Kad tad prihvatiš i svoje i tuđe greške... možda je odgađanje tog suočavanja i prihvata ljudske neidealne naravi u pitanju, ne znam  :Heart: .

Na tečajevima za posvajanje jako se dobro obradi ovaj dio - priprema na tinejdžerske godine i na bunt posvojenika, što bi  trebalo reći, što ne, iako smo svi ispod krvi isti i sve ovisi o samokontroli. Nekako... ovako ja to vidim, bez iskkustva posvajanja - računaš to kao paket, ne shvaćaš kao odbacivanje, shvaćaš da je prvenstveno teško toj osobi koja raste i formira se, da joj ti moraš pomoći, a pretpostavka je da su se prije toga odradila (koliko god mogu, neke stvari se ne odrađuju stila ticked, done) pitanja neplodnosti i raznorazna druga pitanja, a sigurno da žalac zaore jer se sasvim drugačije primi nego kad nema posvajanja, a svaki roditelj čuje od djeteta (ako ne čuje, dijete je to prošaptalo i sigurno promislilo) - volila bi da mi ti nisi mama/tata.

Iskreno, u fazama kad sam zabrinuta za zdravlje svog djeteta, i meni padne mrak na oči... svi se mi pitamo koji put, u iscrpljenostima i slično "što nam je ovo trebalo"... uvjerena sam. Ko se ne pita - neiskren je, meni se čini, naravno da plus momenti navladavaju ta stanja. Kao i svi ovi s idelanim vezama - od partnerske, do s djecom.... Tj. ovisno o toga što smatramo idealnim... meni su idealne i ove koje uključuju i momente "mraka" - volio bi da mi ti nisi mama/tata, sve ovisi o općenitom kontekstu izrečenoga, a vjerujem da dublje zareže u posvojiteljskomk odnosu, zato jer ima taj jedan dodatni dio oko čega se treba dodatno truditi.

----------


## mala zbunjena

> O susretu sa bio majkom/obitelji nisam razmišljala. Želim samo saznati te podatke koji su mi dostupni i da popunim cijelu priču.
> Nemam potrebe,a ni želje baš upoznat bio majku. Jedino što znam da imam polubraću,pa sam više znatiželjna oko tog pitanja.


ee kako znas za polubracu jesu oni stariji od tebe ili?? ja informacije o bracama i sestrama nemam.. Tojest majka kaze da nezna nista o tome :-$

----------


## didi_17

> ee kako znas za polubracu jesu oni stariji od tebe ili?? ja informacije o bracama i sestrama nemam.. Tojest majka kaze da nezna nista o tome :-$


Tak mi je nešto mama spomenula kad smo pričale o cijeloj toj temi. Al ne znam detalje,pa bi zato i htjela provjerit

----------


## ivanas

u centru pri posvajanju bi trebali reći o biološkim braćama i sestrama ako postoje, ali nakon što se posvajanje zaključi a biološki roditelji su dobili još djece centar neće i nije dužan obavijestiti posvojitelje.

----------


## mala zbunjena

[QUOTE=ivanas;2356714 ali nakon što se posvajanje zaključi a biološki roditelji su dobili još djece centar neće i nije dužan obavijestiti posvojitelje.[/QUOTE]a
Aham, e to je valjda moj slucaj!

----------


## didi_17

> bok svima! 
> 
> vidim da se tema proširila otkad sam je otvorila i koliko sam uspjela pohvatat,javlja se i dosta posvojene djece što mi je jako drago.
> Ja prošla lude tinejdžerske godine i eto me u studentskim te se, ajmo reć, transformiram u zrelu,odraslu osobu. Još uvijek su mnoga pitanja neodgovorena,
> a smatram da sam sad dovoljno "zrela" da krenem u potragu. S jedne strane je prisutna znatiželja,a s druge strane samo želim završit to poglavlje svog života.
> Ozbiljno razmišljam o odlasku u CZSS gdje mogu dobit odgovore na neka pitanja. E sad..pitanje je odakle početi? Koji točno centar?
> Rođena sam u Zagrebu,gdje ima više službi. A negdje u glavi mi iz davnih razgovora sa mamom zvoni da je bio majka iz Samobora..
> Zbunjena sam sad..pa ako ima netko neki savjet,molila bi da podijeli sa mnom.



HELP,anybody?!

----------


## čokolada

didi, ne mozemo ti mi pomoci. Moras imati rjesenje o posvajanju, a tamo pise koji je centar realizirao postupak. U Zagrebu svaka opcina ima svoju podruznicu czss, a u Samoboru je samo jedan centar.

----------


## didi_17

a super..nemam to ništa :/
onda ću zvat okolo,pa saznat..

hvala svejedno  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

didi_17, vjerojatno je glupo pitanje, al možda se i tvoja mama u međuvremenu promijenila pa ti možda ipak pojednostavni potragu. nemoguće je da nije o tome razmišljala kada si joj spomenula pred koju godinu.

----------


## lucy22

Didi, mislim da ćeš teško doć do podataka od braći, jer ako su maloljetni i ako i dobiješ podatke nećeš ih smjet kontaktirat do njihove punoljetnosti, a podatke ćeš najlakše naći ako zamoliš mamu da ti pokaže papire tj riješenje od posvojenja i da onda prema tome kreneš, ak ta opcija nije moguća, onda od centra do centra pitati, al moraš ić osobno jer podatke ne daju preko telefona ili pošte, ni prek maila. Primjetila sam u tvojim postovima neku gorčinu, prodaj ne osuđivat svoju bio majku tako dugo dok jednog dana ne odlučiš čuti njeni stranu priče, jsa sam tako dugo osjećala tu gorčinu i zamjerala joj dok ju nisam našla i nazvala telefonom i čula samo dio priče, ostatak me čeka u okršaju oči u oči, za koji neznam kad će biti jer sve nešto odgađama, odgodila sam s prošle na ovu zimu, pa sad s zime na proljeće, al sve mi se čini da ni sad neću nać nekih tjedan dana da odem za Bosnu i cijelu priču čujem od početka do kraja, isako i sam taj mali dio koji znam mi je bio dovoljan da joj više ne zamjeram nego da joj zahvalim što me dala na posvojenje i što sam došla u tako dobru obitelj.

Jelena, nemogu sad nać post, ono di pišeš da roditeljima zamjeraš neke pogreške, čekaj dok ćeš imat svoju djecu, onda probaj zamisliti da oni tebi rade to što si ti svojim roditeljima radila/rekla nije bitno opče, al u isto vrijeme zamisli i sebe kako bi kao roditelj reagirala... ja sam to napravila sad kad imam svoju djecu i gle čuda, pa ja bi reagirala isto ko i oni u to vrijeme, a onda sam si mislila da su oni ludi da sam ja najpametnija na svijetu ( i to ne samo u pubertetu, nego i kasnije), još i dana danas mi se desi :D i onda ipak opet ispadne da su oni u pravu, al kao pravi bik ne priznam da mi nogu režu  :Laughing:   :Razz:  al iskreno od onda sam im prestala zamjerati te greške, jer sam shvatila da bi i ja isto reagirala jer bi mislila da je to najbolje za moje dijete u tom trenutku.

----------


## Jelena

lucy  :Heart: 
ma kužim što hoćeš reći, ja sam samo htjela reći da i  ne moraš biti roditelj, da neke stvari shvatiš i samo sa zrelošću, roditeljstvo vjerojatno ubrzava. Ali baš je moja mama na neku moju kritiku rekla da nekad naprosto nije znala što i kako treba napraviti da bude najbolja odluka, a morala je odlučiti.

Ja na žalost neću imati tu priliku isprobati roditeljstvo i baš sam u fazi prihvaćanja te činjenice.

----------


## lucy22

Jelena, oprosti ak sam se nekak krivo izrazila... ovo da ćeš vidjeti kad ćeš imati svoju djecu... pošto sam posvojena meni ovo svoja djeca ne znači samo biološka djeca već i posvojena, ako se odlučiš na korak posvojenja vjeruj mi nikad ti neće pasti na pamet to nije tvoje biološko dijete, to će biti TVOJE dijete bez obrzira što ga nisi ti rodila...




> Nekako se roditeljstvo podrazumijeva kao nesto normalno, a ja kad krenem razmatrati sve parametre posvajanja, cini mi se - ajme mogu li ja to uopce.


Evo ovo sam ti morala quotati... Roditeljstvo se podrazumijeva pod normalno općenito u društvu, nemoj obraćati pažnju na to što drugi očekuju od tebe (tvog života), neznam da budeš uspješni menadžer, majka i još milijun stvari, nego se koncentriraj na sebe i što ti želiš od svog života, od svoje budućnosti...






> Volim volonterstvo i davanje, bez ikakve potrebe za zahvalom. Ne znam mogu li nazvati sebicnoscu to sto nekad cinim nesto za nekog drugog jer mene davanje cini sretnom.
> Voljela bih imati djecu. S druge strane moj zivot je lijep i ovako.


E sad drugi dio rečenice, iskreno iz ovih par postova što si napisala moj odgovor na tvoje pitanje bio bi MOŽEŠ!!!, samo je pitanje dali si ti na to spremna i da li to stvarno želiš... Kod posvajanja, osim što ispunjavaš svoju želju i potrebu postati majkom, svoju ljubav, brigu i sve bespovratno daješ tom malom djetetu koje te treba i koje je sretno što si baš ti ta kod koje se on osjeća sigurno i voljeno i da zna da ćeš uvijek biti tu za njega bez obzira na sve....

Porazgovaraj s mužem, dobro razmisli što i sama želiš u životu, odvagni da li si se spremna nekih stvari odreći u životu (u smislu svog slobodnog vremena i slično) i to posvetiti malom biću koje će te uvijek trebati, samo će s vremenom rasti i briga će biti veća, ne kažu bezveze mala djeca, mala briga, velika djeca velika briga... :Love:

----------


## Jelena

lucy, hvala ti na komentaru. Mislim da je moj problem ili prednost, ovisi kako gledaš, to što mi je život jako sadržajan. S druge strane, zaista je teško prihvatiti činjenicu da nećeš biti roditelj i jedan grč u želucu i na nepcu se javlja više puta u danu, kada te nešto podsjeti na tu činjenicu. Budući da znam kako je teško dobiti dijete na posvajanje, odnosno da je veća šansa, ako i predam papire, da nas nikad ne obavijeste, nego da nam ponude dijete, za sada računam da neću realizirati roditeljstvo.
Vidiš da škicam na topic, tako da razmišljam o svemu  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> lucy, hvala ti na komentaru. Mislim da je moj problem ili prednost, ovisi kako gledaš, to što mi je život jako sadržajan. S druge strane, zaista je teško prihvatiti činjenicu da nećeš biti roditelj i jedan grč u želucu i na nepcu se javlja više puta u danu, kada te nešto podsjeti na tu činjenicu. Budući da znam kako je teško dobiti dijete na posvajanje, odnosno da je veća šansa, ako i predam papire, da nas nikad ne obavijeste, nego da nam ponude dijete, za sada računam da neću realizirati roditeljstvo.
> Vidiš da škicam na topic, tako da razmišljam o svemu


Jelena,  :Love: . Čisto da još jednom istaknem, šanse da predaš papire i da ti ponude dijete je otprilike kao u MPO-u da se "opustiš" i zatrudniš kad se najmanje nadaš. Hoću reći da je to puka sreća, a da je posvojenje u Hrvatskoj zahtjevno kao neki oveći projekt, u smislu logistike koja se zahtijeva (nazivanje centara, posjeti centrima itd.). Sve ono što sadrži topic "aktivni angažman u posvojenju", mislim da su priče "dobili smo poziv" iz nekih vremena od pred puno godina. Ne znam koliko je to nova ministrica promijenila, ali CZSS-ovi u moje doba nisu bili umreženi računalno, znači, "operialo" se s papirima (i zato je bilo nužno svakodnevno nazivanje, slanje molbi na svih tipa stotinjak CZZS-ova), a tipa bila sam u jednom CZSS-u di je internet imala samo tajnica ravnatelja, ako se dobro sjećam.

----------


## ina33

Žao mi je ako to sve zvuči obeshrabrujuće, ali nekako mi se čini da je najteže napraviti prvi korak, u jednom trenu to onda, vjerujem, postane manje teško, kako se iskustvo kupi, i isto te, kao i u svemu, motiviraju sretne priče.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Žao mi je ako to sve zvuči obeshrabrujuće, ali nekako mi se čini da je najteže napraviti prvi korak, u jednom trenu to onda, vjerujem, postane manje teško, kako se iskustvo kupi, i isto te, kao i u svemu, motiviraju sretne priče.


Ja se potpuno slažem s ovim, nama je trebalo oko 2 godine za taj prvi korak (isto smo se nećkali zbog nekih svojih nesigurnosti i strahova) i onda se sve riješilo velikom brzinom, obrada centra, slanje molbi...i bilo mi je lakše kad smo konačno to odlučili, mada je nama život složio neku drugu priču...

----------


## Jelena

Baš to, ina, svjesna sam svega toga. Previše sam energije uludo utukla u IVF postupke bez rezultata koji bi opravdao sva ta emotivna ulaganja. Uz nesigurnost i strahove koje spominje MMimi, ne želim da mi se život pretvori u lov na dijete. Mislim da je dovoljno 11-12 kvalitetnih godina. Kad bi posvajanje išlo onako kao u filmu, OK, al ovako kako to kod nas ide, nisam sigurna da želim u to kolo. Al ovo je malo OT za ovdje, tako da se ispričavam.

----------


## ivanas

Mislim da je dignuta u javnosti prevelika fama oko posvajanja. Ja sam od onih koji su poslali molbe i nisam niti stigla početi dobro zvati dobila sam poziv i dijete, pa još par puta tako. Svi moji prijatelji i poznanici su posvojili u roku od najviše dvije godine. I svi za koje sam čula i koji su me pitali za savjet a čekali su duže su ili bili neaktivni i neupućeni i/ili su imali nerealne i nezrele zahtjeve i očekivanja od posvojenja. Kad čovjek osjeti nešto u srcu i duši i zna da je to njegov put sve se posloži u tom smjeru.

----------


## ina33

> Mislim da je dignuta u javnosti prevelika fama oko posvajanja. Ja sam od onih koji su poslali molbe i nisam niti stigla početi dobro zvati dobila sam poziv i dijete, pa još par puta tako. Svi moji prijatelji i poznanici su posvojili u roku od najviše dvije godine. I svi za koje sam čula i koji su me pitali za savjet a čekali su duže su ili bili neaktivni i neupućeni i/ili su imali nerealne i nezrele zahtjeve i očekivanja od posvojenja. Kad čovjek osjeti nešto u srcu i duši i zna da je to njegov put sve se posloži u tom smjeru.



Ivanas, pls podsjeti me - pred koliko je to bilo kad si dobila poziv? Meni se čini da je to još tako funkcioniralo prije tipa 5-6 godina, nakon toga ne. Ovo u rok u od dvije godine tako sam i ja popratila, ali uz uvjet angažmana (znači nazivanje centara, road showi po centrima u radno vrijeme + preslagivanje priroriteta oko želja). Naravno, ako se tako posložiš prioritete izlazit ćeš s posla za predstavljanje po centrima, ja se referiram na to da se meni čini da je mali broj "happy endingsa" stila predaš papire + to je to od tvoje aktivnosti + čekaš poziv.

----------


## ina33

I, da, ograda da je moje iskustvo posredno (Školica i iskustva tih ljudi), i praćenje PDF-a - zatrudnila sam taman kad smo trebali aktivno krenuti u naganjanje psihoobrade, a bili smo odradili predaju molbe matičnom CZZS-u, posjet stanu i razgovor u CZSS-u (to je još jedan od klasičnih bottleneckova u velikim centrima, koliko kužim).

----------


## ArI MaLi

Mi smo prvi puta krenuli 2008 i sad 2013 nam je pa skoro identično, apsolutno se ništa nije promijenilo.. nažalost... ljudi u centrima isti i naćin rada isti.. 
i onda i sad: zvanje, obilaženje i borba... ali nije nemoguće!!! samo čovijek mora posložiti prioritete i jako to željeti

----------


## ivanas

> Ivanas, pls podsjeti me - pred koliko je to bilo kad si dobila poziv? Meni se čini da je to još tako funkcioniralo prije tipa 5-6 godina, nakon toga ne. Ovo u rok u od dvije godine tako sam i ja popratila, ali uz uvjet angažmana (znači nazivanje centara, road showi po centrima u radno vrijeme + preslagivanje priroriteta oko želja). Naravno, ako se tako posložiš prioritete izlazit ćeš s posla za predstavljanje po centrima, ja se referiram na to da se meni čini da je mali broj "happy endingsa" stila predaš papire + to je to od tvoje aktivnosti + čekaš poziv.


   Od jednog je poziva prošlo 3 godine, a od jednog 2,5g. Nakon posvajanja imala sam još 4 poziva da smo izabrani u uži krug, a tri su bila od centara koje nisam nikad nazvala. Doduše iako je moj staž čekanja bio kratak, priprema je bila duga  i opsežna, znala sam sve moguće informacije od toga kako napisati molbu, što staviti, prošli smo Školicu, počela sam bila sa zvanjem. Imali smo prilično široke grnaice i u odnosu na dobi i zdravstveno stanje i anamnezu i sve.

----------


## nana74

> Mislim da je dignuta u javnosti prevelika fama oko posvajanja. Ja sam od onih koji su poslali molbe i nisam niti stigla početi dobro zvati dobila sam poziv i dijete, pa još par puta tako. Svi moji prijatelji i poznanici su posvojili u roku od najviše dvije godine. I svi za koje sam čula i koji su me pitali za savjet a čekali su duže su ili bili neaktivni i neupućeni i/ili su imali nerealne i nezrele zahtjeve i očekivanja od posvojenja. Kad čovjek osjeti nešto u srcu i duši i zna da je to njegov put sve se posloži u tom smjeru.



Kod nas je bilo vrlo slično. Mjesec i pol dana nakon što smo poslali molbe po Centrima (u međuvremenu smo zvali, i kao što sam negdje već napisala, razgovor s Centrom iz kojeg smo dobili djecu nije bio baš previše ugodan) je stigao poziv (to je bilo prije 20 mjeseci). No, mi smo posvojili troje djece i tada su bili u dobi od 8, 7 i 5 godina, znači nešto "starija" djeca. Nakon toga su nas još nekih pet puta nazvali (zadnji poziv je bio pred 2-3 mjeseca). 
*Kad čovjek osjeti nešto u srcu i duši i zna da je to njegov put sve se posloži u tom smjeru.* - Ovaj dio potpisujem!!!

----------


## znatiželjna137

tuznazauvjek , nemojte se žalostiti. Ja sam posvojeno djete, i non stop razmišljam o svojoj biološkoj majci. Zanima me zašto me dala u posvoj, zašto mi se ne javlja, misli li na mene, imam li braću/sestre, ma zanima me SVE! Znam da će moja odluka o upoznavanju mojih bioloških roditelja potaknuti nemir u srcima mojih trenutnih roditelja, ali znam da će to kad tad prihvatiti, i osjećam da će Vaša kćer učiniti isto što i ja. Jer, kako kažu, djevojke razmišljaju isto  :Smile: 

Pozdrav!

----------


## znatiželjna137

Pozdrav svima!

Ja sam također posvojena, i nemam nikakvih zamjerki za to. Nikada mi ništa nije falilo u životu. Imam 17 godina, ali jedno 4 godine unazad postavljam si ista pitanja: misli li moja biološka majka na mene, sjeća li se uopće da postojim, dal ju zanima kako izgledam, zna li koliko imam godina i sve to. 

Uklopila sam se među širu obitelj mojih roditelja, svi su me prihvatili i ne prave razliku zbog toga. Bratići i sestrične me također smatraju da smo vezani istom krvlju, makar jednim dijelom, i vrlo sam im zahvalna na tome.

Htjela bih upoznati svoje biološke roditelje, ali trebam Vašu pomoć. Zanima me je li tko od Vaše djece (ako tu ima roditelja posvajatelja koji će vidjeti ovo) upoznao biološke roditelje i kako ste se Vi osjećali? Kakav je odnos između Vas i njih, i odnos između Vašeg djeteta i bioloških roditelja?

Unaprijed zahvaljujem  :Smile:

----------


## nixon 994

Dobar dan svima! 

Takoder sam trazila neke informacije o posvojenju i izasao mi je ovaj forum. Naime, ja sam posvojena. Imam 18 god. i uvijek sam se pitala tko su mi pravi roditelji mucila su me mnoga pitanja ali ih se nikada nisam usudila postaviti majci jer bi imala osjecaj da se nezahvalno ponasam prema njoj a i ona nije bas bila otvorena za takva pitanja. Nasla sam dokumente o posvojenju i to su zaista bila gruba saznanja ali unatoc svemu htjela bih saznati sve o bioloskim roditeljima da napokon zatvorim to poglavlje zivota i nastavim dalje jer mislim da mi je to dugo vremena samo teret u zivotu. Posto sam boravila u domu u drugom gradu kako bi bez putovanja tamo mogla doznat informacije i kako i kome se obratit? Molila bih ako netko zna te informacije da me uputi. 
Puno hvala  :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

Draga Nixon, u centru za socijalnu skrb iz kojeg si posvojena bi trebali imati informacije o tvojim biološkim roditeljima pa probaj od svojih saznati tu informaciju. Sretno!

----------


## špelkica

Sretno! Svakako mislim da imaš pravo saznati tko su tvoji biološki roditelji tj od kud potječeš, mimi ti je dobro rekla da moraš pitat CZSS iz kojeg si posvojena. Probaj s mamom razgovarat otvoreno, objasni joj da jednostavno imaš takvu potrebu da saznaš, a da to ne znači da je manje voliš ili napuštaš. Mislim da se ona upravo toga boji.

----------


## ArI MaLi

draga nixon 994, moraš ti osobno otić do centra i jedino tako dobiti informacije, a što se tiće mame, moje mišljenje je da koliko god bilo teško razgovarati sa njom, ipak bi trebala, započni razgovor pa onda tek vidi kako se i ona osijeća, možda bi ona htjela sa tobom o tome razgovarati ali ne zna kako, vrlo je bitno da sa nekim bliskim o tome popričaš, jel to si ti, i tvoja prošlost je dio tebe!

pusa i sretno, javi nam se ponekad.. zanimaju me tvoja iskustva, kako si saznala da si posvojena?

----------


## lucy22

Draga nixon994 dobro ti veli ArI moraš osobno do centra, tj možeš probat pismenim putem preko pošte ili maila... njima je bitno da imaju dokumentirano, ali nažalost vrlo je velika vjerojatnost da nećeš dobiti nikakvu novu info osim one koje imaš u papirima od posvojenja. S mamom ti je najbolje popričat otvoreno, pročitaj moju priču, možda ti pomogne.

----------


## Lucija

slučajno sam zalutala na ovu temu posvajanja, ali ima velikoga smisla kod mene i baš sam sretnna što me moja radoznalost dovela do toga!
nisam posvojeno dijete niti sam majka posvojitelj, ali imam u obitelji svog supruga (koja je naravno postala i moja obitelj) 13-godišnju curu koja je posvojena s 3 godine. od kad se od prije 5 godina aktivno poznajemo , mala me baš zavoljela (možda zbog toga što imam sestru njezinih godina pa sam uvijek bila informirana o "in" stvarima) i imamo dobar odnos. Ona je jako dobro prihvatila svoje posvojitelje kao roditelje (zna od svoje 6. godine da je posvojena) i mislim da nikad nije imala nešto previše pitanja oko toga. e sad ona je  sad 13 i mislim da će je uskoro početi zanimati stvari oko bioloških roditelja. i najveća tragedija je ta da joj je mama posvojitelj sad prije nekoliko mjeseci nenadano umrla i ostala je sama s tatom u kući. još smo svi u šoku oko te nenadane smrti i mislim da je sad najviše i to muči, ali mislim da će uskoro početi ispitivati o biološkoj mami (ispada da je se biološka majka odrekla, a mama je umrla). a ja joj želim biti potpora i dati odgovore na pitanja (na koje već sad ne znam odgovor!) pa mi je drago što sam slučajno naletjela na ovu temu da mi netko može pomoći sa svojim odgovorima iskustvima. Ona ima dobar odnos sa tatom i dobro se razumiju, ali ipak trebaju pomoć jer su to ipak takvi šokovi u životu da ti jednostavno treba pomoć!

----------


## ArI MaLi

ajme  :Crying or Very sad:  baš tužna situacija... mislim da bi zbilja bilo dobro uključiti stručnu osobu u to sve... i svakako što više podrške i topline i sa vaše strane.. 

a o biološkim roditeljima najbolje da odgovore potraži kod tate

----------


## špelkica

Mislim da je naći biološku majku dvosjekli mač-može dobro ispasti, ali i loše. U svakom slučaju dijete ima pravo s 18 god saznati. Vjerojatno ćeš joj morati biti velika potpora, ali kako je i Ari napisala, uključiti stručnu osobu koja će joj pomoći. 
Mi ne znamo kako se zovu biološki roditelji našeg sina niti mi to nešto znači, ali znam da u Centru imaju podatke ako bude trebalo tj ako bude htio znati

----------


## ivanas

špelkice na rješenju o posvajanju će pisati ime bioloških roditelja ako su poznati centru, moj savjet svim posvojiteljima da dok se posvojenje ne završi saznajte što više možete o djetetovoj prošlosti i biološkoj obitelji. 18 godina je predugo vremena da dijete čeka na neke činjenice. Što više informacija imate to je lakše pripremati dijete i njemu je lakše graditi svoj identitet. Što manje rupa i što više informacija to bolje.

----------


## špelkica

Thanks Ivanas! Zato nam je drago da smo s udomiteljima u dobrom odnosu tj posjećujemo se radi njega

----------


## Aradija

Tužna priča. No mislim da njen otac verovatno više zna o biološkoj porodici devojčice i on bi trebalo da odgovori na njena pitanja. Pitanja o biološkoj majci su ok ali eventualno kontaktiranje pre vremena može biti kontraproduktivno za dete. Ja znam isto jednu tužnu priču gde se usvojena majka teško razbolela, došlo je do ružnog razvoda, devojčica koja sad ima 12 godina je pripala ocu. On je preko fb našao njenu biološku majku i devojčica sad kontaktira sa njom. Medjutim ta žena je rodila nju kao jako mlada, sada ima novu porodicu koja uopšte ne zna za dete koje je dala na usvajanje. Ona i želi i ne želi da se čuje sa devojčicom, i želi i ne želi da je upozna uživo. Za sada kontaktira sa njom samo preko neta, priča joj neke priče, devojčica je sva zbunjena. Sve to je poremetilo i odnos sa usvojenom majkom koji je inače poremećen tim ružnim razvodom i bolešću. Mislim da otac nije učinio dobro za nju tim nalaženjem biološke majke.

----------


## Lucija

hvala vam svima na odgovorima! Za sada Marija nema još nikakve želje da sazna više o svojoj biološkoj obitelji, ali znam da će doći  i do toga i mislim da sad čak i prije nego da joj je mama ostala živa- nekako mislim da bih se ja tako osjećala. Tata joj zna tko su joj biološki roditelji i znam da će joj biti potpora kad bude htjela više znati. ali ja sam isto nekako mišljenja da tamo do  18. godine ne treba upoznati biloške roditelje - ako će ju nešto zanimati (a sigurno hoće) tata će joj pokušati objasniti, a nek ih upozna kad bude punoljetna. Kao iz Aradijine priče ne želim da se desi nešto kontraproduktivno i nikako ne bi bilo dobro da ona sad upozna svoju biološku majku (niti je ona izrazila kakvu želju sad). 

na kakvu stručnu osobu ste mislili kad ste rekli neka se uključi stručna osoba? možda je glupo pitanje, ali jednostavno ne znam- nisam u tome, sve mi je to novo, nikad nisam prolazila kroz taj sustav "birokracije" i ne znam gdje da početi osim od sebe da se više družim s Marijom i dam joj do znanja da mi može vjerovati i reći mi ono što ne može prijateljicama...ipak živimo u maloj sredini i svi znaju da je ona posvojena, ali nitko o tome ne priča pred njom (dobro nema se sad što pričati, ali meni bi bilo veliko olakšanje da mogu pravoj prijateljici reći neki svoj osjećaj u vezi s tim da sam posvojeno dijete- sad je i u tim pubertetskim godinama pa je i to jedna otežavajuća okolnost kad te "nitko" ne razumije). Ali Marija je inače po prirodi dosta zatvorena osoba i moraš iz nje "izvlačiti" neke stvari.

----------


## ArI MaLi

ja sam mislila da svakako treba uključiti psihologa.. još jedna teža okolnost što je zatvorena osoba, treba je poticat na razgovor

----------


## Duki20

Bok svima  :Smile:  

Didi jako mi se svida da si pokrenula ovakvu temu. Divno je kad citas svakakve price i pronalazis se u tome. Ta pomisao da imas to podjelit sa nekom tko te razumije jer i on to prolazi je stvarno lijepo, nemam u zivotu ljude koji su takoder posvojenji pa mi je drago da bar ovdje mogu razgovarat sa nekim takvim  :Smile:  
Moja prica je takva da mi je maka umrla dok sam bila jako mala, a tata se nije nikada brinuo o meni vec baka, ali jednog dana tata je odlucio da me da na posvajanje jer je baka stara i ne moze da se brine o djetetu. Ne mogu rec da mi je zao jer sad stvarno imam divne roditelje koje me voli i koji su mi od malena od kad sam posvojena (6 god) bili voljni naci biolosku rodbinu sto i jesu jer sam kao mala jako patila za bakom. 
Sada sam u kontaktu sa dosta bioloske rodbine, ali i dalje vidim da to nije obitelj kojoj je stvarno stalo do mene ( osim baki) 
Vec su tu sada u mom zivotu da se ne pokazu u losem izdanju da ne budu su me zeljeli dati. A kada je bilo pitanje tko ce se brinuti o meni svi su imali neki razlog. 
Jedina osoba sa kojom nisam u kontaknu je tata. Imam sve podatke o njemu i voljela bi ga jako posjetit kao sto bi voljela otici na mamon grob za koji mislim da je u osijeku i takoder saznati malo vise o njoj. Sada imam 20 godina i mislim da sam napokon spremna za to  :Smile:  

A isto bi voljela i  volontirati  :Smile:

----------


## Duki20

:Smile:

----------


## lucy22

Cure drage dugo me nije bilo... nisam sad citala sve postove jer sam preuzbudena  :Smile:  vec znate da sam majku biolosku nasla al jos nisam upoznala, a sad, nasla sam biolosku stranu obitelji od tate. On je poginuo u ratu, al imam puno rodbine s njegove strane pa cak i stariju seku.

----------


## anin

lucy22 drago mi je! Nadam se da je sve proteklo ok! Jesi li ih upoznala? Ikog? Seku? Kako je prošlo?

----------


## lucy22

Jos nisam... za sad sam se cula sa braticem i sestricnom preko skypa. Jos moramo poslozit cijelu pricu i ako bude sve po planu nadam se da cemo se uskoro upoznat.

----------


## ArI MaLi

super lucy22! drago mi je zbog tebe  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## martta

lucy, javi nam se ?

----------


## Girl_92

ljudi stvarno na cinjenicu da si posvojen reagiraju nekad glupo . Nznm po cemu bi se mi razlikovali od drugih, isto smo ljudi i normalni smo . A pogotovo se te predrasude vise javljaju u pubertetu .

----------


## Jelena

Amy Anderson je mama od glumice koja glumi posvojenu kcer u seriji Modern Family. Inace je Koreanka posvojena od jednog svedskog para u Americi. Radi kao stand-up komicarka. Evo link na crticu o posvojenju:
http://videos.huffingtonpost.com/amy...pted-517254065

----------


## posvojenacurica

Veliki pozdrav svima, koliko god Vas ima!  :Smile:  

Sinoć sam malo googlala oko pojma posvojenje, i slično i naišla na ovaj forum... 
Danas sam čitala postove, objave i odlučila se registrirati. 

Većina Vas je roditelj-posvojitelj, ili roditelj-posvojitelj koji će to postati -svaka čast! Vidim ima i posvojenika... 
Ja osobno pripadam u ovu drugu skupinu!  :Smile:  Posvojena sam cca. 17.godina, kao i Didi.

Uživala sam čitajući Vaše priče, mišljenja... 
Kao Didi ne sjećam se da sam postavljala pitanja o posvojenju i biološkim roditeljima. 
Imam također i brata koji je posvojen, niti on nije postavljao pitanja (on i ja čak ni ne pričamo o tome). 
Mene osobno puno stvari muči, zanima po tome pitanju, a za njega nisam sigurna. 
Dok je imao curu sjećam se da joj je to priznao (da smo posvojeni), a nakon što ga je ona ostavila, tu temu nismo baš spominjali.

Brat i ja se slažemo da imamo mamu i tatu koje volimo i koji nas jako vole, i to nam je važno...
Ali, sad sam u nekom periodu kada bih voljela s nekime o tome razgovarati (zato i jesam ovdje). 
S roditeljima nisam pričala o tome, bojim se da ih ne povrijedim,teško mi je započeti razgovor na tu temu, iako je mama(posvojiteljica) nam uvijek govorila da svoju biološku majku možemo uvijek potražiti.

Ne mogu reći da sam nešto previše znatiželjna da saznam tko su mi biološki roditelji, ali istina je da bih htjela saznati tko su, i sresti ih (ako su još uvijek živi, a nadam se da jesu). 
U zadnje vrijeme se jako često znam zapitati tko su, zašto su me napustili, zašto me rodila, pa ostavila i slično. 
Duži period nisam uopće o tome razmišljala...To me ponekad uhvati i drži nekoliko dana, mjeseci...
Kada sam pričala sa sestričnom,prije koju godinu, rekla mi je da će mi pomoći da pronađem biološke roditelje. 
Ali eto, još uvijek nisam ni počela ih tražiti, ne znam ni sama zašto. :S Možda jer sam imala roditelje, rodbinu, prijatelje koji me vole i to mi je bilo dovoljno.
Nakon nekog vremena sam prekinula s dečkom /tj.on je mene ostavio i još sam uvijek sama. 
Sada bih voljela pronaći svoje biološke roditelje, ali me strah pitati roditelje (posvojitelje) za bilo kakav podatak koji bi mi mogao pomoći. 
Imam divne tete i bake (s mamine i tatine strane), i stah me da ću ih povrijediti ako bih pronašla biološke roditelje, iako smatram da možda bi bili sretni ako sam ja sretna, tako je do sada uvijek bilo!
Oni su me svi prihvatili i mog brata, kao da su me tata i mama (posvojitelji) začeli, rodili... I kao što Didi kaže "Oni su moj svijet kojem u U potpunosti pripadam..."

Smatram da bih trebala ili porazgovarati sa roditeljima ili nešto, bilo što samo da pronađem biološke roditelje, kada bih pronašla bio.mamu mislim da bi mi i to bilo dovoljno. Jednostavno nije mi toliko jako bitno zašto je ostavila mene i brata (iskreno da, zanima me), već želim znati tko je (ne što je, čime se bavi), kako izgleda, ima li sada svoju obitelj, imamo li brat i ja  polubraću/polusestre ...

Mogla bih još svašta pisati, ali napisala sam najvažnije i ono što trenutno nosim na duši. 
Htjela bi da na ovome forumu razvijemo i komunikacije posvojena djeca-roditelji posvojitelji...
Smatram da bi nam razmjena iskustava mogla pomoći. 

Lijep pozdrav.  :Kiss:

----------


## DeDada

Pozdrav!

To o čemu razmišljaš je sasvim normalno, mislim da bi bilo vrlo neobično da osoba ne razmišlja o svom porijeklu. Pokušaj otvoreno razgovarati s mamom, a i bratom, reci da te zanimaju neke stvari. Možda joj pitanje dođe "ko iz neba" ako nemate običaj razgovarati o tome pa joj daj priliku da se snađe  :Smile:  

Ne boj se da ćeš ikoga povrijediti. Tvoji roditelji znaju da će doći dan kada ćeš htjeti saznati više, a ostali u krajnjoj liniji ne moraju biti ni upoznati sa tvojim željama. Ako si čitala topic, znaš da tek sa 18 možeš dobiti uvid u svoje spise u CZSS. To nije daleko, a do tad ti mama možda može reći nešto više. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla na forum!
Lijepo pišeš, jednostavno, iskreno i sabrano. Sigurna sam da ovo isto što si nama napisala možeš i izreći mami i tati, ili bar jednome za početak. Bez strašnih priprema, uz kavu, u šetnji, negdje na miru. Istim ovim riječima. 

Mama je odrasla, preživjet će, ima sigurno skriveni, nesvjjesni iracionalni strah da ćeš "pobjeći", da nećeš biti više samo njena, ali to će provariti i savladati. Pametna djevojka poput tebe naći će pravu boju glasa i roditeljima
dati priliku da pokažu da im nisi slučajno takva "ispala"  :Wink:  .
U njihovu "obranu" (to što ti ne daju priliku za pitanja) mogu samo reći da posvojitelji jednostavno zaborave da nisu biološki roditelji. Meni se zaista to ponekad dogodi, osobito kad me pitaju neki detalj iz 1.g.života, niti se ne sjetim zašto se toga ne sjećam. 
Uljuljkamo se u život, ne sjećamo se perioda bez djece. A zapravo bi trebalo stalno osluškivati, poticati teme, osvijestiti da s pubertetom dolaze valovi misli i pitanja.

----------


## Jelena

Draga, cure su ti sve napisale. To je tema koje se i roditelji i djeca pribojavaju, al znaju da ce doci.

Ja nisam jos roditelj, al nekako bih htjela da to nikad ne bude tabu tema kod nas. A opet da ne bude stalno tu negdje - jer na kraju se svi bavimo svakodnevnim problemima. Treba povremeno razgovarati i o posvojenju. I to na nivou prikladnom za dijete. Koliko?

Nekako se nadam da kad budem u toj situaciji da cu znati dozirati. Al mislim da se lako pogrijesi. Što kaze cokolada, pretpostavljam da se zivjeci u sadasnjosti i zaboravi na tu temu.

----------


## Jelena

U svakom slucaju - dobro nam dosla. Zelim ti i da ti sljedeca veza bude sretnija.

----------


## Davina

Dobro došla na forum.
Moj savjet je da u svakom slučaju otvoreno razgovaraš sa mamom ili tatom ili sa oboje. Kako lijepo pišeš da imaš lijep odnos sa svojim roditeljima mislim ne bi im to trebalo predstavljati veliki problem. 
Mi svi roditelji posvojitelji znamo, ili bi smo bar trebali znati, da će naša djeca kad tad tražiti svoje bio roditelje, i tu želju moramo uvažavati. Kad je moja kćerka u pubertetu postavljala milijun pitanja oko svoga posvojenja, dogovorile smo se da ćemo kad ona napuni 18 godina i ostvari pravo na uvid u svoje akte, ići svi zajedno (ona i mi roditelji)  u centar i ostvariti to pravo. Ako ona poslije zaželi da je pratimo kod upoznavanja bio roditelja ispunićemo joj i tu želju a isto tako ako zaželi taj put ići sama i to ćemo uvažiti.
Mislim da je strah roditelja posvojitelja da će im se njihova dijeca htjeti vratiti svojim bio roditeljima malo i izvikan, jer ako je roditeljstvo osnovano na uzajamnoj ljubavi i uzajamnom poštovanju tu ne bi trebalo biti mjesta za strah. 
Ja ne bih mogla živjeti sa saznanjem da moje djete nosi "rupu na duši" i da je njegov život nedorečen zbog moga straha. 
A što se tiče bake i deda i njihov strah nesmijemo zanemariti ali i tu pomaže samo otvoreni razgovor.
Zato imaj hrabrosti i pitaj roditelje da li bi ti pomogli kod traženja i ako ikako možeš nemoj im to raditi "iza leđa". A ako ništa bar ih obavjesti o svome planu.
A posebno me rastužila tvoje rečenica da je brat svojoj curi priznao da je posvojen, nadam se da nikad nijedno posvojeno dijete neće morati "priznati" da je posvojeno nego samo reči, pod priznati podrazumjevam nešto loše što smo uradili a to nismo htjeli pa sad to priznajemo. Posvojenje se nemora i nesmije priznavati.
I slažem se da se u svakodnevnom životu tema posvjenje nemora biti na dnevnom redu ali isto tako se ne smije zanemarivati.
Želim ti mnogo sreće na tvom putu.

----------


## cipelica

radim sa djecom. uvijek me štrecne kad osjetim kako se iz raznoraznih razloga dijete može zatvoriti u sebe, napuniti strahom, bojati osude..
posvojena djevojčica može misliti da će je drugi drugačije gledati zbog posvojenja, neka druga djevojčica nikako da prihvati to što je niska, neka treća sakriva da joj je mama bolesna... 
slažem se sa davinom, nema se tu što priznavati. pričaj sa mamom i tatom. reci im ovo što si nama napisala

----------


## posvojenacurica

Pozdrav DeDada  :Smile:  
Hvala ti na tvome komentaru. 
Smatram da joj bez obzira što nismo previše pričali na tu temu, neće pitanje doći "ko iz neba", a opet ne znam ni sama. :S 
Bojim se da ću ih povrijedili, a opet mislim da će biti sretni ako sam i ja, barem je tako uvijek bilo.
Imam 18., čak i više od 18. godina. 
Hvala ti još jednom na komentaru.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## posvojenacurica

Čokolada, hvala ti na komentaru!  :Smile:  

Da, sabrana sam, trebao mi je cijeli dan skoro da se odlučim pisati vam. 
Imam poseban odnos s tatom (posvojiteljem) i bilo bi mi puno lakše obratiti se njemu i reći mu svoje želje, ali bojim se da mama ne bi bila ljubomorna(iovako misli da više volim tatu), a onda ne bih voljela da tata bude također tužan jer mu je žena nesretna i ljubomorna.  :Sad:  

Hvala na potpori, puno mi znače sve vaše "riječi",misli prenesene u komentar.
Da, mislim da oni ne žele osjetit to da mi nismo odpočetka s njima ili se boje da ću se ja rastužiti ako me podsjete na to. 
Teta npr.češće spomene nešto u vezi bratovog i mog dolaska i sestrična također, nego naši roditelji (posvojitelji).

Hvala još jednom. Nadam se da ćemo i dalje si tipkati.  :grouphug:

----------


## posvojenacurica

Hvala.  :grouphug:

----------


## posvojenacurica

Podrav Davina.  :Smile:  
Hvala ti na komentaru. 
Pokušati ću, ne bih voljela im ništa raditi iza leđa, ali trenutno sam jako znatiželjna da što prije počnem, a ne znam ni sama kako bih počela. :/ 
Ajme, divno, to je zaista jako lijepo od Vas. Ako smijem pitati, koliko je kćerkica stara? 
Slažem se, ako su posvojitelji korektni prema djetetu ili u našem slučaju djeci, i obrnuto ne vidim zašto bi djeca ako žele upoznati bio roditelje striktno se htjela vratiti bio roditeljima, a napustiti posvojitelje?!? Naravno opravdan je strah, ali mislim da ja osobno se ne bih vratila i napustila svoje posvojitelje i rodbinu. 
Da, slažem se, mogla bih reći da osjećam da imam "rupu u duši".  :Sad:  
Na moju žalost nemam djede više niti jednog, ali imam bake i ne bih ih voljela povrijediti. Smatram koliko god ih volim, da su konzervativne i bojim se da ne bi nešto krivo pomislile. :/ Ali, ako se zaista odlučim upoznati bio roditelje, željela bih da moja uža rodbina zna za to, jer od kada smo došli kod posvojitelja, uvijek su bili uz mene i brata.
Ispričavam se, krivo sam možda napisala, nisam ništa loše mislila pod davanjem informacije brata sada njegovoj bivšoj curi. Ona je to prihvatila, nije stvarala problem oko toga, jer nema niti zašto. Iako, sada više nisu zajedno, ostali su prijatelji, kao i ja s njome. 
Žao mi je što je tako ispalo.
Smatram da su osobe koje su posvojene drugačije, da nose neke svoje rane, ali jednako sam svjesna da tako i druga djeca nose neke svoje... (da se u startu ogradim). 
U mojoj okolini se jako malo priča o tome i ja osobno imam strah pričati o tome, bojim se da me netko ne bi povrijedio jer sam napuštena od svojih bio roditelja, to mi je sasvim dovoljno. 
Od kada sam posvojena do danas, jako malo osoba sam se otvorila po toj temi (ali inače sam jako otvorena, pričljiva osoba). Iz razloga što smatram da je to osobna stvar i da to ne moraju znati svi. 
Tu informaciju o meni znaju, a da sam im JA to rekla: dvije osobe koje su išle sa mnom u srednju školu(s jednom se i dalje družim i najbolja mi je prijateljica), bivši dečko, jedna meni jako draga osoba, kolegica s faksa i to je to ako se ne varam. 
Ne smatram činjenicu da sam posvojena nekom strogom tajnom, ali opet, ne moraju to ni kao što sam napisala svi znati. 

Hvala ti još jednom na tvom komentaru i na uloženom trudu. 
Sretno tebi i tvojoj obitelji.  :grouphug:

----------


## posvojenacurica

Pozdrav cipelica.  :Smile: 
Otkrili ste me... Djelomično sam se zatvorila u sebe... Bojim se osude, bojim se da kad nekome kažem da sam posvojena će odmah pomisliti da nisam vrijedna truda i sl. 
Oslobađam se toga straha, polako, ali oslobađam se... 
Bez obzira što su me mama/tata (bio) ostavili, imam divne roditelje koji su me posvojili.
Bbez obzira što me dosta prijatelja napustilo, imam najbolju prijateljicu koja je od 1.srednje uz mene, imam najbolju kolegicu sa faksa.
Bez obzira što me dosta dečkiju do kojih mi je stalo napustilo, vjerujem da ću pronaći onog koji će do smrti ostati uz mene.  

I opet se ispričavam, nije braco bivšoj curi priznao, nadam se, ne znam kako joj je rekao ali saznala sam prije koju godinu da zna za to. 
Moj bivši dečko je saznao za to da sam posvojena jedne večeri kada me nakon nastave dočekao pred školom i pratio do kuće. 
Kada sam smogla hrabrosti htjela sam reći, a on je samo pitao: "Ti si posvojena jel da?" Nije mi dopustio da sama to kažem, rekao je prije mene. :$ 
Ne smatram lošim to što sam posvojena, ali uvijek imam strah od podijele te činjenice s drugom osobom. 

Hvala na komentaru i na uloženom trudu. Lijep pozdrav.  :grouphug:

----------


## posvojenacurica

Drage cure/žene hvala Vam svima na odgovorima i podršci. 
Ne znam Vas (a možda Vas i znam), već volim Vas sve.  :grouphug:  
Nadam se da sam svakoj od Vas odgovorila i da će ubrzo biti odgovori vidljivi. 
I da i dalje tipkamo.  :Smile: 
Lijep pozdrav.

----------


## DeDada

Sorry, pročitala sam 17 i to mi je bilo dosta da mislim da imaš toliko godina. 

Samo ti piši. Svakako si u pravu da roditelji moraju znati za tvoju odluku, ako radiš iza leđa ne može dobro završiti. Ako ti trebaš saznati više o sebi i upoznati biološku obitelj, nemoj si raditi štetu štiteći osjećaje roditelja i baka. Lako je to reći, znam...

Ako ti nije ugodno pričati o tome s drugima, imaš pravo zadržati to za sebe. Nitko ne govori obiteljske stvari random osobama. Imaš normalnu obitelj, često i zaboravite kako je nastala. Ja znam zaboraviti zašto sam uopće u ovoj priči, tek kad se sjetim da moram na neki pregled  :facepalm:

----------


## posvojenacurica

> Sorry, pročitala sam 17 i to mi je bilo dosta da mislim da imaš toliko godina. 
> 
> Samo ti piši. Svakako si u pravu da roditelji moraju znati za tvoju odluku, ako radiš iza leđa ne može dobro završiti. Ako ti trebaš saznati više o sebi i upoznati biološku obitelj, nemoj si raditi štetu štiteći osjećaje roditelja i baka. Lako je to reći, znam...
> 
> Ako ti nije ugodno pričati o tome s drugima, imaš pravo zadržati to za sebe. Nitko ne govori obiteljske stvari random osobama. Imaš normalnu obitelj, često i zaboravite kako je nastala. Ja znam zaboraviti zašto sam uopće u ovoj priči, tek kad se sjetim da moram na neki pregled



Draga DeDada. Nova sam na forumu, pa ne znam još fore kako najbolje svakome odgovoriti na komentar. :S 
Nema problema. 
Moram napisati događaj u obitelji...sasvim spontano smo počeli pričati o posvojenju, mama je bila bliže meni i počele smo pričati malo o tome, a tata u blizini. 
Sve je bilo dobro dok nisam rekla kako jednom prilikom nisam htjela priznati-ovaj put to namjerno tako pišem- da sam posvojena. Jer me to pitala djevojčica koja me konstantno zadirkivala.  :Sad:  
Mami je zasmetalo, a tata me podržao. Mami je čak bilo krivo jer joj to nisam prije rekla, nego tek sada.
Razgovor se nastavio okej, mama je rekla da ako ja imam neki problem, ako se osjećam loše radi te činjenice da pričam, a ja sam čekala taj trenutak i sve a sada kada je došao sam se stisla. Rekla mi je sama, ako želim upoznati bio majku sjest ćemo u auto i otići svi zajedno. 
Sve mi se činilo tako ne stvarno, a ja sam samo šutila, bilo me strah priznati da bih to zaista htjela.
Ne znam što se događa sada sa mnom, ne mogu to opisati. Totalno sam zbunjena. 
Ponovno smo se vratile na to da joj je krivo što joj prije nisam spomenula događaj s curicom koja me pitala dali sam posvojena. 
I da joj je krivo jer sam lagala. Ona mene jednostavno nije shvatila, niti razumjela. Dok tata je. 
Na to mi je mama rekla da je on to vjerojatno rekao da me ne povrijedi, a ja sam njoj onda rekla da se slažem, da je ona mene ovime povrijedila, jer ne shvaća da je ona laž, bila moja obrana. 
I onda je jednostavno rekla da možda najbolje da nismo ni počele pričati o tome. -.-
A ja sam (možda bezobrazno) upitala, što? Da onda o tome pričam samo s tatom??? 
I eto, opet sam na početku. 
Ne znam, možda se to sve tako dogodilo, jer sam se bojala....zaista mi nije jasno. 

Lijep pozdrav.

----------


## posvojenacurica

I da, zaboravih napomenuti onaj lijepi dio bez obzira na ovo kako je završio razgovor. 
Pričala sam mami i tati kako sam se čula s obiteljskim prijateljem koji želi posvojiti sa ženom dijete.
Pa smo se prisjetili lijepih trenutaka kada smo braco i ja tek došli. 
Tata je pričao kako je mama bila presretna kao i on.  :Smile:  

Vjerujem kako će to sve biti dobro...Samo ne znam kad ću uopće ponovno skupiti hrabrosti za razgovor na ovu temu. :$

----------


## DeDada

Bez obzira na kiks mislim da su se tvoji roditelji dobro snašli. Mame moraju biti malo osjetljivije.

Skupit ćeš hrabrost jednom kad budeš spremna. Sad ti se prepirka čini gorom nego što stvarno je. Bilo je obično neslaganje mišljenja, ali je tema osjetljivija. Posvojene osobe koje znam godinama su skupljale hrabrost za odlazak u CZSS. Dan danas mislim da nije bilo ništa od toga. I to prvenstveno zato što im je bilo teško reći roditeljima. To trga iznutra. Naravno, ne tvrdim da se svi tako osjećaju. Uglavnom vjerujem da ćeš napraviti najbolje za sebe.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Draga posvojenacurica, 
nisam posvojena, zbilja ne znam kako je hodati u tvojim cipelama... ali djelomično sam prošla to što ti sad prolaziš, pa ću ti ukratko ispričati svoju priču, jer jednom nogom nosim cipelu sličnu onima koje tebe trenutno žuljaju. 

Moja mama se razvela od biološkog tate vrlo rano, a kad sam imala 4 godine se ponovno udala i ja sam dobila novog tatu. Biološkog tatu ne pamtim, ali sam svo vrijeme bila svjesna da postoji netko tko je zapravo moj "pravi" tata... Jako dobro pamtim da sam najboljoj prijateljici priznala (doslovno priznala) da "moj tata nije moj tata", već da imam "pravog tatu" tek kad sam bila stjerana pred zid, kad je ona sama posumnjala. Osjećala sam to kao neki "feler". Na cijepljenju sam brižno skrivala zdravstvenu iskaznicu u kojoj je u rubrici "srodstvo" pisalo pastorka na ne kći. 
Iako se biološki tata povremeno spominjao, meni je uvijek bilo nelagodno kad bi ga spomenuli ili netko drugi ili ja. Imala sam osjećaj da bi spominjanjem njega mogla povrijediti tatu, koji je bio (i još uvijek je) za poželjeti. Biološkog tatu sam upoznala s 14, a nakon toga i baku, dedu, tete... Od biološkog tate nisam nikad imala nikakva očekivanja, jer nije bio praznine za popuniti, ja sam tatu imala i sve je bilo na svom mjestu... dapače, bio mi je smetalo u nekim momentima... ono, nepozvani gost kojeg nemaš kud za smjestiti. 

Naš odnos se malo po malo gradio... nikad nije postao ono što je on htio... ja sam držala odmak, a on... ne znam... valjda se svim silama trudio da mi se dopadne, pa je bio neprirodan. 
Nešto kasnije, kad je počeo rat sam počela planirati da ću preseliti kod biološkog tate (on živi u Sloveniji, ima veliku obitelj, a ja sam tad živjela u Splitu), čisto iz ekonomskih razloga... napravila sam to tek 1997... i mami nikad nije bilo pravo, ali tata me podržao u tome, iako je, sigurna sam, osjećao nesigurnost i nije mu bilo pravo... ali kao u uvijek, podržao me u svim mojim odlukama. 
Imala sam 26 godina kad sam doselila u grad biološkog tate... ali to nije bilo sretno rješenje. Obitelj u kojoj sam ja odrasla njegovala je niz vrijednosti, koje su biološkom bile strane... jednostavno nije mario za njih. Nije htio, nije mogao... tko će znati.. 
I tad sam zapravo počela spoznavati da je mamin odlazak od njega bila najbolja stvar koja mi se mogla desiti. Kao da me svemir premjestio na sretnije mjesto.  :Smile:  U gradu biološkog tate sam provela 4 mjeseca i otišla.  On je, jasno, bio strašno povrijeđen mojim odlaskom... ali nakon nekog vremena sve je sjelo na svoje mjesto. 
Sad vidim da mi je to vrijeme u njegovom gradu bilo potrebno da izgubim onaj osjećaj "felera" s početka. I da mi je bilo važno vidjeti tko je on, zašto nisam odrasla uz njega... Sad imam jasan osjećaj prema njemu. I konačno mi je lako komunicirati s njim. Ali mi je konačno i lakše spomenuti biološkog pred roditeljima. I pričati nešto o njemu, o njegovoj djeci. Još uvijek nije skroz bez opterećenja, ali je puuno lakše. 

I... sad kad imam djevojčicu od tri i pol godine koja obožava svog dedu... ali ne zna da ima još jednog dedu.. vidjela ga je više puta, ali ne zna da joj je deda... a ja cupkam i tragam za načinom kako da joj to objasnim.. I opet se pomalo javlja onaj strah da ne povrijedim tatu, koji je najbolji deda na svijetu. I stalno se moram podsjećati da ja nisam "kriva" za to što imam dva tate. Da je moja mama bila ta koja je izabrala biološkog tatu, a ne ja.. da sam ja posljedica tog izbora. I zašto se ja sad moram nositi s njenim izborima, zašto ja sad nju pokušavam zaštititi... zašto ja sad želim pokazati lojalnost prema tati ne spominjući biološkog... i sad mi se ponekad zavrti u glavi od svega.  :Smile:  

I... ljudski je predomisliti se, uvijek možeš reći mami da si razmišljala o njenoj ponudi da sjednete u auto i odete potražiti tvoju bio obitelj i da bi rado to učinila. Jer, ma koliko će to biti emotivno zahtjevno, na kraju će ipak donijeti neki mir kad dobiješ odgovore.

----------


## Adopta

Draga ˝posvojenacurica˝ i svi koji ste u sličnoj situaciji, Lijepo je vidjeti takvu otvorenost, iskrenost i hrabrost! To što ti se događa često je iskustvo posvojenih osoba i važno je tražiti i imati podršku u tom razdoblju. Ponekad ta podrška dolazi od ljudi koji su izvan tvoje obitelji. Posvojene osobe, ali i stručnjaci (psiholozi, grupe podrške) mogu biti od velike pomoći prije, za vrijeme i nakon takvog razdoblje, naročito s pitanjima o traženju bioloških roditelja. U toj se situaciji svatko od sudionika (ti, tvoji roditelji, ali i biološki roditelji ukoliko ih odlučiš tražiti) treba nositi sa svojim pitanjima, strahovima i boli – i nekada nisu spremni sagledati probleme one druge strane. Pa tako roditelji od svog straha možda ne vide što je stvarno važno u potrazi, a posvojene osobe obično ne žele povrijediti roditelje, kao što si i sama rekla. Tvoji su osjećaji važni i dobro ih je slušati i slijediti. Isto tako, dobro je pripremiti se na moguće ishode situacije i imati ljude kojima se možeš obratiti u svakom trenutku.
Ukoliko želiš razgovarati o svojim temama s još nekim, možeš nam se javiti mailom: posvojeni@adopta.hr. Postoji mogućnost i telefonskog razgovora ili razgovora uživo ako si u zagrebu, prijave u grupu podrške posvojenim osobama, kao i priključivanje FB stranici https://www.facebook.com/posvojeniadopta.
(Više o tome u posebnom postu).

Želimo ti svu sreću u odlukama i na tvom putu i uvijek ti stojimo na raspolaganju!
Adopta

----------


## čokolada

Posvojenacurica, mislim da je ovaj Adoptin prijedlog odličan jer jer će ti sugovornik biti netko tko je proživio isto ili je stručnjak za to područje.

Inače mislim da je reakcija tvoje mame bila nezrela i neprimjerena - oko takve crtice iz prošlosti napraviti "slona" koji će, zamisli, nju povrijediti! Time se skroz sebično stavlja u centar događanja, a odrasla osoba bi morala znati bolje. 
Otprilike kao da bolesno dijete vodiš pedijatru pa umjesto da pustiš da ga ovaj pregleda i ordinira lijek, počneš mu se žaliti kako ti teško pada djetetova bolest pa neka prvo tebi izmjeri tlak i prepiše apaurin, a dijete se već bude i samo oporavilo.

----------


## Adopta

Drage mlade posvojene osobe,
Jako je lijepo vidjeti da hrabro i od srca dijelite svoje priče, iskustva i nedoumice. Podrška i razumijevanje u takvim je trenucima od iznimne važnosti. ADOPTA, udruga za potporu u posvajanju, trudi se pružati znanja, informacije i podršku posvojiteljskoj zajednici, a od nedavno posebnu pažnju pridaje posvojenim osobama.
Tekstove i priče na teme kojima se bave posvojene osobe (traženje bioloških roditelja, razgovor s roditeljima, prijateljima, pitanja o identitetu, ljubavnim vezama...) možete pratiti na Adoptinoj stranici http://www.adopta.hr/posvojeni i na novootvorenoj Facebook stranici za mlade posvojene osobe https://www.facebook.com/posvojeniadopta. Možete nam i izravno pisati na mail posvojeni@adopta.hr i pitati nas za savjet ili pomoć. Na mail odgovaraju psihologinje koje su dio Adoptinog tima.
Osim toga, možete se prijaviti na grupu podrške koju uskoro pokrećemo
(posvojeni@adopta.hr)  koja okuplja mlade posvojene osobe s ciljem razmjene iskustva, pružanja podrške i savjetovanja.
Možete nas samo pratiti, ali i aktivno sudjelovati, pisati nam, slati svoje priče, pitati nas za pomoć ili savjet, lajkati, komentirati..
Tu smo za vas ako imate dodatna pitanja.
Srdačno vas pozdravljamo ,
ADOPTA

----------


## posvojenacurica

[QUOTE=Mojca;2753457]

Draga Moca, 
hvala ti na tvojoj otvorenosti i hrabrosti podijeliti svoju priču samnom i sa onima koji prate ovaj forum. 

Da, svjesna sam... ljudski je predomisliti i mislim da ću smoći hrabrosti i reći mami i tati da se predomislila i da želim otići potražiti bio obitelj. 
Također sam svjesna da će to sve biti emotivno zahtjevno za sve nas, vjerujem da ću biti mirnija kada dobijem odgovore...najviše me zanima jesu li živi i kako je izgledao njihov život nakon davanja na posvojenje mene i brace i imamo li polubraće, polusestara i slično. 

Hvala ti na javljanju.  :Smile:

----------


## posvojenacurica

[QUOTE=Adopta;2753554]

Poštovani,
planiram razgovarati s najboljom prijateljicom o tome za početak, da ne ostane sve na ovome virtualnom, ali trenutno sam spremna samo na ovakav oblik otvorenosti.

Da, slažem se da svatko od nas se nosi sa svojim pitanjima i patnjama i možda nismo dovoljno suosjećajni jedni prema drugima, koliko god bi to željeli biti. 
Također, spremna sam na to da možda neće biti pametno pronaći bio roditelje nakon toliko godina, ali smatram da je to moje pravo i da bih ga trebala iskoristiti.

Vjerujem da ću Vam se javiti mailom. Trenutno nisam spremna na telefonski razgovor (u posljednje vrijeme izbjegavam telefonski razgovor koliko god je moguće). 
Nisam iz Zagreba, ali ako budem u mogućnosti doći u Zg, vrlo rado ću se odazvati na razgovor. 
Što se tiče FB stranice, također mislim da još nisam spremna priključiti se. 

Hvala Vam puno.  :grouphug:

----------


## posvojenacurica

[QUOTE=čokolada;2753656]

Draga, 
da, slažam se prijedlozi Adopte su odlični, polako ću ih ostvarivati. 

Što se tiče mišljenja o maminoj reakciji. Također se slažem, možda se boji, ali mislim da svejedno nije trebala tako reagirati. 
Samo, nije to prvi puta tako, inače sam navikla na takve reakcije, upravo zato i jesam otvorenija u odnosu s tatom i privrženija njemu. 
Volim mamu i poštujem ju, ali iskreno bolje se osjećam u komunikaciji s tatom.  :Smile:  

Da, ponekad zastanem i shvatim da koliko god djelujem dječje (po izgledu, uvijek svi misle da sam mlađa), imam neko svoje shvaćanje ozbiljnije nego mama. 

Svidio mi je jako primjer na kraju poruke.  :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

> I... sad kad imam djevojčicu od tri i pol godine koja obožava svog dedu... ali ne zna da ima još jednog dedu.. vidjela ga je više puta, ali ne zna da joj je deda... a ja cupkam i tragam za načinom kako da joj to objasnim.. I opet se pomalo javlja onaj strah da ne povrijedim tatu, koji je najbolji deda na svijetu. I stalno se moram podsjećati da ja nisam "kriva" za to što imam dva tate. Da je moja mama bila ta koja je izabrala biološkog tatu, a ne ja.. da sam ja posljedica tog izbora. I zašto se ja sad moram nositi s njenim izborima, zašto ja sad nju pokušavam zaštititi... zašto ja sad želim pokazati lojalnost prema tati ne spominjući biološkog... i sad mi se ponekad zavrti u glavi od svega.  
> 
> I... ljudski je predomisliti se, uvijek možeš reći mami da si razmišljala o njenoj ponudi da sjednete u auto i odete potražiti tvoju bio obitelj i da bi rado to učinila. Jer, ma koliko će to biti emotivno zahtjevno, na kraju će ipak donijeti neki mir kad dobiješ odgovore.


MOJCA, imam istu situaciju, ali nikad se nisam puno mozgala, djeci kad su pitali sam objasnila da imaju tri djeda, da je djed taj i taj moj tata al da mi je i drugi djed tata zato što sam živjela s njim i što me voli i da im je i on djed, a oni i roditelje od mog očuha zovu djed i baka, a i baka od mog očuha je još živa i jako ih voli pa i nju zovu baka, a mi smo svi njeni unuci. Jedan dan je najstariji brojao koliko puno oni baka i djedova imaju, o tetkama da ne pričamo. Pa su djeca sama zaključila da su sretni jer imaju puno baka i djedova.

----------


## ivanas

posvojenacurica ja sam na drugoj strani priče kao posvojitelj, ali razumijem i drugu stranu djelomično, jer sam odrastala bez biološkog tate iako sam ga viđala jednom dvaput godišnje a polusestre i rodbinu sam počela upoznavati tek s 13. 

Mene jedino kao posvojitelja brine, da u trenutku kad moja djeca požele upoznati biološke roditelje ne budu povrijeđeni s njihove strane i onim što dožive i vide, ali to nije na meni, osim da budem uz njih. Zato je najvažnije da je otvorena komunikacija, i da što više informacija saznaju od nas prije tog trenutka da budu donekle spremni. 
Jasna mi je ta rupa u duši i znatiželja, na tvom mjestu bih probala ponovno razgovarati s roditeljima i saznati za početak što više informacija da se možeš pripremiti. Objasni im da su ti informacije potrebne, kao kad slažemo puzzle, da upotpuniš sliku, najveći dio puzzli i tvog identiteta su vezane uz njih jer su te odgajali i prenesli ti dio svojih vrijednosti i načina života, ali dio tebe i tvog identiteta je i tvoja biološka obitelj i trebaju ti da dovršiš sliku. 
Ne bi žurila s upoznavanjem biološke obitelji, dobro bi bilo otići rvo kad napuniš 18 u centar, probati saznati što više da se pripremite svi, pa tek onda ih ići viditiosim ako te to toliko iznutra muči da će ti pomoći da se smiriš bez obzira na sve. 
Većinu djece koja idu na posvajanje, barem zadnjih 10-15 godina nisu biološki roditelji dali na posvajanje, tj. odrekli se roditeljstva, nego su im djeca oduzeta zbog neadekvatnih uvjeta, zanemarivanja, zlostavljanja, psihičkih bolesti, ovisnosti(alkohola, droge i sl.) i dobro bi bilo znati takve stvari prije da se ne šokiraš.

----------


## Jelena

> Pozdrav DeDada  
> Hvala ti na tvome komentaru. 
> Smatram da joj bez obzira što nismo previše pričali na tu temu, neće pitanje doći "ko iz neba", a opet ne znam ni sama. :S 
> Bojim se da ću ih povrijedili, a opet mislim da će biti sretni ako sam i ja, barem je tako uvijek bilo.
> Imam 18., čak i više od 18. godina. 
> Hvala ti još jednom na komentaru.


Ivanas, posvojenacurica je punoljetna. Ima i prijateljicu s faksa  :Wink: 

Ja uistinu ne mogu reci da u potpunosti razumijem osjecaj. Kod mene skoro sve obicno. Imam bioloske roditelje koji su se brinuli za nas, ali je moj tata siroce, umrla mu je mama kad je bio beba i o njemu se zapravo nitko nije brinuo jer je kao imao obitelj. Kod njega uvijek sjena kada se spomene njegova majka.  :Sad:  Njegovoj pomajci nije palo na pamet da se brine o njemu i nije bilo nikakve povezanosti ni izmedju njih, ni izmedju nas i naše po-bake. Svaka susjeda iz djetinjstva mi je draza od te zene.

----------


## posvojenacurica

Draga ivanas, 
daleko od toga, razumijem i ja drugu stranu  :Wink:  Kroz svoju prošlost, nekako imam osjećaj jaki za druge, nekad i preveliki možda. :S 

Također slažem se, svjesna sam da bih mogla biti povrijeđena nakon saznanja za biološke roditelje i ako ih uspijem upoznati. 
Samo htjela bih vidjeti bio...roditelje, tko su, kako izgledaju, kako žive... 
Da, jasno, trudim se koliko toliko imati otvorenu komunikaciju, i željela bih na miran način dobiti što više info od roditelja (posv....) 

Da, nekako je rupa i znatiželja, i naravno probati ću razgovarati s roditeljima (ne želim im ništa iza leđa). 
Dobiti neke informacije, i naravno oni su svjesni da su mi te info.bitne i potrebne.

Ivanas, vjerojatno ste preskočili onaj dio gdje sam napomenula da imam više od 18.godina, da sam punoljetna već malo duže vremena.  :Smile:  

Ne bih žurila, voljela bih to na miran i normalna način sve postići, završiti taj dio priče. Ali naravno da je znatiželja velika. 

Da, jasna mi je i činjenica da - većinu djece koja idu na posvajanje, barem zadnjih 10-15 godina nisu biološki roditelji dali na posvajanje, tj. odrekli se roditeljstva, nego su im djeca oduzeta zbog neadekvatnih uvjeta, zanemarivanja, zlostavljanja, psihičkih bolesti, ovisnosti(alkohola, droge i sl.) i dobro bi bilo znati takve stvari prije da se ne šokiraš. ---a svime sam upoznata  :Smile:  

Ali, također, napomenula sam da sam posvojena ccca.17.godina. 

Lijep pozdrav.  :Kiss:

----------


## posvojenacurica

> Ivanas, posvojenacurica je punoljetna. Ima i prijateljicu s faksa 
> 
> Ja uistinu ne mogu reci da u potpunosti razumijem osjecaj. Kod mene skoro sve obicno. Imam bioloske roditelje koji su se brinuli za nas, ali je moj tata siroce, umrla mu je mama kad je bio beba i o njemu se zapravo nitko nije brinuo jer je kao imao obitelj. Kod njega uvijek sjena kada se spomene njegova majka.  Njegovoj pomajci nije palo na pamet da se brine o njemu i nije bilo nikakve povezanosti ni izmedju njih, ni izmedju nas i naše po-bake. Svaka susjeda iz djetinjstva mi je draza od te zene.


Draga Jelena, 
hvala što si primijetila da sam punoljetna i da imam prijateljicu s faksa. 
To mi daje dojam da si pročitala moju priču koju sam podijelila sa svima. 

Jadničak, totalno ga razumijem.  :Sad:  Ali, eto srećom ima vas. 
Lijep pozdrav.  :Kiss:

----------


## ivanas

> Draga ivanas, 
> daleko od toga, razumijem i ja drugu stranu  Kroz svoju prošlost, nekako imam osjećaj jaki za druge, nekad i preveliki možda. :S 
> 
> Također slažem se, svjesna sam da bih mogla biti povrijeđena nakon saznanja za biološke roditelje i ako ih uspijem upoznati. 
> Samo htjela bih vidjeti bio...roditelje, tko su, kako izgledaju, kako žive... 
> Da, jasno, trudim se koliko toliko imati otvorenu komunikaciju, i željela bih na miran način dobiti što više info od roditelja (posv....) 
> 
> Da, nekako je rupa i znatiželja, i naravno probati ću razgovarati s roditeljima (ne želim im ništa iza leđa). 
> Dobiti neke informacije, i naravno oni su svjesni da su mi te info.bitne i potrebne.
> ...


oprosti, bilo je tu cura od 17 godina pa sam pobrkala dob. 

Pošto si punoljetna, jesi li razmišljala da prvo odeš u centar i saznaš sve što možeš i pripremiš se pa onda odlučiš?
Ako moja djeca izraze želju da upoznaju biološke roditelje sigurno bi im savjetovala da saznaju sve što mogu prije da se pripreme. 

Potpuno razumijem tu tvoju potrebu i znatiželju, ja bi dala sve da mogu vidjeti kako izgledaju bio roditelji a mogu zamisliti kako je djetetu. 

Super je da imaš prijateljicu s kojom možeš razgovarati, ali bi super bilo kad budeš spremna, povezati se s nekim tko je isto posvojen. Osobno, iako imam divne prijatelje, o nekim stvarima vezanim uz djecu mogu otvoreno pričati samo sa svojim prijateljicama koje su isto posvojile jer neke osjećaj i probleme jedino one mogu skroz razumjeti. 

Samo hrabro i što god misliš, osjećaš i želiš je u redu. Jedino se stovri problem kad potiskujemo osjećaje i ne dozovlimo sebi da ih izrazimo. Pusa

----------


## didi_17

Pozdrav svima, a vidim da vas se stvarno skupilo. Izuzetno mi je drago jer je to i bio moj cilj kad sam prvi puta otvorila ovu temu.

Danas, 6 godina kasnije kod mene vise manje sve isto. Jos se nisam odlucila na taj "presudni" korak i istrazit nesto o bioloskoj obitelji.
Znatizelja postoji,odredjeni strah takodjer. S jedne strane zelim to napravit, da zatvorim to poglavlje. A opet, nekako se bojim odgovora na sva pitanja koja su mi u glavi.

Tako da zasad jos nista,skupljam hrabrosti i cekam pravi trenutak. Jer realno,nemam neku preveliku potrebu za time. Barem ne zasad.

Uglavnom,drago mi je da se sve vise ljudi javlja,da tema i dalje zivi i da svatko moze naci informacije, odgovore ili podrsku.

Btw, @posvojenacurica, citam tvoje postove i totalno vidim sebe u njima..potpuno te razumijem. Pa ako zelis, javi se na pp  :Smile:

----------


## Petra ADOPTA

Pozdrav svima!
Pratim vaše priče i iskreno sam dirnuta njima. Lijepo mi je vidjeti koliko potpore pružate jedni drugima. 
Zovem se Petra i radim u ADOPTI, udruzi za potporu posvajanju, na projektu posvećenom mladim posvojenim osobama (od 14 do 24 godine). 
I ranije smo se javili s informacijama, a sada bih vas htjela pozvati na druženje i gledanje tematskog filma, 13.5.2015. od 18h. Možete najaviti svoj dolazak na posvojeni@adopta.hr
Nadam se da se vidimo! 
P.

----------


## dolica

Pozdrav ženice moje!

Potaknuta svojom situacijom već danima šaram po netu i nailazim na vas. Pa da skratim, meni je gotovo 37 godina i posvojeno sam dijete. Sve ovo što čitam što muči mlade posvojene djevojke na isti način je i mene mučilo u tim godinama. U biti mislim da se taj osjećaj periodički vraća. Meni su moji roditelji dugoo dugo godina skrivali da sam posvojena, u biti skrivali su sve do onog dana dok nisu saznali da ja znam...Istovremeno sam ih osuđivala i razumjela. Nakon moje 19.te godine smo otvoreno razgovarali o tome ali nikada nisam dobila konkretne informacije, u biti, pokušavali su mi na bilo koji način umanjiti vrijednost bio majke samom tom činjenicom da me ostavila. Često puta sam dolazila u iskušenje da saznam osnovne informacije o bio majci i već u ranim 20tim godinama sam saznala za procerduru. Ali do prije 10tak dana nisam ni koraka po tome pitanju učinila. Uglavnom, da privedem kraju ovaj svoj prvi post, reći ću samo da sam poslala pismeni zahtjev za uvid u spis o posvojenju u CZZS i u iščekivanju dogovora o terminu kada mogu u isti doći po informacije!  Samo se nadam da sam zaista poslala zahtjev u nadležni centar!

Puno hvala na čitanju, ovdje sam za sva pitanja ukoliko mogu nekome pomoći sa vlastitim iskustvom!

----------


## lucy22

evo i mene natrag.... vidim da se tema dosta prosirila od kad me nije bilo...
Evo ja pronasla i bio polusestru, nazalost jos se nismo vidjele, al se cujemo na fb i skype. Cijela obitelj biio tate me prihvatila ko njihovu na prvu,( bez dnk testa il iceg takvog) svi sretni sto sam ih nasla. Puno sam saznala o tati od njih, cak i da su znali da je imao ljubavnicu al nisu znali za mene. U kontaktu sam sa sestrom, njenom polusestrom, dvije sestricne i braticem. I moram rec za razliku od bio majke (koja je u startu bila sva cici-mici,moje dijete,ovo ono, na sto sam se ja prepala i   otpilila ju na fini nacin da mi sad ne mora prodavat svakakve price u vezi razloga zbog kojeg me dala(jer je puno tog bila laz) i glumit mi mamu, da bolje da smo samo kao poznanice), istu stvar sam i rekla njima, al oni su za razliku od nje pokazali puno vise ljubavi i interesa za mene nego ona u ovih par god od kako ima moj br i moze mi se javit kad hoce. i ja sam rastavljena i majka, i imam potrebu znatkak su mi djeca kad su na vikendu kod tate, a kamoli da ih duze ne cujem il vidim, zivkala bi dok se ne jave, al ona ocito nema tu potrebu, pa sam se i ja tako pomirila sa tom cinjenicom da ustvari nije tolko bil problem u njenim godinama  svacem necem sto je ona navela kao razloge, vec je tu bila i cinjenica da me nije ni htjela zadrzat. Sad se cujemo samo za moj rodendan (I to ak se sjeti poslat poruku, pa cak i sa 5 dana kasnjenja ko ove god) i eventualno za blagdane ak se ja njoj prva javim. Dok s druge strane, sva porodica s tatine strane me svako malo zove il pisu, pitaju me kako sam, kak je moja obitelj, kad dolazim k njima da se uzivo upoznamo i da me odvedu na najbolje cevape u Sarajevu :D tako da zbog njih nisam pozalila ni sek potrosene na potragu ni bio mame ni njih, jer bez nje nebi ni do njih dosla. 
Sto se tice odnosa mojih roditelja (posvajatelja) prema svemu tomeq, uvijek su mi bili podrska i pomogli im. Nije im bilo ni lako ni svejedno, al sad im je drago da sam taj dio rijesila. Ne pitaju puno s kim se od njih cujem ni nista sl, al ako ima nekih bitnih novosti uvijek im kazem.
Nedavno sam se zaposlila i nadam se da ak bude financija ove zime il najkasnije sljedece odlazim do seke na upoznavanje, osim ak ona mene ne iznenadi pa dode u  Medjimurje.

----------


## DeDada

Dolica, nadam se da ćeš uspješno doći do podataka o sebi!

Lucy22, baš lijepo što si se pronašla sa dijelom obitelji  :Smile:  Šteta za bio mamu, ali šta ćeš joj. Možda se osjeća krivom. Kažeš da je tvojima bilo malo krivo, je li te to pogodilo ili ih ipak razumiješ?

----------


## anin

> Pozdrav ženice moje!
> 
> Potaknuta svojom situacijom već danima šaram po netu i nailazim na vas. Pa da skratim, meni je gotovo 37 godina i posvojeno sam dijete. Sve ovo što čitam što muči mlade posvojene djevojke na isti način je i mene mučilo u tim godinama. U biti mislim da se taj osjećaj periodički vraća. Meni su moji roditelji dugoo dugo godina skrivali da sam posvojena, u biti skrivali su sve do onog dana dok nisu saznali da ja znam...Istovremeno sam ih osuđivala i razumjela. Nakon moje 19.te godine smo otvoreno razgovarali o tome ali nikada nisam dobila konkretne informacije, u biti, pokušavali su mi na bilo koji način umanjiti vrijednost bio majke samom tom činjenicom da me ostavila. Često puta sam dolazila u iskušenje da saznam osnovne informacije o bio majci i već u ranim 20tim godinama sam saznala za procerduru. Ali do prije 10tak dana nisam ni koraka po tome pitanju učinila. Uglavnom, da privedem kraju ovaj svoj prvi post, reći ću samo da sam poslala pismeni zahtjev za uvid u spis o posvojenju u CZZS i u iščekivanju dogovora o terminu kada mogu u isti doći po informacije!  Samo se nadam da sam zaista poslala zahtjev u nadležni centar!
> 
> Puno hvala na čitanju, ovdje sam za sva pitanja ukoliko mogu nekome pomoći sa vlastitim iskustvom!




Pozdrav dollice, dobro došla!!   :Smile:  
Mi smo skoro vršnjakinje, hoću reći, imam osjećaj (a i vlastito iskustvo) da naši roditelji (nas koji smo prešli 35) kao roditelji starije generacije, kad se i na posvojenje gledalo drugačije, teže nose sa tom tematikom, nego ovi danas moderni posvojitelji   :Smile:   Pa eto, probaj to razumjeti, njima onda nitko nije rekao (kao što se danas mora reći) da se o svemu tome treba i može i mora otvoreno pričat...a sad su možda i prestari da se mijenjaju..
Samo hrabro, i napravi što misliš i osjećaš da moraš, to je za svakog drugačije, al bilo kako bilo, slijedi sebe i to je to..

I ja sam primijetila to što kažeš, da se to sve periodički vraća, bez obzira na godine...
Sretno!

----------


## Jelena

Ne bih htjela zvucati kao premijer koji u Gunji prica da mu je pukla cijev u stanu, nisam po struci ni humanist, ni drustvenjak, nego cisto navodim svoje iskustvo. 

Malo sam starija od vas, prosla sam 40. U tridesetima me mucilo puno stvari vezanih uz odgoj. U nekim sam stvarima jako razlicita od svoje mame i to je ponekad bio ozbiljan kamen spoticanja u nasem odnosu. 

Razgovarala sam pred koju godinu s mamom, koja se profesionalno cak i bavila rubno psihologijom. Pitala sam ju za neke situacije zasto je tako reagirala i ona mi je odgovorila da nekad stvarno nije znala sto da radi. Nekako mi je to bila prekretnica u promisljanjima - zasto. 

Imam osjecaj da mi je sad u cetrdesetima lakse prihvatiti neke stvari i ne osudjivati neke poteze mojih roditelja. Pretpostavljam da to ima veze s godinama. Tako vjerujem da ce i vama biti lakse prihvatiti situaciju i ne razbijati glavu tudjim krivim potezima.

Moji su roditelji stabilne osobe, radili su s mladim ljudima cijeli zivot i nisu znali nekad reagirati ispravno.

----------


## dolica

Hvala na dobrodošlici...

Nažalost, do spisa najvjerovatnije neću nikada doći jer sam dobila odgovor centra koji kaže da arhiva prije rata ne postoji jer je uništena u ratu  :Sad: 
Moram se obratiti matičnom uredu u mjestu rođenja i tražiti na uvid izvod i matice ali prije posvojenja..To je sljedeći korak...
Žalosti me činjenica što ću samo doznati ime i prezime bio majke a za sve ostalo ću je morati potražiti...Nekako sama sa sobom nisam još na čisto želim li uopće bilo kakav kontakt s njom...Prije nego li sam krenula u potragu ostavila sam si prostora da o tome odlučim tek nakon što vidim šta piše u spisu..

Može li mi itko od vas reći kakve sve informacije nalaze u spisu?

@anin...možda ti znaš s obzirom da smo usvojene otprilike istih godina?

Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## anin

> Hvala na dobrodošlici...
> 
> Nažalost, do spisa najvjerovatnije neću nikada doći jer sam dobila odgovor centra koji kaže da arhiva prije rata ne postoji jer je uništena u ratu 
> Moram se obratiti matičnom uredu u mjestu rođenja i tražiti na uvid izvod i matice ali prije posvojenja..To je sljedeći korak...
> Žalosti me činjenica što ću samo doznati ime i prezime bio majke a za sve ostalo ću je morati potražiti...Nekako sama sa sobom nisam još na čisto želim li uopće bilo kakav kontakt s njom...Prije nego li sam krenula u potragu ostavila sam si prostora da o tome odlučim tek nakon što vidim šta piše u spisu..
> 
> Može li mi itko od vas reći kakve sve informacije nalaze u spisu?
> 
> @anin...možda ti znaš s obzirom da smo usvojene otprilike istih godina?
> ...



Ja nisam nikada spis imala u rukama, ime i prezime biološke mi je rekla mama, kada je ona odlučila da treba (duga priča)..Pretpostavljam da su u spisu podaci poput imena i prezimena biološke(prezime koje je imala tad, što ne znači da je danas isto), tadašnja adresa, izjava o odricanju...i mislim da je to to... Ime biološkog oca tamo ne mora biti navedeno ako biološka majka taj podatak nije dala...

I da, želim ti reći da je u redu da si ostaviš vremena za odluku, i da je u redu bilo koja tvoja odluka...želiš li informacije, ne želiš, želiš li kontakt ili ne...na bilo koju odluku imaš pravo, čak je imaš pravo i promijenit u tijeku... Biraj ono s čim se najbolje osjećaš..

Reći ću ti samo da ja jesam uspostavila kontakt sa svojom biološkom (ako se jedan susret i par poruka kontaktom može nazvati), i da mi ona odbija reći informaciju o biološkom ocu..a ja nemam drugog načina da do te informacije dođem, osim preko nje... Eto, što reći.. Neki ljudi si daju velika prava odlučivanja, a bez da to pravo zaista i imaju.. Pripremi se na sve i svašta..

 Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## dolica

Sjećam se davne 1993 kada sam se upisivala u srednju školu da sam tražila izvod iz matične knjige i tada sam dobila izvod na kojem su pisali naravno moji posvojitelji kao roditelji ali nekom greškom im se potkralo u naknadnim bilješkama podatak o mome udomljenju i spominjala se jedna gospođa kojoj sam dobro upamtila ime...Neki dan sam ugooglala to ime i prezime i pronašla isto ime i prezime na istom području gdje sam bila udomljena...Sad se bavim i mišlju da okrenem taj broj...al ujedno mi je neugodno i ujedno me strah...Kažu mi prijatelji da definitivno nemam što izgubiti...

@ anin, puno hvala na razumijevanju...

----------


## Jelena

dolica, budući da u tvom matičnom centru nema više spisa jer dolaziš iz ratom razorenog područja, i ja mislim da nemaš što izgubiti ako nazoveš taj broj. Ako su tvoji udomitelji još živi, i ako je to uistinu njihov broj, možda će ti znati dati još koju informaciju. Trebaš međutim biti spremna da s obzirom na tvoje godine, pitanje je koliko su ti ljudi stari i koliko se sjećaju, odnosno koliko je njihovo sjećanje selektivno i realno. Moji biološki roditelji neke stvari iz mog djetinjstva pripisuju sestri i imau neke svoje priče koje baš i ne drže vodu. Ali da sam ja udomitelj, bilo bi mi drago da vidim što je s djetetom o kojem sam neko vrijeme brinula, tako da pretpostavljam da će njihov stav biti pozitivan.

Ne znam što je tada pisalo u spisima, danas može stajati i medicinsko i psihofizičko stanje tvojih roditelja i tvoje u onom trenutku, te imaš li biološke braće i sestara. Ovisi koliko je dostupnih podataka, a vjerojatno i o temeljitosti djelatnika centra.

Uglavnom, ako planiraš, nemoj dugo odgađati, to bi mogli biti ljudi od 70-80 godina.

----------


## Mojca

Davno sam gledala ovaj film na temu pronalaženja biološke majke. Tad me se jako dojmio, ne znam kako bi sad reagirala na njega, pa u to ime nek' ovaj post ne bude preporuka za film, već samo info da film na tu temu postoji. Možda vam bude zanimljiv. 
http://mojtv.hr/film/14950/tajne-i-lazi.aspx

----------


## lucy22

> Dolica, nadam se da ćeš uspješno doći do podataka o sebi!
> 
> Lucy22, baš lijepo što si se pronašla sa dijelom obitelji  Šteta za bio mamu, ali šta ćeš joj. Možda se osjeća krivom. Kažeš da je tvojima bilo malo krivo, je li te to pogodilo ili ih ipak razumiješ?


Mozda sam se malo krivo izrazila, s jedne stane osjetila sam njihov strah, a s druge da im je drago... razumijem ih jer ipak i ja bi se vjerojatno na njihovom mjestu tak osjecala, iako oni su mi stvarno bili od velike pomoci u trazenju... kak god im je pretpostavljam bilo tesko i kolko su se brinuli da nebudem povrijedenaipak su mi pomogli... mama zvala u centar, tata pisao dopise samnom i sl. Sad ne pricamo puno o tome tek ono ak se cujem sa nekim od obitelji velim sta je novog i tako... al srecom za sad to dobro funkcionir... cak me malo iznenadila mamina reakcija kad sam nasla seku i kad sam dobila fotku od tate... postala je znatizeljna ko i ja   :Wink:  al odma je komentirala slicnosti i tak... tata je taj koji je petpostavljam jos u nekom grcu il strahu, pa mu necu bas previse pricat o tome al s vremenom se polako i on opusta...

----------


## Jelena

Lucy22, je l bi ti voljela vise o tome razgovarati? Ili ti je OK da je svakodnevica 99% ista kao i uvijek? Nekada ljudi tesko sami sebi izraze kako se osjecaju, mozda biste svi medjusobno trebali tu i tamo pokrenuti temu. 

Cini mi se bitnim jasno njegovati cinjenicu da ste vas troje tim i da ste si svi medjusobno podrska i tvoji roditelji tebi, ali i ti njima. Svima je to stresno. I vama troje i bioloskim roditeljima.

----------


## dolica

> Mozda sam se malo krivo izrazila, s jedne stane osjetila sam njihov strah, a s druge da im je drago... razumijem ih jer ipak i ja bi se vjerojatno na njihovom mjestu tak osjecala, iako oni su mi stvarno bili od velike pomoci u trazenju... kak god im je pretpostavljam bilo tesko i kolko su se brinuli da nebudem povrijedenaipak su mi pomogli... mama zvala u centar, tata pisao dopise samnom i sl. Sad ne pricamo puno o tome tek ono ak se cujem sa nekim od obitelji velim sta je novog i tako... al srecom za sad to dobro funkcionir... cak me malo iznenadila mamina reakcija kad sam nasla seku i kad sam dobila fotku od tate... postala je znatizeljna ko i ja   al odma je komentirala slicnosti i tak... tata je taj koji je petpostavljam jos u nekom grcu il strahu, pa mu necu bas previse pricat o tome al s vremenom se polako i on opusta...


Ja sam sa svojim ocem ni dan danas ne razgovaram o tome...tu i tamo se ponekad nešto spomene ali po njemu se tu u biti nema o čemu razgovarat...ja sam njegova i to je to...
Sa majkom sam posljednjih godina često znala započeti razgovor ali uvijek je vješto izbjegavala odgovore na ključna pitanja...ili ih je doista zaboravila kako je znala reći...Na moju veliku tugu i žalost ona više nije među nama i mislim da bilo kakav početak razgovora sa ocem na tu temu bi bio itekako bolan za njega....
Teško je njemu shvatiti da će on uvijek biti moj tata bez obzira što želim znati nešto o svojim korjenima...

----------


## Farfallina

Hvala vam sto dijelite svoja razmisljanja s nama, to nam jako puno znaci i pomaze! Sretno!
Roditelji ponekad iz vlastitog straha i nesigurnosti cine stvari koje ne bi trebali, budite uporne i pokusajte im objasniti, sigurno ce se smeksati.

----------


## Petra ADOPTA

Dragi naši!

Slijedeći tjedan organiziramo ADOPTinu Pričaonicu na kojoj će svoja iskustva i životne priče podijeliti mlade posvojene osobe.
Pozivamo vas da nam se pridružite u srijedu, 10.6.2015. od 18.00 - 19.30 u Kući ljudskih prava, Selska 112c.
Radi ograničenog broja mjesta, molimo potvrditi dolazak na info(at)adopta.hr!

Lijepi pozdrav do tada  :Smile:

----------


## Petra ADOPTA

Prošle srijede, 10.6.2015. održana je ADOPTina tematska Pričaonica ˝Životne priče˝ - iz iskustva mladih posvojenih osoba.  I bilo je divno! 
Hvala djevojkama koje su podijelile svoja iskustva, osjećaje i doživljaje! I što su svojim iskustvom pomogli drugim mladima, posvojiteljima i potencijalnim posvojiteljima da dobiju odgovore na neka od svojih pitanja i da razumiju što je i zašto važno u komunikaciji i odnosima u obitelji i izvan nje. 
Osim lijepog sjećanja, s te pričaonice nosimo i nova poznanstva! 
Pa smo tako odlučili ostati u kontaktu i pokrenuti malu zatvorenu grupu (fb poruke) kojoj se mogu pridružiti i druge mlade posvojene osobe. 
Svi zainteresirani mogu se javiti porukom na fb stranicu POSVOJENI ADOPTA! 
Veliki pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## lucy22

> Lucy22, je l bi ti voljela vise o tome razgovarati? Ili ti je OK da je svakodnevica 99% ista kao i uvijek? Nekada ljudi tesko sami sebi izraze kako se osjecaju, mozda biste svi medjusobno trebali tu i tamo pokrenuti temu. 
> 
> Cini mi se bitnim jasno njegovati cinjenicu da ste vas troje tim i da ste si svi medjusobno podrska i tvoji roditelji tebi, ali i ti njima. Svima je to stresno. I vama troje i bioloskim roditeljima.


Draga Jelena, prije kad sam bila dijete pa dalje sve do pocetka moje potrage za bio roditeljima vise smo pricali o tome svemu, tak da smo ubiti sve kaj je mene zanimalo i mucilo prosli vec puno puta i u potrazi su mi puno pomogli. Trenutno jedino kaj bi ja htjela je financijski ojacat i otic upoznat cijelu bio obitelj. U tome mi isto pomazu i drago im je zbog mene. Trenutno ne pricamo puno o tome, a k ih kaj zanima dal ima kaj novog pitaju me i tako...

----------


## November

Veliki pozdrav svima!

I ja sam posvojeno dijete, kod mene je situacija prije par godina (imam 25), bila nešto drukčije, naime druga strana je zatražila pronalazak mene (što se ne smije ali su se očito neke veze povukle). Ja sam samo trebala reći DA ili NE. 

Pošto su moji stavovi, želje i osjećaji o tome odmalena jednaki, i jako, bilo je NE bez razmišljanja.

----------


## Jelena

> Veliki pozdrav svima!
> 
> I ja sam posvojeno dijete, kod mene je situacija prije par godina (imam  25), bila nešto drukčije, naime druga strana je zatražila pronalazak  mene (što se ne smije ali su se očito neke veze povukle). Ja sam samo  trebala reći DA ili NE. 
> 
> Pošto su moji stavovi, želje i osjećaji o tome odmalena jednaki, i jako, bilo je NE bez razmišljanja.



Hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo. Nisam u tvojim cipelama, ali mi se čini da bih isto odlučila. Tj. razmislila bih što mi to može donijeti - čini mi se da mi se svakodnevica ne bi od toga popravila, nego zakomplicirala.
Ali nisam sigurna što da mislim o upoznavanju posvojene braće i sestara. Tu mislim da bih ih željela upoznati (mislim da to stručnjaci potiču). Što ti misliš?

----------


## November

U mojoj situaciji biološka majka je rodila još jedno dijete, nakon mene, nakon dosta godina, koje sada živi s njom. Ja ni to dijete nemam potrebu upoznati, ali mi je u redu što znam za njega, jer jednog dana, ako će ikada nedajbože zatrebati kakvu pomoć, bit ću tu i pomoći koliko ću moći. 

Ali neko upoznavanje, druženje, odnos..Nemam nikakvu potrebu i ne bih željela nikako pojaviti se u životu tog djeteta i onda shvatiti da ne osjećam ništa i da mi to postane mučno i naporno. Ne bi bilo fer. Ovako svatko živi svoj život.

Iskreno, ne znam što bih mislila i rekla, ja sam po tom pitanju dosta oštra i imam vrlo jasne stavove - obitelj je za mene svetinja, a ljudi za koje me veže samo krv nisu moja obitelj. Ponavljam, to je samo moj stav! Naravno da će svatko napraviti kako misli i osjeća da treba  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Imam prijateljicu posvojenu s 2.5 god i dijeli tvoje  stavove November. Zna da ima polubrata negdje u Italiji ali nema nikakvu zelju upoznati ga.

----------


## jelena.O

Ali koliko je bilo ljubavi čak i brakova takve djece, ma

----------


## Jelena

> Ali koliko je bilo ljubavi čak i brakova takve djece, ma


Koliko?
To se meni danas čini manje vjerojatnim nego kod "biološke" polubraće u manjim sredinama.
Moram priznati da mi to zvuči jako sapunjarski, senzacionalistički i zapravo štetno.

----------


## Jelena

Jedino ako misliš na "1826." kada je mobilnost bila minimalna, a posvajanja neregulirana.

----------


## tin88

LP svima.

Tema je malo starija, ali nadam se da još ima sudionika. Pročitao sam topic od početka do kraja. Ja sam također posvojeno dijete, danas imam 29 godina i svoje dijete na putu. 

Od svoje 3. ili 4. godine znam da sam posvojen. Nažalost u tadašnje ratno vrijeme, manje mjesto u kojem smo živjeli itd., recimo da sam prvo saznao za to od druge malo starije djece na ulici. Naravno odmah sam mami došao sa pitanjima, itd. Uglavnom, sve mi je to dosta u magli, ali se sjećam glavnih događaja. Mama mi je tada sve ispričala, naravno dijete ko dijete sve sam to površno razumio, ali mama je i godinama kasnije nastavila o tome razgovarati sa mnom i rekla mi je većinu toga što je znala, odakle sam odnosno iz kojeg mjesta je biološka majka, njeno djevojačko prezime, da se kasnije navodno udala i dobila još djece itd. Dosta toga se još ima za ispričati o mojoj obitelji, međutim smatram da sam u odnosu na sve okolnosti postao normalan odrastao čovjek.

Naravno, ono što me godinama muči i zašto sam se i odlučio ovdje javiti i pročitati topic su moji biološki roditelji. Prije dosta godina, imao sam možda 21 ili 22 godine dok se još nisam dovoljno informirao jednostavno sam otišao u dom u Nazorovoj s pitanjima. Tamo sam obavio razgovor sa psihologicom ili soc radnicom, iskreno ne sjećam se više koja me dalje uputila. Odnosno na ovo što svi spominjete CZSS. I prije toga kao što sam rekao sam otprilike znao odakle sam, međutim nakon tog saznanja nikad nisam napravio idući korak. Pošto me to zadnjih mjeseci sve više muči spremam se na taj korak da odem u centar i pokušam saznati detaljnije o svojim biološkim roditeljima. Ne znam zašto baš sada i slično, ali moja pitanja također traju već dugo, kao što su neki navodili od puberteta. Kao što su neki navodili, dođeš negdje pa te pitaju za nasljedne bolesti i slično, pa kažeš ništa jer ne znaš što bi odgovorio i slično. Iskreno ne znam što očekujem, da li očekujem neko upoznavanje ili ne, ne znam još, problem je što mjesto odakle potječem nije daleko od sadašnjeg mjesta stanovanja i uvijek se pitam da li možda prolazim pored tih ljudi nekad, kraj polubraće, polusestara i slično. Pretpostavljam da oni ne znaju za mene, ne bih želio nikome stvoriti probleme, ali opet mislim da zaslužujem znati istinu. Na kraju, znam tko su mi mama i tata i to se nikad neće promijeniti, ovo mi treba da zaokružim nekakvu cijelinu o sebi, barem ja to tako gledam.

----------


## mimi81

Dobro došao Tin! CZSS ima vjerovatno većinu podataka pa kad osjetiš da si spreman ćeš otići  :Smile:  Jesi razgovarao o tome sa svojim posvojiteljima?

----------


## Lili75

misliš je li razgovarao o tome sa svojom mamom i tatom?  :Smile:

----------


## November

Ja ti mogu reći, pošto sam i sama posvojeno dijete (sad već žena jel), da dobro razmisliš još jednom o svemu i o svemu popričaš sa svojom ženom i svojim roditeljima i da onda doneseš konačnu odluku.

Jer, nažalost, statistika je takva da se većina (ne želim napisati svi), nakon što se upuste u to što ti planiraš, razočaraju.

----------


## tin88

2mimi: Nisam razgovarao s roditeljima, odnosno ne sad kad sam poduzeo korake neke vec, samo prije kad su mi rekli da me podrzavaju ako se jednog dana odlucim na to.

2november: Postujem tvoje misljenje, zanimljivo je da se nekad bio tvog razmisljanja. Iskreno tad mi to nije padalo napamet i kad mi je mama ko malome jos rekla ako se odlucim na to da ce me podrzat tvrdio sam nema sanse, s godinama se ocito nesto promijenilo. Iskreno, mislim da se ne mogu razocarati jer nista ne ocekujem. Prema tim ljudima naravno nista ne osjecam niti me ista veze, imam sve dosad u zivotu i s tim sam zadovoljan. Ono sto me najvise mozda smeta je sto ne znam porijeklo i takve neke stvari, mislim nije da je bitno odakle je tko, ali ono nekad mi bude tesko jer znam odakle potjecu svi oko mene, a ja ne znam odakle sam, odnosno problem je sto znam otprilike mjesto, pa me to valjda zato i kopka. Zena me podrzava u potrazi.

Uglavnom, bio sam u czss-u i imam dogovoren termin za razgovor i uvid u podatke koje imaju, pa cu onda vidjeti sto cu saznati i sto dalje.

----------


## Jelena

tin88, sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## tin88

Pozz, bio sam na razgovoru u CZSS-u. Nisam ništa posebno novo saznao osim datuma rođenja biološke majke, ime i prezime samo ionako znao, te da biološki otac nije naveden. Ostali papiri su o meni i mojim roditeljima. Od prije sam znao da je biološka majka u doba mog rođenja bila dosta mlada u što sam se danas uvjerio (mama mi je tako rekla da su joj rekli u CZSS u to vrijeme). Razgovarao sam sa soc. radnicom o nekim općenitim stvarima, odnosno kako mi je život tekao i slično, kako, zašto i sve ostalo što moraju pitati, upoznali su me sa zakonskim okvirom cijelog tog postupka i slično. Uglavnom dogovorili smo da će oni pokušati kontaktirati biološku majku i dogovoriti susret u prostorima CZSS-a makar postoji i mogućnost da mi samo daju njen kontakt, ali sam rekao da bi radije susret u CZSS, pa ćemo vidjeti što će od toga biti. Ona to smije odbiti naravno. Također kasnije mene nitko ne može spriječiti da na temelju podataka koje imam pokrenem privatnu potragu, makar nisam baš fan takve ideje. 
P.S. Kad pišem mama i tata, to su osobe koje su me posvojile i oni su za mene mama i tata, tako da nema nedoumica dalje o kome pričam.

----------


## zutaminuta

Tin, ako te zanimaju podaci sa zdravstvene strane, obiteljska anamneza, i sl., danas ima vrlo povoljnih genetskih sekvenciranja koja ti mogu reći otprilike onako što te zahvaća. Čisto da znaš na čemu si. Npr.

----------


## Jelena

:Heart: 
Baš osjetljiva situacija. Mislim da si dobro odlučio za susret u CZSS. Želim ti puno snage.
Meni (kao posvojiteljici) dođe ideja da zavirim "u dvorište" biološke majke, a onda si pomislim što ću s tom informacijom u životu. Naše dijete još ne razumije što znači posvojenje, iako spomenemo svako toliko.

----------


## mimi81

Tin super da si krenuo, sretno!
Zutaminuta hvala ti na ovoj info, baš je korisna jer voljela bih znati povijest kad me pedijatri pitaju za našu curicu.
Jelena i ja isto s vremena na vrijeme istražujem biološke roditelje ... i mislim si što reći Zvjezdici kad predloži npr. da idemo posjetiti biološke roditelje... Za sad zna da ja imam bolestan trbuh i da je nisam mogla roditi (često zna reći Mama a zašto ti doktor ne da kremu da namažeš i ozdraviš  :Smile:  micekica). Zna i da postoje drugi mama i tata koji su ju rodili i to je za sad sve.

----------


## Jelena

> Tin super da si krenuo, sretno!
> Zutaminuta hvala ti na ovoj info, baš je korisna jer voljela bih znati povijest kad me pedijatri pitaju za našu curicu.
> Jelena i ja isto s vremena na vrijeme istražujem biološke roditelje ... i mislim si što reći Zvjezdici kad predloži npr. da idemo posjetiti biološke roditelje... Za sad zna da ja imam bolestan trbuh i da je nisam mogla roditi (često zna reći Mama a zašto ti doktor ne da kremu da namažeš i ozdraviš  micekica). Zna i da postoje drugi mama i tata koji su ju rodili i to je za sad sve.


 :Heart: 
Ja se suzdržavam i nadam se da neću jer što ću s tom informacijom.

----------


## tin88

> Tin, ako te zanimaju podaci sa zdravstvene strane, obiteljska anamneza, i sl., danas ima vrlo povoljnih genetskih sekvenciranja koja ti mogu reći otprilike onako što te zahvaća. Čisto da znaš na čemu si. Npr.



Zanimaju, ali nije to osnovni razlog zašto sam krenuo u ovo. Najviše je riječ o znatiželji prema biološkim roditeljima. Zaboravio sam napomenuti da sam uvidom u podatke u svom posvojenju vidio da je biološka majka bila iz istog mjesta gdje smo i mi živjeli dok sam bio mlađi, a vodilo se pod CZSS-om u mjestu pored jer je to bila općina pa sam ja automatski povezao da su bili iz istog tog mjesta, a u biti su bili iz istog mjesta gdje sam i živio neko vrijeme do preseljenja u sadašnje mjesto stanovanja.




> Baš osjetljiva situacija. Mislim da si dobro odlučio za susret u CZSS. Želim ti puno snage.
> Meni (kao posvojiteljici) dođe ideja da zavirim "u dvorište" biološke majke, a onda si pomislim što ću s tom informacijom u životu. Naše dijete još ne razumije što znači posvojenje, iako spomenemo svako toliko.


Iskreno ne vidim razlog za to i mislim da nemaš razloga za ikakvu brigu. Za tvoje dijete ćeš mu ti uvijek biti mama i tu svaka priča završava. Možda ćeš se morat jednog dana pomiriti s time da će željeti nešto saznati o sebi kao ja, možda i nećeš, makar iskreno vjerujem da svakom posvojenom djetetu u neko doba dođu pitanja koja su i mene mučila. To ne znači da će tebe manje voljeti ili nešto drugo, ja sam svaki dan zahvalan na svojim roditeljima i zapravo sam sretan što su me posvojili jer mi je sigurno život bio bolji nego što bi bio sa biološkim roditeljima.




> Tin super da si krenuo, sretno!
> Zutaminuta hvala ti na ovoj info, baš je korisna jer voljela bih znati povijest kad me pedijatri pitaju za našu curicu.
> Jelena i ja isto s vremena na vrijeme istražujem biološke roditelje ... i mislim si što reći Zvjezdici kad predloži npr. da idemo posjetiti biološke roditelje... Za sad zna da ja imam bolestan trbuh i da je nisam mogla roditi (često zna reći Mama a zašto ti doktor ne da kremu da namažeš i ozdraviš  micekica). Zna i da postoje drugi mama i tata koji su ju rodili i to je za sad sve.


Kao i Jeleni, ne opterećuj se time, ona će to morati sama ako će željeti i to je najbolje, samo joj budi podrška, mama je ona osoba koja te hranila, mijenjala pelene, brinula o tebi, školovala te, vodila doktoru, njegovala i tako 20-30 godina, a ne ona koje te jednom rodila i napustila iz xy razloga, tako da ćeš uvijek biti mama za nju.

----------


## mimi81

Tin hvala na riječima utjehe ... ja to zapravo prikupljam info za nju kad me pita da imam što više odgovora. Iskreno voljela bih i da ima njihovu sliku da zna kako izgledaju.

----------


## ana-blizanci

Posvojena sam, bioloski roditelji me ne zanimaju. Kao da ih nema...sta si tice zdravstvenog stanja, niti to me ne zanima. Moji jedini pravi roditelji su oni koji su me odgojili i koji su bili uz mene kad sam radila svoje prve korake, kad sam progovorila, kad sam krenila u školu...koji su uz mene prošli moje febre, bolesti, sve.
Toliko ljubavi su mi dali i pruzili mi sve na svijetu! 
Vama koji ste u potrazi za bioloskim zelim srecu i da nadete sta trazite, da budete mirni i zadovoljni.

----------


## tin88

Pozz, nisam pisao neko vrijeme. Za one koje zanima, centar za socijalnu skrb je preko policije uspio naći i kontaktirati moju biološku majku za koju sam davno čuo da je udana i ima novi život što se i ovim putem pokazalo točnim. Navodno je ostala šokirana mojom potragom, nisam dobio dojam ni u pozitivnom ni u negativnom smislu, postoji kontakt između nje i czss-a, no nismo ostvarili nikakav osobni kontakt niti još ništa dogovorili. Iskreno, nakon što sam poduzeo neke korake ne trudim se previše, a vidjet ću što će dalje biti, ionako je sve na njoj trenutno, ja sam mogao dosad bez nje/njih moći ću i dalje ako se ništa ne dogodi.

----------


## Jelena

Tin88, sretno!

----------


## Peterlin

> Pozz, nisam pisao neko vrijeme. Za one koje zanima, centar za socijalnu skrb je preko policije uspio naći i kontaktirati moju biološku majku za koju sam davno čuo da je udana i ima novi život što se i ovim putem pokazalo točnim. Navodno je ostala šokirana mojom potragom, nisam dobio dojam ni u pozitivnom ni u negativnom smislu, postoji kontakt između nje i czss-a, no nismo ostvarili nikakav osobni kontakt niti još ništa dogovorili. Iskreno, nakon što sam poduzeo neke korake ne trudim se previše, a vidjet ću što će dalje biti, ionako je sve na njoj trenutno, ja sam mogao dosad bez nje/njih moći ću i dalje ako se ništa ne dogodi.


Bitno da si miran sam sa sobom i s onim što si odradio. I ja bih baš tako. Sretno!

----------


## Mojca

Sretno Tin.

----------


## ana-blizanci

Tin sretno!!  :Smile:

----------


## tin88

Pozz, za one koji su pratili, iako sve ide dosta sporo, postoji napredak. Na ponovni poziv za dolazak u CZSS moja biološka majka se odazvala osobno, ne samo telefonski. Navodno je izrazila želju za upoznavanjem, uz dosta komplikacija itd, neću zamarati. CZSS je kontaktirao mene i prema dogovoru i tako prosljeđen joj je moj broj pri čemu je ona izrazila želju i obećanje da će mi se javiti, ja nisam ništa forsirao iako sam bio za susret u CZSS, ali u principu mi je svejedno, pa eto sad ćemo vidjeti što će biti.

----------


## Jelena

Tin88, sretno!
Imas li i zelis li upoznati i bioloske bracu ili sestre?

----------


## tin88

2Jelena: Nije mi to prioritet, ali ako bude zajedničke želje s obje strane, zašto ne, nemam ništa protiv.

BTW dogovorili smo ipak susret u CZSSu za nekoliko dana.

----------


## Peterlin

> 2Jelena: Nije mi to prioritet, ali ako bude zajedničke želje s obje strane, zašto ne, nemam ništa protiv.
> 
> BTW dogovorili smo ipak susret u CZSSu za nekoliko dana.


Tako je najbolje, uz posrednike. Sretno!

----------


## Jelena

Lijepo da ste se dogovorili.
Ja pitam jer se bavim tom mišlju zbog svojeg djeteta koje ima starijeg biološkog. Nemam ni ja ništa protiv, kao roditelj, nego me muči što stariji ima puno ranije pravo na uvid u podatke o biološkim roditeljima, a ako budu u kontaktu, onda se taman može potrefiti s nekom pubertetskom fazom mog sina kada mislim da ljudi nisu baš zreli za takve emotivne stresove. Naime, ja imam uvid u njegovu dokumentaciju i mogu pokušati stupiti u kontakt ili ne stupiti. Imam i podršku od nadležnog CZSS. Osjetljivo mi je to, ne bih htjela jako uprskati.

----------


## čokolada

Jelena, konzultiraj se s nekim posvojiteljem koji je prošao upoznavanje biološke braće/sestara.

----------


## Davina

Jelena, mozeš me kontaktirati ako želiš, mi smo momentano u toj fazi.

----------


## tin88

> Lijepo da ste se dogovorili.
> Ja pitam jer se bavim tom mišlju zbog svojeg djeteta koje ima starijeg biološkog. Nemam ni ja ništa protiv, kao roditelj, nego me muči što stariji ima puno ranije pravo na uvid u podatke o biološkim roditeljima, a ako budu u kontaktu, onda se taman može potrefiti s nekom pubertetskom fazom mog sina kada mislim da ljudi nisu baš zreli za takve emotivne stresove. Naime, ja imam uvid u njegovu dokumentaciju i mogu pokušati stupiti u kontakt ili ne stupiti. Imam i podršku od nadležnog CZSS. Osjetljivo mi je to, ne bih htjela jako uprskati.


Moram priznati da nisam siguarn jesam li shvatio, vi ste posvojili dijete koji ima biološkog brata? Osjetljivo je to, iz moje perspektive mislim da je najbolje da poslušaš želje svog sina.

----------


## Jelena

> Moram priznati da nisam siguarn jesam li shvatio, vi ste posvojili dijete koji ima biološkog brata? Osjetljivo je to, iz moje perspektive mislim da je najbolje da poslušaš želje svog sina.


On je još mali. Samo razmišljam. Ima mi logike upoznati se kad je mali, jer će lakše neke stvari prihvatiti pod normalne, nego kad bude veći. A ima logike i da treba čekati da sam izrazi želju.

----------


## Jelena

čokolada, Davina, hvala.

----------


## bubekica

I ja zadnjih dana razmisljam o ovoj temi. Davina, mislim da cu ti se i ja javiti.

----------


## Davina

Bubekica, vrlo rado :Heart:

----------


## tin88

Pozz svima, ukratko upoznao sam svoju biološku majku u CZSSu. Prošlo je ok. Bilo je emotivno i tako, više s njene strane, ali eto sve u svemu ok. Nije da sam ostao razočaran i da mi je žao što sam se upustio u tu cijelu situaciju. Razgovarali smo i kasnije vani nakon što je prošao termin u centru i tako. Dogovorili smo se za kontakt nakon nekog vremena da se sve ovo malo slegne. Saznao sam dosta stvari koje su me zanimale, uključujući i vezano za biološkog oca. Naravno sat vremena poslije svega i tolikih godina je ništa, ali eto iskreno nije mi žao zbog svega što sam poduzeo. Da se nije sad dogodilo, vjerojatno bih odustao. Dalje ćemo vidjeti, oboje smo iskazali interes za daljnji kontakt, pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## tin88

Ne daju mi editirati post, netko je pita vezano za upoznavanje sa biološkom braćom i sestrama. Naravno saznao sam da ih ima, s obje strane. Pritom mislim da moji biološki roditelji nisu ostali zajedno, niti blizu, tako da si oboje imali svoje druge obitelji i djecu. Iskreno uz današnju tehnologiju (č:internet) i neke podatke iz razgovora saznao sam neke stvari. Ne opterećujem se previše s time jer iskreno ne znam što bi s tim ljudima iako smo krvno srodstvo. Zasad mislim ostati na kontaktu sa biološkom majkom, a možda jednog dana, budemo vidjeli. Neki navodno znaju za mene jer nisu puno mlađi od mene, ali kao što rekoh, vidjet ćemo što vrijeme nosi.

----------


## Peterlin

tin88, ovo si dobro odigrao. Dobio si odgovore na neka pitanja, a dalje - kako ispadne... Nije da će se tvoj život nešto promijeniti, ali su ti se popunile neke praznine u slijedu zbivanja. Svaka čast!

----------


## Lili75

Bravo Tin, slažem se s Peterlin.

----------


## Jelena

Bravo Tin! Svi smo mi pomalo nespretni u situaciji u kojoj jesmo, zato mislim da je dobro biti zreo, poput tebe, kad se krene u tu priču. Ali na tragu toga što kaže Peterlin, naši životi normalno teku, uz činjenicu da postoji taj jedan moment, pomalo opterećujući.

Usput, pogledam povremeno jednu seriju Ovdje i sada (Here and now), o obitelji s troje posvojene djece. Malo je surealna, ali potrefi tu i tamo neke momente.

----------


## Mojca

> tin88, ovo si dobro odigrao. Dobio si odgovore na neka pitanja, a dalje - kako ispadne... Nije da će se tvoj život nešto promijeniti, ali su ti se popunile neke praznine u slijedu zbivanja. Svaka čast!


Baš tako... 
I vodi računa da ne ideš preko svojih granica, drži ritam kontaktiranja koji tebi odgovara. 
Sretno dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## Selma Music

Pozz svima 
Do nedavno nisam znala da imaju ovakvi forumi da mozes potraziti pomoc od sebi slicni ljudi, koji su mozda prosli isto ili slicno kao ti, sad mi je drago da sam pronasla ovaj forum i da sam dio vas. Ukratko da se prestavim sa 6 godina sam napustena od strane oca i majke bioloske ostavljena bolje receno bila sam mala pa se ne sjecam neki dijelova djetinjstva se sjecam kao kroz maglu a moje sjecanje pocinje od dana kad je moja posvojena majka dosla po mene te davne 1992 god. Prestavili su je kao moju pravu mamu i da je dosla po mene bila sam presretna jos kad mi je dala veliku cokoladu mislila sam moj se svijet ispunio, odvela me sebi gdje sam dobila pravu porodicu sa ocem i majkom nas 3 bili smo presretni. Ubrzo potom desio se rat nazalost a ja sam i dalje mislila da sam njihova prava kci poslije rata ja i mama smo otisle za Canadu i naravno vodila sam se kao njihova kci da bi se vratili u nasu domovinu 1999g ja tad kao 16 godisnjakinja i dalje nista nisam znala. Moja mama posto nije vise mogla mene voditi kao svoje dijete pocela je tad traziti moje potpuno usvojenje jer su joj obecali da ce biti ali nije ga dobila jer sam umedju vremenu dok je ona sve to trazila ja postala punoljetna i dosao je taj dan nikad ga nemogu zaboraviti i da hocu, kad mi je rekla istinu. Sad kad razmisljam o tome kazem da bi voljela da mi je odmah rekla pomirila bi se s tim a ovako kao tek punoljetna osoba bila sam zelena mlada razocarana sa hiljadu pitanja a nijednog odgovora nebi to pozeljela nikom taj osjecaj jada razocarenja osjecaj manje vrijednosti da si niko i nista sve se skupi u tebi a pored toga pitanje zasto ti zasto su te ostavili sta kako ali odgovora nije bilo. I tako mlada borila sam se s time ali nisam zeljela opterecivati svoju mamu jer je ona zivot dala za mene. Borila sam se sama sa sobom i nekako pobjedila. Moja je prica preduga mislim da je za pocetak dovoljno ovoliko ali mi treba vasa pomoc. Kad vam ispricam svoj problem sad koji vodim ali da bi njega ispricala moram kreniti od pocetka price nadam se da cu ovdje naci pomoc i razumjevanje. Lijep dan vam zelim pozz svima

----------


## tin88

2Selma: Pokušaj, sve su sudbine različite za sebe, ali opet donekle slične. Siguran sam da sva usvojena djeca imaju slična pitanja koja ih zanimaju prije ili kasnije.

----------


## Lili75

Selma 
Piši nam dalje.

----------


## Jelena

Selma, dobrodošla  :Heart: 
Žao mi je da si se mučila, ali mi je drago i da si pobijedila. Tvoj osjećaj manje vrijednosti nije neobičan, ali zapravo si ti osoba i nisi ni tvoja biološka majka, niti si majka koja te odgojila. Ne trebaš sebe procjenjivati iz interakcije malog djeteta s odraslom osobom. Nisi napuštena jer nisi bila uredu, niti je tvoja majka propustila progurati papire zato jer ti to nisi zaslužila. Samo nisi imala sreće. Premda kažeš da si na kraju odrasla u pravoj obitelji i to je ipak sreća.

Tvoja priča zvuči zaista konfuzno. Kako je to centar koji te spojio s tvojim roditeljima odradio da te nitko nije pripremio da su ti to posvojitelji. Vidim da si tada već imala 8-9 godina i mogla si to razumijeti. Kod nas se po zakonu mora reći djetetu do šeste godine da je posvojeno, da ne prolaze to što si ti morala proći. A ti si bila već starija. Isto mislim da ako je postupak potpunog posvajanja (zašto je uopće bilo nepotpuno) započeo dok si bila maloljetna, mislim da bi neki odvjetnik to posvojenje morao moći dovesti do kraja, ako je to sad uopće bitno, možda jest kod nasljeđivanja, ako nema oporuke ili ako bi netko krenuo osporavati oporuku.

U svakom slučaju, znam da ti je teško, neka pitanja svima nama ostanu neodgovorena. Nekada niti ne želimo saznati odgovore. Ja se uvijek pitam što ću s tom informacijom. Ako mi ne treba ni ne čačkam, držim se Oscara Wildea i njegove: "Those who go beneath the surface, do so at their peril.".

----------


## jelena.O

možda je prvo išlo udomljavanje

----------


## Jelena

> možda je prvo išlo udomljavanje


Ne vjerujem. U tom slučaju ima drugo prezime od udomitelja. Udomitelj se za sve živo mora javiti u CZSS i ne vjerujem da bi mogli u Kanadu samo tako. Čak i ako vode dijete na more po pravilu se moraju javiti u centar i dobiti dopuštenje od bioloških roditelja. Udomljavanje je komplicirana priča, za one koji žele živjeti kao normalna obitelj.

----------


## tangerina

jesu neke stvari malo zbunjujuće, ali ako se to sve događalo u vrijeme rata, to dosta toga objašnjava

----------


## Jurana

> jesu neke stvari malo zbunjujuće, ali ako se to sve događalo u vrijeme rata, to dosta toga objašnjava


A možda nije ni Hrvatska u pitanju

----------


## Mojca

Selma dobrodošla.  :Heart:

----------


## November

Nemaju sva usvojena djeca pitanja niti su znatiželjni oko toga tko su im biološki roditelji, kakvi su, gdje žive i slično.
Mene to nikad nije zanimalo, niti će me ikad zanimati.

Moji roditelji su meni vrlo rano rekli da sam posvojena, sve objasnili, puno smo kroz moje djetinjstvo i odrastanje pričali o tome, i ja nikad nisam imala ni trunku znatiželje, baš suprotno, nije me briga.

Jedino što osjećam je neizmjerno poštovanje, ljubav i zahvalnost prema mami i tati, ljudima koji su mi pružili prekrasno djetinjstvo i koji su me naučili svemu što znam.

Naravno, da ne bude zabune, ne osuđujem one koji je su znatiželjni, samo želim razjasniti kako ima i nas koji nismo.

----------


## semsamelkic

Zdravo Selma, molim te javi mi se na mail semsamelkicharam@gmail.com, da li je tvoj boravak prije usvajanja vezan za Tuzla/Kladanj/Srebrenica? Postoji jedna stranica gdje roditeljo traze preko 20 godima kcerku Selmu, nije ostavljena, nego se izgubila u masi ljudi i nikada je nazalost nisu uspjeli pronaci...

----------


## ValeVale

Ima li odgovora od Selme?

----------


## ValeVale

Selma javi se

----------


## Selma Music

Dobro jutro svima oprostite nisam se dugo javljala jer sam prolazila kroz teske periode u zivotu i dan danas prolazim nazalost a sve je vezano za moje usvojenje. Naime da prvo jedno rijesim mnogi me pitaju u zadnje vrijeme dali sam ja iz Srebrenice izgubljena djevojcica? DA VAM ODGOVORIM NE NISAM TA. Moje djevojacko prezime je Suljic. Tako da ja nisam ta mala djevojcica a nadam se da ce je porodica naci jer znam koliko je vazno imati porodicu uz sebe neko ko ima vasu krv u venama jer bez obzira sto sam ja imala divne roditelje koji su me smatrali svojim djetetom njihovoj rodbini braci sestrama sam uvjek bila uljez i dan danas sam. 
Znam da je proslo dosta od dana kada sam pisala ali nastavicu svoju pricu danas opet 
Zelim vam divan dan svima

----------


## ana-blizanci

> Nemaju sva usvojena djeca pitanja niti su znatiželjni oko toga tko su im biološki roditelji, kakvi su, gdje žive i slično.
> Mene to nikad nije zanimalo, niti će me ikad zanimati.
> 
> Moji roditelji su meni vrlo rano rekli da sam posvojena, sve objasnili, puno smo kroz moje djetinjstvo i odrastanje pričali o tome, i ja nikad nisam imala ni trunku znatiželje, baš suprotno, nije me briga.
> 
> Jedino što osjećam je neizmjerno poštovanje, ljubav i zahvalnost prema mami i tati, ljudima koji su mi pružili prekrasno djetinjstvo i koji su me naučili svemu što znam.
> 
> Naravno, da ne bude zabune, ne osuđujem one koji je su znatiželjni, samo želim razjasniti kako ima i nas koji nismo.


potpisujem!! od prve do zadnje!

----------

